# 

## JARO175

Nie miałem jeszcze czasu dokładnie posprawdzać cen tych materiałów budowlanych... Chciałbym wiedzieć uprzednio czy warto zapłacić więcej za wełnę, która jest ponoć kilka razy droższa od styropianu, ale jej rzekomo lepsze właściwości w porównaniu ze styropianem nie dla wszystkich są tak oczywiste? Czy ktoś może podać ile razy droższa od styropianu jest optymalnej jakości wełna?

----------


## speek

Z polecenia wybralam styropian-nie zaluje.Jest cieplo a 15 cm robi swoje

----------


## monter2

> Nie miałem jeszcze czasu dokładnie posprawdzać cen tych materiałów budowlanych... Chciałbym wiedzieć uprzednio czy warto zapłacić więcej za wełnę, która jest ponoć kilka razy droższa od styropianu, ale jej rzekomo lepsze właściwości w porównaniu ze styropianem nie dla wszystkich są tak oczywiste? Czy ktoś może podać ile razy droższa od styropianu jest optymalnej jakości wełna?


a jaki mur 2w czy 3w

----------


## czandra

Wełna w porównaniu ze styropianem jest niepalna, paroprzepuszczalna, lepiej tłumi hałas i nie zjedzą jej gryzonie. Poza wyższą ceną za sam materiał, droższa jest również robocizna oraz ew. tynk, który musi być paroprzepuszczalny. Jeżeli cię na to stać, to możesz kupować wełnę (koszty całościowe min. 3 x drożej niż styropian), jeżeli nie, to nie zawracaj sobie tym głowy.

----------


## jacekp71

mnie bylo stac, a nie inwestowalem w welne, szkoda kasy ....
ale kazdy robi jak uwaza  :wink:

----------


## czandra

> mnie bylo stac, a nie inwestowalem w welne, szkoda kasy ....
> ale kazdy robi jak uwaza


Ważne, żebyś był zadowolony.

----------


## jacekp71

wazne, zeby bylo cieplo za nieduze pieniadze,

----------


## czandra

> wazne, zeby bylo cieplo za nieduze pieniadze,


"Nieduże pieniądze" to pojęcie względne.

----------


## jacekp71

w tym przypadku bardzo bezwzgledne, policzalne i mierzalne,
zadna bowiem z cech welny mineralnej nie uswieca jej wysokiej ceny,

----------


## czandra

> w tym przypadku bardzo bezwzgledne, policzalne i mierzalne,
> zadna bowiem z cech welny mineralnej nie uswieca jej wysokiej ceny,


No i co z tego? Dla ciebie i wielu innych może tak jest. Dla kogoś innego może być warta swojej ceny, z uwagi na określone właściwości. Dobrze, że jest wybór. Najważniejsze jest zadowolenie klienta, a ono nie ma ceny.

----------


## jacekp71

hmmmm .... 
pewnie gdyby bylo cos jeszce innego, a kosztowalo cztery razy wiecej niz welna cz styropian, to i tak znalezliby sie na to klienci, na tym polega rynek,
bo kazdy towar ma klienta, co nie znaczy ze jest wart ceny ....

----------


## Oksymoron

Ja jestem namawiama przez wykonawce na cos drozszego jeszcze niz welna czyli na tzw pianke poliuretanowa, granulat??
Cokolwiek to znaczy  :Roll:  ,ale i tak cena mnie zabila  :Confused:

----------


## Oksymoron

Ja jestem namawiama przez wykonawce na cos drozszego jeszcze niz welna czyli na tzw pianke poliuretanowa, granulat??
Cokolwiek to znaczy  :Roll:  ,ale i tak cena mnie zabila  :Confused:

----------


## czandra

> hmmmm .... 
> pewnie gdyby bylo cos jeszce innego, a kosztowalo cztery razy wiecej niz welna cz styropian, to i tak znalezliby sie na to klienci, na tym polega rynek,
> bo kazdy towar ma klienta, co nie znaczy ze jest wart ceny ....


W tym wypadku nie masz racji, gdyż wyższa cena wełny wynika z technologii produkcji. Twoja filozofia mówi, iż można mieć podobny efekt za mniejsze pieniądze - ocieplić styropianem, a nie wełną. Jesteś w większości. Z racji zainteresowania, to raczej styropian ma zawyżoną cenę, a nie na odwrót.

----------


## ryan78

Witam

Wełna czy styropian? Wszytko zależy od Ciebie na czym najbardziej Ci zależy czy na cenie wiadomo styropian tańszy. Jeżeli bieżesz pod uwagę paraprzepuszczalnośc to wygrywa wełna. Jeżeli sugerujesz się współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła to wchwili obecnej styropian na bazie Neoporu ma lepsze parametry od wełny. Decyzja należy do Ciebie, każdy z tych materiałów ma swoje plusy i minusy, jeszcze nie ma złotego środka.

----------


## Oksymoron

> Napisał Oksymoron
> 
> Ja jestem namawiama przez wykonawce na cos drozszego jeszcze niz welna czyli na tzw pianke poliuretanowa, granulat??
> Cokolwiek to znaczy  ,ale i tak cena mnie zabila 
> 
> 
> wykonawca cię wkręca, ja część domu z murem 3W ocieplałem granulatem pianki poliuretanowej za 50zł/m3 czyli wyszło 4 razy taniej niż wtedy kosztował styropian lub wełna
> 
> nawet teraz gdy styropian po 100zł/m3 granulat pianki poliuretanowej ciągle tańszy, chyba że ten wykonawca miał na myśli natryskową piankę PUR



 :Evil:  dobrze wiedziec, wg wyceny poliueratn wyszedl  4 razy drozej niz styropian. Dzieki.
a moze rzeczywiscie mowil o tym czyms natryskowym, bo ona ma jazde na wszystko co najdrozsze i najnowoczesniejsze

----------


## Barbossa

> W tym wypadku nie masz racji, gdyż wyższa cena wełny wynika z technologii produkcji. Twoja filozofia mówi, iż można mieć podobny efekt za mniejsze pieniądze - ocieplić styropianem, a nie wełną. Jesteś w większości. Z racji zainteresowania, to raczej styropian ma zawyżoną cenę, a nie na odwrót.


nie bardzo to rozumiem   :Confused:  

a sprawa jest prosta: m2 izolacji ze styro jest tańszy od m2 izolacji z wełny
tego na razie nikt nie zmieni

zalety wełny wykorzystuje się w izolacji połaci dachowych, ewentualnie stropodachów wentylowanych oraz na obiektach z wymogami ppoż - w tych miejscach na przewagę nad styro, 
no i drewniaki, chociaż podejrzewam, że tu bez problemu można zstąpić wełnę granulatem

chociaż robi się pokrycia połaci dachowych ze styro, ale technologia chyba jest droższa od wełny

----------


## czandra

> ale od razu trzeba podkreślić styropian jest samo gasnący pianka jest łatwopalna


A wełna jest całkowicie niepalna.

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> ale od razu trzeba podkreślić styropian jest samo gasnący pianka jest łatwopalna
> 
> 
> A wełna jest całkowicie niepalna.


a jakie ta sztandarowa zaleta ma znaczenie przy  kurnikach?

----------


## Oksymoron

u mnie znaczna czesc elewacji bedzie pokryta drewnem, /Moco/ i podbno pod drewno lepsza welna. Potwierdzacie ??   :Roll:  
czuje ,ze oszaleje....

----------


## jacekp71

> Napisał czandra
> 
> 
> W tym wypadku nie masz racji, gdyż wyższa cena wełny wynika z technologii produkcji. Twoja filozofia mówi, iż można mieć podobny efekt za mniejsze pieniądze - ocieplić styropianem, a nie wełną. Jesteś w większości. Z racji zainteresowania, to raczej styropian ma zawyżoną cenę, a nie na odwrót.
> 
> 
> nie bardzo to rozumiem   
> 
> a sprawa jest prosta: *m2 izolacji ze styro jest tańszy od m2 izolacji z wełny*
> tego na razie nikt nie zmieni


i o to cho ....


czandra,
co inwestora interetete z czego sie bierze cena ? mnie interesuje efekt,
jestem w wiekszosci, to daje jakas odpowiedz autorowi tematu czy nie ?

----------


## czandra

> u mnie znaczna czesc elewacji bedzie pokryta drewnem, /Moco/ i podbno pod drewno lepsza welna. Potwierdzacie ??   
> czuje ,ze oszaleje....


Tak, lepsza jest wełna z uwagi na paroprzepuszczalność. Ale to jest inna wełna niż do ścian dwuwarstwowych i znacznie tańsza. Tu nie ma takiej różnicy cenowej w porównaniu ze styropianem. Jest taki specjalny styropian perforowany, z otworami, które umożliwiają odprowadzenie pary wodnej. Cenowo na pewno będzie droższy niż zwykły FS20. 
W twoim wypadku najlepsze rozwiązanie to wełna:

http://www.rockwool.pl/sw62848.asp

----------


## czandra

> czandra,
> co inwestora interetete z czego sie bierze cena ? mnie interesuje efekt,
> jestem w wiekszosci, to daje jakas odpowiedz autorowi tematu czy nie ?


Mnie interesowało, skąd bierze się cena.

----------


## czandra

> Napisał czandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> ...


Dla mnie miała i zapewniam cię, że dla wielu moich znajomych również.

----------


## Oksymoron

oki, dzieki za link i info. Ale mam jeszcze jedno gooopie pytanie. Czy na czesc budynku , ktora bedzie otynkowana,a nie pokryta drewnem moge polozyc styropian czy to nie zadziala??
 :Roll:  
Dziekuje raz jeszcze :smile:

----------


## czandra

> oki, dzieki za link i info. Ale mam jeszcze jedno gooopie pytanie. Czy na czesc budynku , ktora bedzie otynkowana,a nie pokryta drewnem moge polozyc styropian czy to nie zadziala??
>  
> Dziekuje raz jeszcze


Jeżeli jest to część murowana, to oczywiście można dać styropian. Wyjdzie znacznie taniej niż wełna elewacyjna - min. 2-3 razy. Musisz zadbać o właściwą wentylację pomieszczeń. Jeżeli to nie tajemnica, to co to jest za projekt?

----------


## Oksymoron

projekt moj indywidualny , do obejrzenia, bo wlasnie go wkleilam w dziale projekty  :smile:  
pozdrawiam
K>

----------


## czandra

Projekt jest świetny. Życzę powodzenia w realizacji i szybkiego zamieszkania. Nie ma się co denerwować rodzajem ocieplenia, bo to zaledwie ułamek całości.

----------


## JARO175

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Czy ktoś jest w stanie określić o ile w ujęciu procentowym bardziej efektywna w utrzymaniu ciepła w domu jest wełna w porównaniu do styropianu, jeżeli buduje się tak jak w moim przypadku max do środka-materiał ociepleniowy-cegła modularna na zewnątrz. Co to jest styropian na bazie Neoporu, nigdy o tym nie słyszałem. O ile jego cena jest większa od normalnego styropianu?

Czy warto w ogóle wydać teraz więcej na wełnę, po to aby później zaoszczędzić na opale? Jeżeli parametry wełny i jakiegoś dobrego styropianu są podobne, to zapewne nie. Ale jeżeli nie są?

----------


## Aedifico

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Czy ktoś jest w stanie określić o ile w ujęciu procentowym bardziej efektywna w utrzymaniu ciepła w domu jest wełna w porównaniu do styropianu, jeżeli buduje się tak jak w moim przypadku max do środka-materiał ociepleniowy-cegła modularna na zewnątrz. Co to jest styropian na bazie Neoporu, nigdy o tym nie słyszałem. O ile jego cena jest większa od normalnego styropianu?
> 
> Czy warto w ogóle wydać teraz więcej na wełnę, po to aby później zaoszczędzić na opale? Jeżeli parametry wełny i jakiegoś dobrego styropianu są podobne, to zapewne nie. Ale jeżeli nie są?


Wełna raczej nie ma właśicowści jeśli chodzi o izolacyjnośc lepszych  od styropianu. Przynajmniej nan początku użytkowania.

----------


## Aedifico

> ale od razu trzeba podkreślić styropian jest samo gasnący pianka jest łatwopalna


ach i ma klasę E SRO lub NRO

http://www.politerm.com.pl/rys/ogn.gif

----------


## budulec1

> ach i ma klasę E SRO lub NRO


z ciekawości, SRO-wiem, NRO- rowniez, a co to jest E SRO?
pzdr

----------


## Aedifico

> Napisał Aedifico
> 
> ach i ma klasę E, SRO lub NRO
> 
> 
> z ciekawości, SRO-wiem, NRO- rowniez, a co to jest E SRO?
> pzdr


Taki specjalista jak Ty się zorirntował,że brakuje przecinka.

----------


## budulec1

Jeśli chodziło Ci o izolacyjność ogniową powinieneś jeszcze dodać odpowiedni czas w minutach. 
Tylko co to ma do styropianu?
pzdr

----------


## Aedifico

> Jeśli chodziło Ci o izolacyjność ogniową powinieneś jeszcze dodać odpowiedni czas w minutach. 
> Tylko co to ma do styropianu?
> pzdr


Mowa było o "piance" i jej palności. Owszem są tez pianki palne ale zdaje sie nie stosowane w budownictwie.

----------


## budulec1

Moje pytanie nie dotyczyło pianki i styropianu. Dotyczyło tylko i wyłącznie stosowanych przez Ciebie oznaczeń. Niejasne było dla mie oznaczenie E SRo.
Napisałeś, że powinien być tam przecinek. W związku z tym nadal nie wiem jak ma się do tej pianki i styropianu oznaczenie E.
i tylko tyle

----------


## Aedifico

> Moje pytanie nie dotyczyło pianki i styropianu. Dotyczyło tylko i wyłącznie stosowanych przez Ciebie oznaczeń. Niejasne było dla mie oznaczenie E SRo.
> Napisałeś, że powinien być tam przecinek. W związku z tym nadal nie wiem jak ma się do tej pianki i styropianu oznaczenie E.
> i tylko tyle


Pisałem tylko o piance a nie o styropianie więc o żadnej klasie E dla styropianu nie było mowy.

----------


## Qgiel

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. *Czy ktoś jest w stanie określić o ile w ujęciu procentowym bardziej efektywna w utrzymaniu ciepła w domu jest wełna w porównaniu do styropianu*, jeżeli buduje się tak jak w moim przypadku max do środka-materiał ociepleniowy-cegła modularna na zewnątrz. Co to jest styropian na bazie Neoporu, nigdy o tym nie słyszałem. O ile jego cena jest większa od normalnego styropianu?
> 
> *Czy warto w ogóle wydać teraz więcej na wełnę, po to aby później zaoszczędzić na opale*? Jeżeli parametry wełny i jakiegoś dobrego styropianu są podobne, to zapewne nie. *Ale jeżeli nie są*?


Na właściwości izolacyjne materiału w ścianie maja wpływ  czynniki:
1/ współczynnik przewodności cieplnej materiału - λ ( lamda - wartość charakterystyczna dla danego materiału )
2/ grubość warstwy materiału
Dla styropianu λ wynosi ok. 0.040 W/mk,  dla wełny STROPROCK - 0.041 W.mk a dla wełny ułożonej szczelnie - 0.042 W/mk. Dane zaczerpnąłem z ostatniej wersji programu Audytor OZC4 do obliczeń termoizolacyjnych.
Jeśli założymy jednakową grubość ocieplenia, to jasno widać, że nie ma żadnej możliwości, aby jeden, czy drugi izolator w jakikolwiek sposób zaoszczędził nam energię cieplną względem drugiego, bo ich charakterystyki przewodnościowe są w zasadzie identyczne( tutaj nawet ze wskazaniem na styropian, ale na opakowaniach w sklepach różnie to wygląda).
A zatem nic nie zaoszczędzisz na opale, mając wełnę zamiast styropianu w ścianach.
Wyżej udowodniłem, że parametry izolacyjne obu izolatorów *są* nie tylko podobne, ale można zaryzykować tezę że identyczne.[/b]

----------


## Sp5es

> najdroższy i najnowocześniejszy jest aerożel, kosmiczna technologia, kosmicznie droga, ale cieplejsze nawet od pianki PUR


Są gdzieś ceny na aerożel ?

----------


## owp

> T
> Biorąc pod uwagę obecnie stosowane materiały na konstrukcje nośne ścian w budynkach jednorodzinnych, ekonomicznie uzasadniona grubość izolacji wynosi ok. 15cm na ścianach i 25cm w połaciach dachowych.


W moim domu różnica w cenie między styro 15 a 20 cm to od 900 do 1500zł na całej elewacji (w zależności jaki drogi styropian).
Nie wiem, po co powtarzasz w kółko te same opisy rzeczywistych zjawisk fizycznych, żeby wypaść mądrzej? Nikt z tym nie polemizuje.
Co się tak uczepiłeś okien 3-szybowych, w 2-szybowych uszczelka nie traci właściwości? Wszystkie te Twoje wyliczenia są ciekawe, szkoda, że  nie podajesz dla jakiego budynku.
Co do przenikania wilgoci przez ściany:
http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?oper=1&kod=oddychaj
Im lepsza wentylacja, tym mniej w ścianach, ale i tak jest to max 3% wydalanej pary (a przy przeciętnie działającej wentylacji - 1%).
Nie komentuję teorii grzybów i pleśni, natomiast ciekawi mnie czemu latem nie skrapla się u Ciebie w grzejniku para, a w kanałach wentylacji tak.
Zresztą sam Twój pomysł wg wydaje się ciekawy, szkoda, że nie skupisz na nim uwagi, niepotrzebnie tracąc wiarygodność tymi wątpliwej jakości wywodami.

----------


## Karlsen

> W moim domu różnica w cenie między styro 15 a 20 cm to od 900 do 1500zł na całej elewacji (w zależności jaki drogi styropian).


Dorzucenie kolejnych 5 cm będzie również różnicą 900-1500 zł - kropla w morzu "budowlanym".
A czy policzyłeś różnicę w kosztach ogrzewania domu, który będzie docieplony 15 lub 20-toma cm styropianu?

----------


## adkwapniewski

Ja policzyłem ... róznica miedy 15cm grafitu 0.031 a 10cm na ścianach w moim przypadku wynosi 68zł na sezon ... ale i tak dam 15cm
Róznica w cenie 1620PLN , zwrot inwestycji ... 23 lata 

Chyba faktycznie większe znaczenie ma szczelność i brak mostków.
Liczyłem w OZC Purmo (demo)

----------


## owp

> Dorzucenie kolejnych 5 cm będzie również różnicą 900-1500 zł - kropla w morzu "budowlanym".
> A czy policzyłeś różnicę w kosztach ogrzewania domu, który będzie docieplony 15 lub 20-toma cm styropianu?


Ile kosztuje całość elewacji?
U mnie ściana porotherm25 + 15styro (tani) to u ściany 0 0,2261, z 20cm u=0,1781, przy ścianach 180m2 straty roczne (różnica) 1037kwh, niech będzie dla gazu 1kwh= 17gr, wychodzi 175zł rocznie, czyli ponad 5 lat zwrotu. Oczywiście są to 'obliczenia' zupełnie teoretyczne i obarczone dużym błędem, korzystałem z dostępnych w sieci kalkulatorów i przeliczników, dlatego nikogo nie na mawiam, bo 15 też jest ok jak dla mnie.
Natomiast  nie przekonuje mnie stwierdzenie, że w 20 będzie woda, a w 15 nie.

Co do mostków - przecież to nie jest 'albo jedno, albo drugie'...

----------


## nilsan

> Ile kosztuje całość elewacji?
> U mnie ściana porotherm25 + 15styro (tani) to u ściany 0 0,2261, z 20cm u=0,1781, przy ścianach 180m2 straty roczne (różnica) 1037kwh, niech będzie dla gazu 1kwh= 17gr, wychodzi 175zł rocznie, czyli ponad 5 lat zwrotu. Oczywiście są to 'obliczenia' zupełnie teoretyczne i obarczone dużym błędem, korzystałem z dostępnych w sieci kalkulatorów i przeliczników, dlatego nikogo nie na mawiam, bo 15 też jest ok jak dla mnie.
> Natomiast  nie przekonuje mnie stwierdzenie, że w 20 będzie woda, a w 15 nie.


Cena 1kWh energii z gazu to 0,22- PLN.
Policz dodatkowo koszty izolacji połaci dachowych oraz tych lepszych okien i drzwi, bo to wszystko wchodzi w skład termoizolacyjności budynku.
Dodaj do tego koszty źródła ciepła np. PC lub kocioł gazowy/stałopalny w układzie z buforem i osprzętem, bo nie ma dostępnych na rynku źródeł ciepła z możliwością pracy ciągłej z mocą poniżej 4-5kW, a jak są to kosztują prawie dwa razy tyle co normalne kotły. Dolicz do tego koszty WM+R, bo bez tego twój dotychczasowy trud w budowaniu domu energooszczędnego pójdzie na marne, to zbliżysz się do do okresu amortyzacji o którym pisałem.




> Co do mostków - przecież to nie jest 'albo jedno, albo drugie'...


Przecież napisałem wyraźnie, że koncentrujecie swoja uwagę na współczynnikach przewodności cieplnej ścian, zapominając, ze to co zyskaliście na grubości izolacji możecie stracić na mostkach termicznych.  Wołami mam to napisać.

nilsan

----------


## owp

Przy tej cenie gazu zwrot nastąpi jeszcze szybciej.
Ja piszę o styropianie, nie o kotłach, oknach, pompie ciepła, WM. Styropian się najszybciej zwróci przy najdroższym ogrzewaniu, a reszta nie ma związku ze stratami przez ścianę, więc nie wiem, o czym piszesz...
Mostki cieplne nie wpływają na straty energii przez ścianę (tam gdzie ich nie ma), takie same straty dadzą przy ścianie styro 15 jak i 20.

----------


## nilsan

> cytuję te 3 zdania bo są ze sobą całkowicie sprzeczne, klejenie  styropianu na placki to jeden wielki gigantyczny mostek cieplny, i  ewidentny powód rozbieżności między projektowaną a rzeczywistą  energochłonnością budynku, gdyby domek był robiony zgodnie ze sztuką  czyli izoalcja klejona na wianki to nie było by żadnej rozbieżności


Wianki to ty sobie możesz puszczać na Wiśle. Niedługo będziesz miał ku temu okazję.
A o sztuce budowlanej to nie masz zielonego pojęcia.




> przykład: ściana oblepiona styropianem na wianki 15cm grubym będzie miała U=0,255
> ta sama ściana oblepiona byle jak na packi będzie miała U=0,5
> a jeśli szczelina powietrza pod styropianem będzie ciągła, od fundamentu aż po dach to U=1,4


Szczelina powietrzna może być ciągła od fundamentu aż po dach, co wcale nie oznacza, że musi być wentylowana.
U góry zamyka się ją wiankiem z kleju, natomiast od dołu pasem startowym.
Takie rozwiązanie umożliwia odprowadzenie skroplin wody z konstrukcji przegrody zewnętrznej, zapewniając że szczelina powietrzna nie będzie wentylowana.
Ponieważ powietrze jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem, to współczynnik przewodności cieplnej takiej przegrody, będzie nawet lepszy od innego sposobu montażu izolacji termicznej. Poza tym dla prawidłowego wykonania kotwienia styropianu do konstrukcji budynku, w miejscach montażu kołków kotwiących wymagane są właśnie placki, a nie wianki.
Przedstawione przez ciebie obliczenia są jak zwykle wyssane z palca.
Zakładając montaż izolacji termicznej twoją metodą współczynnik przewodności cieplnej przegrody zewnętrznej:
- tynk cem.-wap. 1,5cm
- POROTHERM 25cm
- klej do styropianu 1cm
- styropian 15cm
- tynk mineralny 0,5cm
wynosi: 0,217 W/m2 x K,
a w mojej wersji:
- tynk cem.-wap. 1,5cm
- POROTHERM 25cm
- niewentylowana szczelina powietrzna 1cm
- styropian 15cm
- tynk mineralny 0,5cm
wynosi: 0,204 W/m2 x K




> izolacje na ścianach podłogach sufitach leżą przez dekady, nikt ich  nie będzie wymieniać po 20-25 latach więc czemu taka krótka perspektywa  ?? celowo taką założyłeś żeby zaczernić obliczenia ??


Ja pisałem o czasie amortyzacji poniesionych nakładów na zwiększoną termoizolacyjność budynku, a ty jak zwykle masz trudności w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem.
Widocznie mój tekst był dla ciebie ździebko przy długi i nie byłeś już w stanie go ogarnąć swoim rozumkiem.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Przy tej cenie gazu zwrot nastąpi jeszcze szybciej.
> Ja piszę o styropianie, nie o kotłach, oknach, pompie ciepła, WM. Styropian się najszybciej zwróci przy najdroższym ogrzewaniu, a reszta nie ma związku ze stratami przez ścianę, więc nie wiem, o czym piszesz...
> Mostki cieplne nie wpływają na straty energii przez ścianę (tam gdzie ich nie ma), takie same straty dadzą przy ścianie styro 15 jak i 20.


Chcesz rżnąć głupa, to twój wybór.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

nilsan grzeczniej, bo za chwilę pojedziemy z tobą tak, że się osrasz śniegiem i owocami południowymi!!!

----------


## compi

Patrz pan panie, a ja głupi na piankę styro kleiłem, hehehe. W systemie nilsana może i jest jakiś sens, ale jedynie do powstania pierwszej, niewielkiej nawet nieszczelności na dole i górze. Mamy wtedy powietrzny kominek lub wilgoć w tej części. Ale to pewnie dobrze, prawda nilsan? Wtedy nie potrzebujemy nawilżaczy : ). Nilsan, ile jest powietrza w m3 styropianu i czemu styropian jest takim dobrym izolatorem?

----------


## animuss

> Ja policzyłem ... róznica miedy 15cm grafitu 0.031 a 10cm na ścianach w moim przypadku wynosi 68zł na sezon ... ale i tak dam 15cm
> Róznica w cenie 1620PLN , zwrot inwestycji ... 23 lata 
> 
> Chyba faktycznie większe znaczenie ma szczelność i brak mostków.
> Liczyłem w OZC Purmo (demo)


Do 15 cm styropianu  jeszcze warto inwestować ,zwrot inwestycji może skrócić się np. do 20-25 lat  (uwzględniając to że woda znajdując wewnątrz izolacji zwiększa jej  przewodność cieplną) i energia może być z roku na rok coraz droższa. 

Przy grubościach izolacji styro. powyżej 12 cm w naszej strefie klimatycznej woda zaczyna  wykraplać się wewnątrz izolacji cieplnej .Przy 20 cm  izolacji styro. po kilkunastu  sezonach grzewczych skumulowana  woda znajdując wewnątrz izolacji zwiększa jej  przewodność ,brak możliwości odparowania jej w tak krótkim czasie poza sezonem grzewczym , W praktyce wygląda to tak jakby natura co roku zabierała nam jakąś część z izolacji styro. do momentu aż punkt rosy przesunie się na jej brzeg,   jaki zwrot inwestycji ?.

----------


## nilsan

> W moim domu różnica w cenie między styro 15 a 20 cm to od 900 do 1500zł na całej elewacji (w zależności jaki drogi styropian).
> Nie wiem, po co powtarzasz w kółko te same opisy rzeczywistych zjawisk fizycznych, żeby wypaść mądrzej? Nikt z tym nie polemizuje.
> Co się tak uczepiłeś okien 3-szybowych, w 2-szybowych uszczelka nie traci właściwości? Wszystkie te Twoje wyliczenia są ciekawe, szkoda, że  nie podajesz dla jakiego budynku.
> Co do przenikania wilgoci przez ściany:
> http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?oper=1&kod=oddychaj
> Im lepsza wentylacja, tym mniej w ścianach, ale i tak jest to max 3% wydalanej pary (a przy przeciętnie działającej wentylacji - 1%).
> Nie komentuję teorii grzybów i pleśni, natomiast ciekawi mnie czemu latem nie skrapla się u Ciebie w grzejniku para, a w kanałach wentylacji tak.
> Zresztą sam Twój pomysł wg wydaje się ciekawy, szkoda, że nie skupisz na nim uwagi, niepotrzebnie tracąc wiarygodność tymi wątpliwej jakości wywodami.


Kiedy czytam tzw. opracowania naukowe, których sponsorem i beneficjentem jest producent jakiegoś materiału budowlanego, to zapala mi się czerwona kontrolka ostrzegawcza.
Podobnie jest w przypadku zacytowanej publikacji naukowej.
Panowie naukowcy postanowili w sposób merytoryczny udowodnić, że przegrody zewnętrzne nie oddychają, choć jak wszystkie materiały budowlane mają niepodważalną zdolność do paroprzepuszczalności. W tym celu wykonali badania tego zjawiska w mieszkaniu o pow. 65m2 zakładając dyfuzję pary wodnej poprzez przegrodę zewnętrzną o pow. 30m2. Choć metodologia przeprowadzonych badań jest jak najbardziej prawidłowa, to poczynione założenia już nie. Na czym polega myk.
Załóżmy, że nasze mieszkanie ma wymiary 6,5x10,0m oraz standardową wysokość międzykondygnacyjną przegrody zewnętrznej 3,0m, to z tego wynika że do rozważań przyjęli dyfuzję pary wodnej  tylko poprzez jedną ścianę mieszkania, tę o długości 10,0m.
W normalnym domku jednorodzinnym o kształcie prostopadłościanu dyfuzja pary wodnej odbywa się poprzez 5 z sześciu przegród zewnętrznych, a nie tylko poprzez jedną. Ponieważ wielkość strumienia pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne jest zależna od ich łącznej powierzchni, stąd otrzymany przez panów naukowców wynik jest kilkukrotnie niższy od rzeczywistego. A o ile, można to łatwo policzyć:

2 x (6,5 + 10,0) x 3,0 + 6,5 x 10,0 = 164m2
164m2 / 30m2 = 5,47 razy.

I to jest właśnie dowód na to na co pragnę zwrócić uwagę, że opierając się na skądinąd  prawidłowych podstawach naukowych można na drodze manipulacji otrzymać pożądany wynik. Zresztą panowie naukowcy nie owijają niczego w bawełnę pisząc:

_„Warto przy tym zwrócić uwagę, że zagadnienie to nie jest czysto teoretyczne, lecz ma również aspekt praktyczny, a nawet handlowy. Uznanie bowiem, że zapewnienie "oddychania" ścian jest istotnym elementem wysokiego standardu technicznego pomieszczeń - prowadzić będzie w szczególności do preferowania tych materiałów termoizolacyjnych, które charakteryzują się możliwie małym oporem dyfuzyjnym; w praktyce płyt z wełny mineralnej zamiast styropianu.”_

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Ile będą kosztowały ceny energii za 5-10-15-20 lat ? O tym nie pomyślałeś ?Większość ludzi buduje dom raczej na długi okres czasu a nie po to,żeby za parę lat sprzedawać z uwagi na wysokie rachunki i brak możliwości utrzymania tego domu.Co będzie na emeryturze ? Trzeba będzie zamienić dom na małą klitkę w bloku ? Pomyśl.Termoizolacja domu zastanego w późniejszym okresie będzie więcej kosztowała niż przy okazji budowy.Pomyśl...
> Piec elektryczny może pracować z mocą ciągłą poniżej 4-5kW a jego cena ok.2,5tys.zł


To wszystko o czym piszesz to prawda, ale ja to uwzględniłem.
Ogrzewanie prądem z COP = 1 jest w Polsce dosyć dużym wydatkiem w porównaniu z innymi źródłami ciepła ok. 0,65- PLN/kWh.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Ogrzewanie prądem z COP = 1 jest w Polsce dosyć dużym wydatkiem w porównaniu z innymi źródłami ciepła ok. 0,65- PLN/kWh.
> 
> nilsan


Podziel to na pół.

----------


## Liwko

A powiedz mi nilsan, co by się stało, gdybym cały swój dom owinął szczelnie folią i zostawił jedynie otwory wlotowy i wylotowy WM?

----------


## nilsan

> Podziel to na pół.


To sobie sprawdź:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Pfu-_8B#gid=10

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> A powiedz mi nilsan, co by się stało, gdybym cały swój dom owinął szczelnie folią i zostawił jedynie otwory wlotowy i wylotowy WM?


Jeżeli twoja WM pracowała by na zalecanych wydajnościach powyżej n = 0,5/h, to wewnątrz budynku nic.
Natomiast na zewnątrz budynku miałbyś pod folią piękne wykwity.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> To sobie sprawdź:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Pfu-_8B#gid=10
> 
> nilsan


Sprawdziłem. Mowa jest o energii całodobowej. Nie znam osób grzejących z COP1 swoje domy energią całodobową.

----------


## Liwko

> Jeżeli twoja WM pracowała by na zalecanych wydajnościach powyżej n = 0,5/h, to wewnątrz budynku nic.
> Natomiast na zewnątrz budynku miałbyś pod folią piękne wykwity.
> 
> nilsan


A w dupie mam te wykwity. Folie dałbym nie przeźroczystą by ich widać nie było. Było by ok?

----------


## nilsan

> A w dupie mam te wykwity. Folie dałbym nie przeźroczystą by ich widać nie było. Było by ok?


NIE.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> NIE.
> 
> nilsan


Dlaczego?

----------


## nilsan

> a możesz to udowodnić, w szczególności jak wykonać niewentylowaną pustkę powietrzną klejąc styropian na packi


Przecież ci to napisałem, czytać nie umiesz?
Reszta to jak zwykle bełkot pseudotechniczny.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Dlaczego?


Ponieważ zniszczysz izolację termiczną.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Ponieważ zniszczysz izolację termiczną.
> 
> nilsan


Wykwity potrzebują światła-odetnę im je
Niektóre grzyby nie potrzebują światła, natomiast potrzebują wilgoci. Skąd ona się weźmie przy sprawnie wykonanej i prawidłowo działającej wentylacji mechanicznej?

----------


## nilsan

> Wykwity potrzebują światła-odetnę im je
> Niektóre grzyby nie potrzebują światła, natomiast potrzebują wilgoci. Skąd ona się weźmie przy sprawnie wykonanej i prawidłowo działającej wentylacji mechanicznej?


Ze stałego poziomu dyfuzji pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne, również termoizolowane i owinięte folią, wywołanej wilgotnością względną powietrza wewnętrznego.
Para wykropli się na folii od strony izolacji termicznej.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> to co napisałeś to bzdura, i pozostanie dla wszystkich zagadką dlaczego ci się wydaje że tak wykonana izolacja będzie w środku z niewentylowaną pustką powietrzną


Nie dla wszystkich tylko dla ciebie, ale to już norma w twoim przypadku.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Ze stałego poziomu dyfuzji pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne, również termoizolowane i owinięte folią, wywołanej wilgotnością względną powietrza wewnętrznego.
> Para wykropli się na folii od strony izolacji termicznej.
> 
> nilsan


Ok. To załóżmy, że najpierw dom owinę folią a dopiero później go ocieplę. Stanie się coś?

----------


## nilsan

*Liwko*

Zyzołek ma rację. Załóż nowy wątek i tam zadawaj pytania w interesujących cię tematach.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> *Liwko*
> 
> Zyzołek ma rację. Załóż nowy wątek i tam zadawaj pytania w interesujących cię tematach.
> 
> nilsan


To se załóż. To nie ja zrobiłem śmietnik z tego wątku.

----------


## nilsan

> To se załóż. To nie ja zrobiłem śmietnik z tego wątku.


No to pewnie wychodzi na to że ja.
Skoro tak to więcej nie napiszę nic co byłoby niezgodne z tematem tego wątku.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> No to pewnie wychodzi na to że ja.
> Skoro tak to więcej nie napiszę nic co byłoby niezgodne z tematem tego wątku.
> 
> nilsan


Cieszy mnie to bardzo.

----------


## owp

> Panowie naukowcy postanowili w sposób merytoryczny udowodnić, że przegrody zewnętrzne nie oddychają, choć jak wszystkie materiały budowlane mają niepodważalną zdolność do paroprzepuszczalności. W tym celu wykonali badania tego zjawiska w mieszkaniu o pow. 65m2 zakładając dyfuzję pary wodnej poprzez przegrodę zewnętrzną o pow. 30m2. Choć metodologia przeprowadzonych badań jest jak najbardziej prawidłowa, to poczynione założenia już nie. Na czym polega myk.


 Przyznaję Ci rację - ten artykuł jest idiotyczny ze swoim założeniem 30m2 ściany. Trzeba by to policzyć dla normalnego domu. 
Zakładając, że masz rację także w sprawie zawilgocenia (co jest na razie domysłem bez dowodu), zastanawiam się, czy jest różnica w grubości styropianu - 15cm też się zawilgoci, jeśli masz rację...
Jak zamkniesz tę szczelinę, która jest między styro i murem, to gdzie będzie uciekała woda?

----------


## Karlsen

> Do 15 cm styropianu  jeszcze warto inwestować ,zwrot inwestycji może skrócić się np. do 20-25 lat  (uwzględniając to że woda znajdując wewnątrz izolacji zwiększa jej  przewodność cieplną) i energia może być z roku na rok coraz droższa.


Czas zwrotu inwestycji uzyskałem bardzo podobny, jak już wspominał *adwapniewski* również za pomocą demo OZC. Dlatego dziwię się, skąd oszczędności roczne rzędu 175 zł? Uważam, że 15 to jest standard i nikt nie porównuje oszczędności z relacji 10- 15 cm. Można rozpatrywać 15-20 cm izolacji, ale poza aspektem ekonomicznym zwróćcie uwagę na estetykę budynku. Głęboko osadzone okna nie wyglądają ładnie. I uprzedzę komentarze o montażu w warstwie ocieplenia, aby uniknąć tej głębi - taki montaż kosztuje.

Edytowałem:
Ja również proponuję powrócić do tematu ogrzewania podłogowego.

----------


## Liwko

A na czym to będzie stało?

----------


## DEZET

Jak czytam o tych dyfuzjach, wilgoci w ścianach, oddychaniu, akumulacji  pary, paroprzepuszczalności, paroszczelności, wianiu, wykwitach,  wyższości WG nad WM lub na odwrót itd, to mi się zwyczajnie budowy  odechciewa. Możecie niektórych skutecznie odstraszyć od budowy... bo to same problemy, zwłaszcza z wodą i parą  :wink:   Do tego w wątku o ogrzewaniu podłogowym  :bash:

----------


## 1950

demonizowanie,

----------


## Liwko

> demonizowanie,


No jak się poczyta nilsana...

----------


## malux20

lepiej napiszcie czy  bede zadowolony  drewnianej podlogi na o. podł.

----------


## owp

Kto to wie z czego będziesz zadowolony...  :smile: 
Ja przymierzam się do parkietu warstwowego na podłogówkę.
Jest temat o tym:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-deski-parkiet

----------


## owp

> trochę za szybko uwierzyłeś w nilsana, ten artykuł  zakłada najgorszy  wariant, czyli 4-ry osoby stłoczone w malutkim  mieszkanku w bloku 65m2  gdzie każda produkuje 300 g/h wilgoci, zastanów  się co się stanie po  przeniesieniu tego eksperymentu do domku 150m2,  gdzie produkcja wilgoci  będzie na identycznym poziomie, ale powierzchnia  ścian zewnętrznych  większa  i wentylacja wydajniejsza, czyli de fakto  migracja pary wodnej  przez ściany 4-ry razy mniejsza


Nie mam nic do nilsana, ten artykuł po prostu zostawia dużo na domysły, bo założenia są nie pod dom. Wg mnie nie można tak prosto przełożyć - miimo że produkcja wody będzie taka sama, to jednak ona jest tylko częścią wilgotności, która jest w powietrzu. Można założyć, że wilgotność 40-50% jest optymalna i w małym mieszkaniu, i w dużym, a ciśnienie będzie podobne, tylko na większą pow ścian. A że wilgoć przenikająca przez ścianę jest tak mała, nie ma znaczenia dla ciśnienia wywieranego na pozostałe ściany.

Co do styro - bo ja do tego piłem, jak ktoś uważa, że 15cm lepiej izoluje niż 20, to niech sobie daje. Podobnie jak mu za grubo wizualnie - kwestia gustu.
Nilsan pisze swoje teorie, pomijając niewygodne fakty, eksploatując te które są zbieżne, albo być może (ale może nie, gdyby policzyć) potwierdzające jego pomysły, często sprzedawcy tak robią, choć przyznam, że nilsan jest w tym dobry  :smile:   :wink:

----------


## nilsan

Miałem nie pisać w tym wątku na inny temat niż w jego tytule, ale sami mnie wywołaliście do tablicy.




> trochę za szybko uwierzyłeś w nilsana, ten artykuł  zakłada najgorszy  wariant, czyli 4-ry osoby stłoczone w malutkim  mieszkanku w bloku 65m2  gdzie każda produkuje 300 g/h wilgoci, zastanów  się co się stanie po  przeniesieniu tego eksperymentu do domku 150m2,  gdzie produkcja wilgoci  będzie na identycznym poziomie, ale powierzchnia  ścian zewnętrznych  większa  i wentylacja wydajniejsza, czyli de fakto  migracja pary wodnej  przez ściany 4-ry razy mniejsza


Po pierwsze, wilgotność względna w budynku jest wielkością niezależną od jego kubatury, stąd dyfuzja pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne będzie większa w domku jednorodzinnym niż w rozpatrywanym przypadku szczególnym przez autorów publikacji. O ile, to już określiłem.
Po drugie, źródłem pary wodnej w budynku są nie tylko ludzie i ich czynności bytowe, ale również świeże powietrze dostarczane w trakcie wymiany oraz na drodze infiltracji, co zapewnia względnie stały poziom wilgotności wewnętrznej.
Po trzecie, choć dyfuzja pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne jest zdecydowanie mniejsza od ilości pary wodnej usuwanej poprzez wentylację, to jednak jest to proces zachodzący stale, który wpływa na wartość współczynnika przewodności cieplnej przegród zewnętrznych.
Po czwarte, styropian jest materiałem o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności stąd na jego wewnętrznej powierzchni będzie się zatrzymywała para wodna. Jeżeli nie będzie szczeliny powietrznej, to poziom nasycenia parą wodną konstrukcji nośnej budynku będzie narastał. Natomiast w przypadku szczeliny powietrznej para wodna będzie się kumulowała w jej warstwie, podnosząc wilgotność względną powietrza w niej zawartego, która w warunkach niskich temperatur i po osiągnięciu  odpowiedniego poziomu nasycenie zacznie się wykraplać. Woda spływając na dół po wewnętrznej stronie styropianu, zostanie odprowadzona na zewnątrz otworami w listwach startowych, obniżając tym samym wilgotność względną w szczelinie powietrza. Szczelina od góry jest zamknięta, co uniemożliwia w niej cyrkulację powietrza, dlatego można ją traktować jako niewentylowaną warstwę powietrza.
Po piąte, styropian ma również określoną nasiąkliwość i paroprzepuszczalność przez co niewielka część pary wodnej będzie dyfundowała poprzez jego warstwę. Ponieważ punkt rosy jest ulokowany właśnie w warstwie styropianu, to również przy niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych mogą się wytwarzać w jego wnętrzu kryształki lodu, które z upływem czasu zamienią go w durszlak, ponieważ nie ma on pamięci kształtu. Rzecz jasna zmieni to jego właściwości izolacyjne.




> PS. mieszkanie 65m2 z ścianą zewnętrzną nie licząc otworów okiennych 30m2 to coś dziwnego ??
> no to rozłóżmy na czynniki pierwsze te problemy z parą i wodą
> nilsan twierdzi że trzeba pod styropianem wentylować z wilgoci i dlatego  zaleca klejenie wyłącznie na placki, a jednocześnie parę sekund później  twierdzi że szczelina pod styropianem nie będzie przez to wentylowanie  wielkim mostkiem termicznym bo będzie niewentylowana, ja tu widzę małą  nielogiczność, jak coś może być jednocześnie wentylowane i  niewentylowane ?? i czy w związku z tym można kogoś takiego traktować  poważnie ??


Ty naprawdę jesteś tak tępy, czy tylko się droczysz?

nilsan

----------


## 1950

ten tekst przekaż tym ludziom, którzy od co najmniej 25 lat, mieszkają w domach ocieplonych styropianem,

a swoją drogą, masz bardzo duże luki w wychowaniu,
tak cię uczyli na uczelni, czy też wyniosłeś to z domu?

----------


## nilsan

> ten tekst przekaż tym ludziom, którzy od co najmniej 25 lat, mieszkają w domach ocieplonych styropianem,
> 
> a swoją drogą, masz bardzo duże luki w wychowaniu,
> tak cię uczyli na uczelni, czy też wyniosłeś to z domu?


Jest takie stare mądre powiedzenie: _kto z kim przestaje niestety takim się staje._

nilsan

----------


## Teves

> Miałem nie pisać w tym wątku na inny temat niż w jego tytule, ale sami mnie wywołaliście do tablicy.








> Po drugie, źródłem pary wodnej w budynku są nie tylko ludzie i ich czynności bytowe, ale również świeże powietrze dostarczane w trakcie wymiany oraz na drodze infiltracji, co zapewnia względnie stały poziom wilgotności wewnętrznej.


Względnie stały chociaż bardzo niski.





> Po czwarte, styropian jest materiałem o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności stąd na jego wewnętrznej powierzchni będzie się zatrzymywała para wodna. Jeżeli nie będzie szczeliny powietrznej, to poziom nasycenia parą wodną konstrukcji nośnej budynku będzie narastał.


No to chyba nam na tym zależy - kumulowanie gdy jest jej nadmiar i oddawanie do wnętrza gdy jest jej mniej.





> Natomiast w przypadku szczeliny powietrznej para wodna będzie się kumulowała w jej warstwie, podnosząc wilgotność względną powietrza w niej zawartego, która w warunkach niskich temperatur i po osiągnięciu  odpowiedniego poziomu nasycenie zacznie się wykraplać.


Z dwojga złego to ja wolę mieć materiał konstrukcyjny, który nie jest izolatorem (jest kiepskim izolatorem) i niecha się w nim wkrapla.




> Woda spływając na dół po wewnętrznej stronie styropianu, zostanie odprowadzona na zewnątrz otworami w listwach startowych, obniżając tym samym wilgotność względną w szczelinie powietrza. Szczelina od góry jest zamknięta, co uniemożliwia w niej cyrkulację powietrza, dlatego można ją traktować jako niewentylowaną warstwę powietrza.


Niby tak, ale jak w szybach zespolonych przekroczysz pewną grubość ramki to przewodnictwo zaczyna rosnąć. Wiec owszem jest to niewentylowane ale ruchome powietrze, a to już dobre nie jest.




> Po piąte, styropian ma również określoną nasiąkliwość i paroprzepuszczalność przez co niewielka część pary wodnej będzie dyfundowała poprzez jego warstwę. Ponieważ punkt rosy jest ulokowany właśnie w warstwie styropianu, to również przy niskich temperaturach zewnętrznych mogą się wytwarzać w jego wnętrzu kryształki lodu, które z upływem czasu zamienią go w durszlak, ponieważ nie ma on pamięci kształtu. Rzecz jasna zmieni to jego właściwości izolacyjne.


Niby to logiczne ale czy ktoś widział te dziury w styropianie ? I czy faktycznie one zmienią właściwości izolacyjne? to dalej będzie mała dziura z małą ilością nieruchomego powietrza.

----------


## nilsan

*Teves*

Dlatego budowanie jest sztuką racjonalnego kompromisu, opartego na wiedzy, a nie mitologii.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> w jakim sensie niezależną ?? mój domek po tynkach dostał zimową przerwę technologiczną, stał sobie w największe mrozy z uchylonymi oknami, nikt w nim nie mieszkał, nikt się tam nie kąpał, nie prał, nie suszył ubrania, wilgotność względna wewnętrzna osiągnęła poniżej 10%, jaki według ciebie mam poziom dyfuzji pary wodnej przez ściany w porównaniu do mieszkania 65m2 w którym na stałe przebywają 4-ry osoby i mają prawdopodobnie 80% wilgotności w mieszkaniu ??


Chłopie masz duże braki w wykształceniu, więc nie zabieraj głosu w tematach na których się nie znasz.




> z jakiej konkretnie publikacji naukowej dowiedziałeś się że szeroki na 10m i wysoki na 5m otwarty od dołu słup powietrza będzie nieruchomy ?? możesz podać konkrety ??


Ponieważ temperatura wewnętrzna w budynku jest stała, to również stała będzie temperatura powietrza w szczelinie. W takim razie co bedzie motorem napędowym konwekcyjnego ruchu powietrza w szczelinie o grubości poniżej 1cm?
Co ma wspólnego otwarcie szczeliny od dołu z jej wentylacyjnością w sytuacji gdy jest ona od góry zamknięta?




> styropian w budownictwie już obecny od 60 lat a jakoś nikt oprócz ciebie tego jeszcze nie zauważył, czyżby cały świat cierpi na ślepotę, może napisz na ten temat pracę naukową, oczywiście z bogatym materiałem zdjęciowym bo na słowo to ci nikt nie uwierzy w takie rewelacje


O to chodzi że zauważył, dlatego ostatnimi czasy zaczęto dorabiać teorię do faktów w formie publikacji pseudonaukowych podobnych do tej zacytowanej.

nilsan

----------


## DEZET

No jak kto zauważył? nilsan zauważył  :wink: 

Zaciekawiły mnie te otwory do odprowadzania wody ze szczeliny pod styropianem. A jak listwa ma pod spodem cokół, na którym jest oparta, to gdzie leci ta woda?
Albo jak ta listwa nie ma dziurek- google: listwa startowa/ grafika.
A po co są otwory w listwie z przodu? Mnie się wydaje, że do mocniejszego połączenia kleju i siatki na metalu, a nie odprowadzania wody, ale ja się nie znam.
A co się dzieje gdy kleimy styropian na klej poliuretanowy- wg opisu m.in. "wężykami" po obwodzie.
Odnośnie grubości styropianu- położyłem na razie w jednym miejscu 15cm, przy oknie 76x76cm i wizualnie wydaje mi się ok, a gdyby było 20cm nie byłoby wcale gorzej. Przy dużych oknach 20cm zamiast 15 będzie niezauważone.

----------


## Teves

> Odnośnie grubości styropianu- położyłem na razie w jednym miejscu 15cm, przy oknie 76x76cm i wizualnie wydaje mi się ok, a gdyby było 20cm nie byłoby wcale gorzej. Przy dużych oknach 20cm zamiast 15 będzie niezauważone.


Ja mam 22 cm bo dałem ramkę w koło okna. Jak dla mnie to przy 10 cm albo 15cm  wyglądają głupio jakby ściana była za cienka.  :smile:

----------


## nilsan

> rozumiem że pytanie było bardzo niewygodne więć postanowiłeś na nie nie odpowiadać, kolejny dowód na rzetelność twoich wypowiedzi


No bo co niby mam ci odpowiedzieć, że jak zwykle bredzisz.
Nie chcę wciąż się powtarzać.




> rozwińmy tą światłą myśl: czy jeżeli umieszczę na dworku słoik bez pokrywki do góry dnem to automatem od razu odetnę tam wszelkie ruchy powietrza ?? albo inne pytanie, dlaczego mur 3W z szczeliną powietrzną w środku jakoś w praktyce nie jest tak samo ciepły jak ten sam mur 3W ale z szczeliną zasypaną granulowaną izolacją ??


To jakiej grubości jest szczelina powietrzna pomiędzy szybami w oknach i dlaczego mają tak niskie współczynniki przewodności cieplnej? Łapiesz różnicę? Czy znowuż trzeba będzie toporem ścieżkę wiedzy dla ciebie torować.




> kto i kiedy zauważył ?? gdzie to zauważył ?? są na to jakieś zdjęcia czy istnieje to tylko w twojej wyobraźni ??


Specjalnie dla ciebie nie będę prowadził dokumentacji, bo niby po co?
Ci co potrafią czytać i szukać sami znajdą.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> No jak kto zauważył? nilsan zauważył 
> 
> Zaciekawiły mnie te otwory do odprowadzania wody ze szczeliny pod styropianem. A jak listwa ma pod spodem cokół, na którym jest oparta, to gdzie leci ta woda?
> Albo jak ta listwa nie ma dziurek- google: listwa startowa/ grafika.
> A po co są otwory w listwie z przodu? Mnie się wydaje, że do mocniejszego połączenia kleju i siatki na metalu, a nie odprowadzania wody, ale ja się nie znam.
> A co się dzieje gdy kleimy styropian na klej poliuretanowy- wg opisu m.in. "wężykami" po obwodzie.




Listwa w dolnej części w pobliżu obu krawędzi ma wykonane rynienki z dziurkami do odprowadzania wody.
Jak woda nie wyleci jedną rynienką to wypłynie drugą.
Pianka do klejenia jest paro i wodoprzepuszczalna.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

*mpoplaw*

Przecież ja jestem humanistą z wykształcenia, co nie widać?
A ten gaz to pewnie tą swoją szlachetnością ten współczynnik zapewnia, pomijając fakt że nie we wszystkich przestrzeniach międzyszybowych w oknach jest stosowany.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> no więc panie humanisto co jest cieplejsze, szczelne okno zespolone, czy nieszczelne okno skrzynkowe z dawnych czasów ?? i analogicznie, co będzie cieplejsze, styropian klejony na wianki lub grzebień czy na placki ??


A ty dostrzegasz tu jakąś analogię, bo ja nie bardzo.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

Skoro to takie straszne bzdury, to po co je czytasz i na dodatek niezdarnie komentujesz, z charakterystyczną dla siebie fuzzy logic?
Idź pobawić się z *Bogusławem* grzejnikami Regulus.
Całkiem nieźle ci tam szło.

nilsan

----------


## 1950

a swoją drogą, masz bardzo duże luki w wychowaniu,
tak cię uczyli na uczelni, czy też wyniosłeś to z domu?



> Jest takie stare mądre powiedzenie: _kto z kim przestaje niestety takim się staje._
> 
> nilsan


to chyba wyniosłeś to z domu,

----------


## nilsan

Fakt czasem przeginam, ale podczas czytania niektórych wypowiedzi ręce same mi opadają.
Tym nie mniej z natury choć jestem przekorny, to zasadniczo nie jestem celowo złośliwy i nikogo przesadnie nie staram się obrażać, tylko zmotywować do logicznego myślenia. Ponoć cel uświęca środki. 
Jeżeli cię nadto uraziłem, to przepraszam, bo w sumie choć lubię się spierać, to nie lubię się kłócić.

nilsan

----------


## Teves

> masz jeszcze te wyliczenia ?? chciałbym na nie zerknąć bo nilsan mnie wywołał do tablicy na twoim przykładzie a ja widzę w tej waszej dyskusji sprzed miesiąca bardzo dużo luk
> 
> PS i zdradź tez ile zużywasz ciepła na sezon albo jakie płącisz rachunki bo nilsan twierdzi że podobno 16MWh lub jak kto woli 3850zł za samo CO


 
Zostałem poproszony, aby nie publikować więc nie publikuje. Ale klika postów dalej ktoś inny(nie pomne kto przestawił bardzo zbliżone podejście). Zużywam 1600m^3 na rok -ale to nic nie wnosi do dyskusji.

----------


## nilsan

> znowu mnie rozśmieszyłeś, te twoje ciągłe pomyłki w najprostszych rachunkach to celowe działanie bo ma zmusić forum do myślenia ?? obawiam się że nie tędy droga, do logicznego myślenia mogą zmusić tylko logiczne teorie oparte na liczbach wymiernych z bezbłędnym szacowaniem, nie traktuj tego dosłownie ale: _inteligentny inaczej potrafi tylko sprowadzić do swojego poziomu nielogiczności a potem pokonać doświadczeniem_


Ależ ja właśnie jestem inteligentny inaczej, co widać gołym okiem.
Natomiast w tym wszystkim istotny jest punkt odniesienia wedle którego mierzy się ową inteligencję.
W twoim przypadku trudno jest nawet zidentyfikować ten punkt odniesienia.
Dlatego udzielę ci koleżeńskiej rady. 
Wsiądź w ten kajak co go masz w herbie i płyń przed siebie co sił w rękach poszerzać swoje horyzonty.

nilsan

----------


## owp

> a ja uważam że im większa kubatura na  jedną osobę tym wilgotność w domku niższa z samego tylko faktu że więcej  przegród do dyfuzji, czyli ciśnienie na m2 będzie niższe bo trudniej dobić do 80% wilgotności
> proponuję eksperyment:
> napełniamy jednocześnie dziurawe wiadro oraz basen z identyczną dziurą kubkiem, co się szybciej napełni ?? gdzie będzie większe ciśnienie, z której dziury woda będzie się szybciej wylewać ??


mpoplaw - ja uważam, że tej pary będzie na tyle mało, że eksperyment musiałbyś zrobić porównując basen miejski i olimpijski, z których wypływa woda dziurką od szpilki. 
W zimie trudno się jest dochrapać 40% wilgotności, wszędzie gdzie patrzyłem u znajomych było bliżej 30, a nawet poniżej. A przecież w mrozy jest największa różnica ciśnień. Jak ktoś chce, niech sobie da wełnę zamiast styro, albo wyłoży folią paroszczelną wnętrze domu.
Nilsan - serio myślisz, że jak woda wyjdzie, to powietrze nie wejdzie? Nie masz u siebie wiatrów?

----------


## animuss

> mpoplaw - ja uważam, że tej pary będzie na tyle mało, że eksperyment musiałbyś zrobić porównując basen miejski i olimpijski, z których wypływa woda dziurką od szpilki. 
>   jak woda wyjdzie, to powietrze nie wejdzie?


 


> trochę mnie język świerzbi żeby namówić ciebie na eksperyment, koniecznie zrób jak radzi *nilsan* i podstaw słoik pod tą szczelinę, a potem raportuj nam na forum ile się tam tej wilgoci spod styropianu uzbierało


Woda może pojawić się w tym miejscu na  LISTWIE STARTOWEJ i nie ma w tym nic szczególnego .
Listwa jest metalowa więc w specyficznych warunkach pogodowych może się pocić .
oraz w drugim przypadku .

----------


## Karlsen

> ... przyjedź do łodzi i pokaż mi palcem gdzie moje 20cm nie wygląda ładnie, bo jak na razie ci co oglądali to nawet nie zauważyli że mam aż 20 cm styropianu, dopiero jak miarką zmierzyli to zauważyli że tam jest więcej niż u innych
> PS oko ludzkie nie jest w stanie wychwycić 5cm szczegółu na tle 15m ściany


Ależ nie trzeba Łodzi odwiedzać. Podlinkuj zdjęcia swojej elewacji z oknami i poproś forumowiczów o opinie.
A Ci co u Ciebie oglądali, to nie czynili tego po parapetówce? Wzrok po alkoholu faktycznie może nie zauważyć różnicy 5 cm  :big tongue:  . Dla niektórych te kilka cm to bardzo wiele  :wink:  - np. dla mego architekta, który nauczył mnie zwracać uwagę na takie detale.

*Arturo72* - piszesz, że montaż na tradycyjnych kotwach, a z rysunku wynika, że "nietradycyjne". Do montażu w warstwie ocieplenia stosuje się np. JB-D, a te kosztują, do tego monterzy żądają więcej za taką pracę. Jest już wątek na forum o montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia, ale nikt jeszcze nie napisał, że miał to za 0 zł. Pozazdrościć twoich kosztów.

----------


## Teves

BTW

Jak na 10 piętrowym bloku, jest elewacja styropianowa to w zimie  z listwy startowej powinny wisieć sople ?

No i miedzy nami mężczyznami: 20cm wygląda stanowczo lepiej niż jakieś 15cm średnia krajowa.

----------


## owp

> BTW
> No i miedzy nami mężczyznami: 20cm wygląda stanowczo lepiej niż jakieś 15cm średnia krajowa.


Ha ha, teraz to każdy będzie myślał o 25  :smile: 



> Listwa jest metalowa więc w specyficznych warunkach pogodowych może się pocić .
> oraz w drugim przypadku .


Pewnie, jak ściana za bardzo oddycha, to listwa się poci  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> *Arturo72* - piszesz, że montaż na tradycyjnych kotwach, a z rysunku wynika, że "nietradycyjne". Do montażu w warstwie ocieplenia stosuje się np. JB-D, a te kosztują, do tego monterzy żądają więcej za taką pracę. Jest już wątek na forum o montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia, ale nikt jeszcze nie napisał, że miał to za 0 zł. Pozazdrościć twoich kosztów.


 Po co się tak męczyć wystarczy b.twardy styropian pod okno przyklejony na klej (a robią już tak twarde jak deska drewniana ),jak komuś mało to może go jeszcze kołkami zakotwić .Ja mam ściany trójwarstwowe okna są montowane w warstwie izolacji (styropian) ,stoją tak już naście lat .

----------


## animuss

> BTW
> 
> Jak na 10 piętrowym bloku, jest elewacja styropianowa to w zimie  z listwy startowej powinny wisieć sople ?


 I wiszą sople tylko ciężko stwierdzić czy czasem woda po ścianie nie płynęła .


[Czemu na tym forum jak posty się pisze w odstępie paru minut posty się nie łączą ?]

----------


## compi

Podsumowując, nie mam nilsanowej technologicznej przerwy między styro i bloczkiem, więc pewnie mam zawilgocone, a teraz przy plusowych temp. zagrzybione ściany. Tylko czemu ta wilgotność utrzymuje się w domu na poziomie 42-45%? Gdzie ta woda się podziała. Mam płyty g-k na ścianach wewnątrz. Podejdę i zobaczę, może miękka jest od wody? Nie, jest twarda. Zacieków nie ma, nic nie pęka, kolor taki sam jak był 8 miesięcy temu. Gdzie jest woda !?. Choćby ta z suszonego prania w domu, która to operacja trwa u nas wyraźnie krócej niż w bloku. Po prostu wentylacja działa! Nie ma żadnej niepożądanej wilgoci, ani w murze z opadów, dyfuzji czy z czego tam ktoś wymyśli, ani w domu ze zwykłych procesów zachodzących w środku. 
Nilsan, liczyłeś dla jakiego standardowego muru z popularnym dociepleniem, punkt rosy będzie krytyczny i niebezpieczny?

----------


## Karlsen

> ...*Lidera forum* zamierzasz uczyć dzieci robić ?


Wybacz, nie zauważyłem żółtej koszulki  :jaw drop:  .
Wątek długi i nie zawsze tematyczny, tak jak ten o podłogowym ogrzewaniu  :wink: , dlatego go po prostu nie czytałem. Ale Twoja kompilacja mile widziana. W najbliższy piątek mam montaż okien, więc z pewnością przejrzę zapiski. 

W kwestii tych centymetrów (choć nie w głównym temacie) to aspekt ekonomiczny jest najważniejszy. Zainteresowani niech sobie zerkną http://www.bdb.com.pl/zdjecia/domye/...9321109165.pdf . Istotą jest metodologia, a nie data wykonania.

----------


## eniu

Tez trudno mi uwierzyć w teorię o "zgnojonych ścianach". Aczkolwiek
moje doświadczenia są amatorskie i krótkie. Może macie jakieś fotki
na potwierdzenie tej opinii? Gdzieś musieliście to widzieć, naprawiać
fuszerkę. Łatwiej będzie mi przyznać się do błędu...

----------


## nilsan

Pewnie że można wszystko o czym piszę sprowadzić do absurdu jak próbuje to zrobić *mpoplaw* & *compi* & *company*. Jeżeli czegoś gołym okiem nie widać, to wcale nie oznacza, że tego nie ma. Jeżeli wymienieni spodziewali się, że pod izolacją po ścianach będą lały się strumienie wody lub rozwinie się tam chodowla grzybów, to tylko źle świadczy o ich zdolności do pojmowania zjawisk fizycznych oraz ich skali. Ja tylko chciałem pokazać, że ściany jednak oddychają i trzeba na ten fakt zwracać uwagę podejmując decyzję na temat sposobu wykonania izolacji termicznych w zależności od używanych w tym celu materiałów. Gdyby nie występował problem z powstawaniem wilgoci pod izolacją ze styropianu, to listwy startowe nie miałyby rynienek z otworami na jej odprowadzenie. Mało tego firma ROCKWOOL od paru lat propaguje system izolacji termicznych połaci dachowych bez folii paroizolacyjnych, właśnie ze względu na zjawisko oddychania przegród zewnętrznych. A ponieważ mają mocne argumenty, to konkurencja od styropianów ma problem, który próbuje zmarginalizować metodami zbliżonymi do tych, którymi posługują się moi adwersarze, tylko robią to trochę bardziej inteligentnie pod płaszczykiem opracowań pseudonaukowych.
Uprzedzając niechybne podejrzenia, nie jestem związany z żadnym producentem materiałów termoizolacyjnych.

nilsan

----------


## eniu

O jak o wełnie, to nie mogę się powstrzymać ... :big grin:  
Z Twojej wypowiedzi Nilsan wynika, że Rockwool jakieś
20 lat robił ludzi w bambuko, każąc im stosować folię !

----------


## owp

> Mało tego firma ROCKWOOL od paru lat propaguje system izolacji termicznych połaci dachowych bez folii paroizolacyjnych, właśnie ze względu na zjawisko oddychania przegród zewnętrznych.


A to twierdzenie poparte jakimiś dowodami? Czy z kategorii - 'a w Niemczech to nikt już podłogówki nie robi, bo niezdrowa'...?
Byłem ostatnio na seminarium (na targach), które prowadził facet z Rockwool, na wszystkich slajdach poddaszy były folie izolacyjne, na dodatek reklamował nową - 'inteligentną' folię, która raz przepuszcza w jedną, raz w drugą stronę  :smile: 
Tylko że dach to inna para kaloszy - raz, że w górę idzie więcej, dwa że jest tylko k/g i folia przed wełną.

----------


## nilsan

No to pooglądajcie sobie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFjZtEOwyrE

nilsan

----------


## eniu

Filmiki Rockwoola. Znamy, znamy... Nilsen, nie mam nic do Ciebie,
ale daj sobie spokój z filmikami reklamowymi, bo to kompromitacja
dla firmy Rockwool. Mam na myśli filmiki o nadzwyczajnych zaletach
związanych z niepalnością i ochroną termiczną wełny. 

Ten film wycofałbym na miejscu producenta choćby z powodu popularyzacji
pracy bez maski z rakotwórczym produktem...

----------


## nilsan

*eniu*

Lesly Nilsen to jest aktor amerykański.
Ja niestety nie mam w tym kierunku żadnych talentów.

Rozmawiałem z Rockwoolem zanim wykonałem u siebie termoizolację poddasza i potwierdzili wszytko to co piszę na ten temat. Ściany oddychają i nie ma co z tym dyskutować. Ale jak ktoś się uprze, to oczywiście może.

nilsan

----------


## eniu

> *eniu*
> 
> Lesly Nilsen to jest aktor amerykański.
> Ja niestety nie mam w tym kierunku żadnych talentów.
> 
> Rozmawiałem z Rockwoolem zanim wykonałem u siebie termoizolację poddasza i potwierdzili wszytko to co piszę na ten temat. Ściany oddychają i nie ma co z tym dyskutować. Ale jak ktoś się uprze, to oczywiście może.
> 
> nilsan



Już za pierwszym razem napisałem przez "e", ale poprawiłem  :big grin: 

Wełna mineralna to świetny produkt. Natomiast marketingowcy 
niepotrzebnie przeginają z reklamami produktu, wprowadzając
ludzi w błąd. Skutkuje to nawet pożarami, a wszystko w imię
urwania jak największego kawałka tortu dla siebie, i pokazania
wyższości nad styropianem...

----------


## nilsan

*eniu*

Ja nie mam nic przeciwko stosowaniu styropianu do termoizolacji budynków, ale trzeba go stosować zgodnie z jego właściwościami lub stosowanymi zabezpieczeniami. Jeżeli natomiast zaczyna się podważać prawa fizyki budowli dla celów marketingowych lub nimi manipulować dla osiągnięcia pożądanych wyników badań, to dla mnie jest to już przegięcie. Ja mam izolację poddaszy wykonaną zgodnie z tym filmem instruktażowym i nie zaobserwowałem żadnych negatywnych skutków z tego tytułu wynikających. Dodatkowo mam podwójne szczeliny wentylacyjne pod i nad membraną dachową i w chałupie nic mi nie wieje i nic się nie wykrapla, a zapotrzebowanie energii jest zbliżone do projektowego. Więc czym mam według ciebie się martwić?
W ścianach trójwarstwowych mam włożony właśnie styropian, a nie wełnę.

nilsan

----------


## animuss

> opisz szczegółowo ten drugi przypadek bo mnie zaciekawiłeś, widziałem już wiele izolacji styropianowych i jeszcze nigdy żeby woda spod nich płynęła, chętnie zobaczę to choćby na zdjęciach


To proste naoczne zjawisko ,lecz większość osób tłumaczy je opacznie  .

Fabrycznie cięty styropian ma powierzchniowo zamknięte pory.Przy obliczaniu w teorii dyfuzji pary wodnej ,czy współczynnika przewodnictwa ciepła do obliczeń przyjmuje się zawsze materiał w całości .W szczelinach łączeniach dwóch płyt kondensacja  również występuje i tu  zjawisko jest łatwiej zaobserwować ponieważ powierzchniowo zamknięte pory uniemożliwiają wnikanie wody .Woda spływa jak po szybie w połączeniach płyt częściowo nawilgacając warstwę osłonową co widać na zdjęciach.Jeżeli wykonawca izolacji cieplnej  odwrócił by frez w tym styropianie wyzszym uskokiem na zewnątrz  tej wody na  by nie było widać  ,ale pojawiła by się wewnątrz .Nachalna reklama producentów styropianu głosi "w znacznym stopniu ogranicza dyfuzję pary wodnej w głąb przegrody ,pozwala to uniknąć kondensacji wilgoci we wnętrzu przegrody i w efekcie jej zawilgocenia"
W praktyce jednak materiały wbudowywane są z kawałków -elementów a dyfuzja przez przegrody z elementów  jest dużo większa  .
Zrób sobie prosty eksperyment zimą w ogrzewanym garażu zamiast drzwi garażowych poustawiaj w pionie styropian na zakład przyklejając go pianą montażową przy ścianach sprawdź którędy powietrze najszybciej się przemieszcza przez tak powstałą przegrodę .W trakcie murowania wznoszenia  ścian zewnętrznych nawet zastosowanie dużej staranności  wypełnienia  spoiny pionowej  klejem ,zaprawą nie wystarcza i tak powstaje mikro szczelina w trakcie wiązania, odparowania,  skurczu materiału.W trakcie osiadania budynku również powstają mikro szczeliny .

----------


## animuss

Proszę.
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Zacieki-...tml&pid=276454




> PS nie dam rady zrobić tego eksperymentu u siebie, po pierwsze ja mam  wszystkie szczeliny między płytami styropianowymi uzupełnione pianką, a  po drugie u mnie w domku sucho jak pieprz, nic nie płynie, bo nic się  nie wkrapla, bo nie ma skąd, po trzecie styropian klejony na wianki, żadne mikro-szczeliny mi nie groźne


Sucho to pojęcie względne ,a to że szczeliny między płytami uzupełniłeś pianką to tego zjawiska na zewnątrz u siebie nie zobaczysz .Jednak to nie znaczy że ono nie występuje .
Styropian klejony na wianki ale bezpośrednio na surowe ściany ?

----------


## animuss

> mnie to wygląda na zaciekanie z dziurawego dachu pod styropian, a nie na kondensację pary wodnej z mieszkania, misterjm  pisze: zaczęło się po deszczu, punktowo od samej góry, potem  sukcesywnie schodzi coraz niżej, wyłącznie w jednym miejscu ściany, co  ciekawe po 15,03 już nic nie napisał, czyżby problem znikną bo od  tygodnia słoneczna bez deszczowa pogoda ?? jeśli to kondensacja wilgoci  to dlaczego tylko na jednej ścianie wyłącznie w jednym miejscu ??  powinno to chyba dotyczyć całego domku
> 
> tak u mnie styropian klejony na świeżą surową ścianę, murowaną 5 lat temu na wiosnę, a obklejaną styropianem na jesieni
> 
> PS widziałem na własne oczy kilkanaście różnych odrywanych elewacji  styropianowych wymienianych przy okazji termomodernizacji bloków, stary  styropian wisiał na ścianach ok 20 lat, nigdzie pod żadną z nich nie  było grzyba, zawilgocenia, czy jakiś innych oznak, teraz żałuję że nie  robiłem zdjęć, ale wtedy wydawało mi się że skoro nic tam nie ma to nie  ma po co fotografować


Tylko że tego typu przypadków jest sporo i nie są spowodowane zalaniem z dachu . 

http://elewacje-alles.pl/technologie/117
Na forum jest czasem  tak że wątek nagle interesuje wszystkich i  a potem nie ma komu odpisać "misterjm-owi" . pewnie poszukał gdzie indziej porady.
A jak kleiłeś :



Mi też zdarzyło się uczestniczyć przy takiej modernizacji ,ścian mokrych nie widziałem ,przy izolacji 5 cm była pleśń a na innej elewacji  po przełamaniu styropianu  wewnątrz miał przebarwienia co świadczyło o istniejącej kiedyś  wilgoci.

----------


## nilsan

> tam wyżej dałem linka do dwóch identycznych domków, z izolacją o podobnej wartości, tyle że jeden bez folii na twoją modłę, a drugi w wersji energooszczędnej, twórcy tego doświadczenia zaobserwowali znaczną różnicę w kosztach CO co nazwali wybitnie negatywnym efektem finansowym, i żeby być rzetelnym podali kilka różnych tabel i grafów żeby każdy mógł sobie zweryfikować te obliczenia, ty natomiast nie podajesz żadnych danych, powołujesz się na jakieś nikomu nie znane prawa fizyki budowli, i jeszcze od razu każdego kto śmie mieć inne zdanie wyzywasz od taliba 
> 
> ergo: w twoje opowieści bez pokrycia nikt nie uwierzy, nawet przedszkolak zorientuje się że bajasz w obłokach


Po pierwsze to żadne dwa domy nigdy nie będą identyczne nawet ja wyglądają tak samo. 
Po drugie porównanie dotyczy domu izolowanego watą szklaną i pianką poliuretanową układaną metodą natryskową od wewnątrz budynku, która tworzy szczelne plastikowe pudełko bez mostków termicznych. W takim domu bez WM nie da się mieszkać.
Po trzecie wiarygodność tych pomiarów pozostawia wiele do życzenia, głównie ze względu na metodologię ich przeprowadzenia i dosyć ograniczoną liczbę punktów pomiaru, na dodatek usytuowanych w dosyć dziwnych miejscach oraz wynik próby szczelności, który jednoznacznie wskazuje na zamiary twórców tego eksperymentu.
57m3/min to 1710m3/h więc ten dom porównawczy to raczej szałas albo domek na drzewie.
Po czwarte prawa fizyki budowli są znane wszystkim z wyjątkiem ciebie.
Po piąte bardzo często powołujesz się na własne doświadczenia nie podparte żadnymi obliczeniami, a nawet nie podejmujesz próby ich wyjaśnienia w oparciu o prawa fizyki i uważasz, że tak jest w porządku. Więc schowaj sobie w kieszeń takie argumenty, bo są równie wiarygodne jak bajki, które na FM wszystkim opowiadasz.

nilsan

----------


## owp

> Tylko że tego typu przypadków jest sporo i nie są spowodowane zalaniem z dachu .


Sugerujesz, że w tym przypadku przez kilka zimowych miesięcy dyfuzja pary była tak duża, że powstały zacieki??
To czemu nie jest to powszechny problem? Mnie się też wydaje, że to kwestia dachu - u moich rodziców też tak jest po deszczach...

----------


## animuss

> Sugerujesz, że w tym przypadku przez kilka zimowych miesięcy dyfuzja pary była tak duża, że powstały zacieki??
> To czemu nie jest to powszechny problem? Mnie się też wydaje, że to kwestia dachu - u moich rodziców też tak jest po deszczach...


Na elewacji z samym klejem jest to dobrze widoczne (ciemniejsze plamy) natomiast po nałożeniu warstw wykończeniowych trudniej zauważalne.
Widoczne jest po deszczach bo elewacja mokra staje się bardziej "przezroczysta" .

----------


## animuss

> dyfuzją party wodnej przez ściany też nie są spowodowane, zwykłe błędy wykonawcze
> jak ładnie to ujołeś, istniejącej kiedyś, a dlaczego tylko kiedyś ??  skoro przenikanie wilgoci występuje cały czas to styropian powinien być  mokry cały czas, a tuż po zdjęciu ze ściany chyba powinien wręcz ociekać  wilgocią, a ściana pod nim być cała czarna od grzyba ?? a może to  kiedyś to było 20 lat wcześniej jak styropian czekał sobie na placu w  hurtowni na klienta ?? potem po przyklejeniu na ścianę już był suchy ??
> PS kleiłem według zdjęcia nr2


Dlatego ciężko to ustalić bo  efekt podobny .
Ponieważ prace prowadzono jesienią .Nie miałem wilgotnościomierza żeby zbadać rozkład wilgoci w styropianie tylko na "oko" .Trudno określić  gdzie  został zmoczony ale jeżeli na placu lub w hurtowni to w trakcie montażu na ścianę ,przebarwienia mogły by znajdować się raz z zewnątrz a innym razem od środka a tu były od środka.Mogło to być też spowodowane zimowaniem gołego styropianu na ścianach  ,takie przypadki też mają miejsce w Polsce.

----------


## nilsan

> dyfuzją party wodnej przez ściany też nie są spowodowane, zwykłe błędy wykonawcze


No oczywiście że tak, przecież zjawisko dyfuzji pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne to bajka wymyślona przez *nilsana*.
Tylko dlaczego producenci styropianu tak nachalnie próbują zmarginalizować to nieistniejące przecież zjawisko?




> jak ładnie to ujołeś, istniejącej kiedyś, a dlaczego tylko kiedyś ??  skoro przenikanie wilgoci występuje cały czas to styropian powinien być  mokry cały czas, a tuż po zdjęciu ze ściany chyba powinien wręcz ociekać  wilgocią, a ściana pod nim być cała czarna od grzyba ?? a może to  kiedyś to było 20 lat wcześniej jak styropian czekał sobie na placu w  hurtowni na klienta ?? potem po przyklejeniu na ścianę już był suchy ??


I to jest właśnie charakterystyczne rozumowanie wynikające z braku znajomości podstaw fizyki budowli i własności materiałów budowlanych.
Pokazane na zdjęciach zacieki będą zawsze widoczne dopóki nie nałoży się na elewację tynku mineralnego hydrofobowego, który po prostu ten efekt maskuje.
Para wodna zawsze przenika poprzez połączenia płyt styropianowych, tyle że tynk hydrofobowy ją skutecznie odprowadza na zewnątrz bez pozostawiania śladów na elewacji. Innymi słowy jeżeli czegoś nie widać, to wcale nie znaczy że to nie istnieje. Poza tym jak sam to wielokrotnie podkreślałeś termoizolację wykonuje się na kilkadziesiąt lat i nikt jej nie rozbiera co roku, żeby się przekonać czy dzieje się pod nią coś złego czy nie. Dlatego łatwo jest w oparciu o ten fakt wypisywać pierdoły po to żeby sprzedać jak najwięcej styropianu. Kasa panowie kasa.




> na co czekasz, zrób lepsze dokładniejsze, i  zamieść je na forum, szczegółową krytykę tego porównania też możesz  zamieścić, zacznij być rzeczowy jeśli chcesz żeby ludzie traktowali  ciebie rzeczowo


Jeżeli to sfinansujesz to dlaczego nie. Tyle że i tak będzie to jak walenie głową w mur. Niektórych twardogłowych żadne argumenty nie przekonają.




> może zacznijmy od zastanowienia się jak szczelny jest twój domek skoro  świadomie i celowo nie dałeś nigdzie żadnej folii paroszczelnej, i  dlaczego ma to być rozwiązanie ekonomicznie zasadne ??


Jest on nie mniej szczelny od twojego, za to wielokrotnie zdrowszy i zapewniający właściwy komfort hydrotermiczny.
Kiedyś ludzie nie mieli problemów z zawilgoceniem budynków. O mostkach termicznych nikt nie słyszał. Domy zużywały więcej energii, ale za to były zdrowsze dla człowieka. Tacy jak ty doprowadzili kwestię oszczędności energii do absurdu, zapominając o tym że w tym absurdzie trzeba będzie jeszcze przez kilkadziesiąt lat żyć, razem ze wszystkimi z tego faktu wynikającymi konsekwencjami, głównie zdrowotnymi.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Weźcie dwa kawałki styropianu. Połączcie je (nie na ścianie) i dajcie siatkę i klej. Następnie po wyschnięciu chluśnijcie to wodą. Połączenie będzie widoczne. Zazwyczaj w miejscu łączenia styropianu jest minimalnie więcej kleju i to jest właśnie widoczne.

----------


## nilsan

> Weźcie dwa kawałki styropianu. Połączcie je (nie na ścianie) i dajcie siatkę i klej. Następnie po wyschnięciu chluśnijcie to wodą. Połączenie będzie widoczne. Zazwyczaj w miejscu łączenia styropianu jest minimalnie więcej kleju i to jest właśnie widoczne.


Moim zdaniem szerokość zacieków na połączeniach płyt świadczy o tym, że źródło wilgoci pochodzi z pod izolacji termicznej. Dyfuzja pary wodnej odbywa się we wszystkich kierunkach na zewnątrz budynku o kącie rozwarcia < 180*. Im bliżej krawędzi zewnętrznej miejsca styku płyt styropianowych tym mniejszy jest opór dyfuzyjny styropianu, ponieważ maleje jego grubość dla kątów z podanego przedziału. 
W eksperymencie opisywanym przez ciebie w miejscu połączenia pozostanie lub nie ślad w postaci kreski, a nie paska. Poza tym połączenia pomiędzy płytami styropianu są przeważnie dodatkowo uszczelniane pianką poliuretanową i frezowane tarką do równego lica elewacji, tak że trudno w tym wypadku mówić o jakimś nadmiarowym kleju na styku płyt, a jeśli już to dodatkowo spotęguje on dyfuzję pary wodnej.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

Dobrą analogią domu paroprzepuszczalnego w stosunku do domu paroizolacyjnego jest stosowany swego czasu na całym świecie w przemyśle odzieżowym ortalion i nonairon, z którego szybko całkowicie się wycofano. Ciekawe dlaczego? 
Ci co mieli przyjemność noszenia takiej odzieży wiedzą o czym mówię. Podobnie jest z folią paroizolacyjną w budynku i termoizolacją ze styropianu. 
Ściany oddychają, mało tego powinny oddychać dla naszego zdrowia i dobrego samopoczucia związanego z przebywaniem w naszym wymarzonym domku.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Dobrą analogią domu paroprzepuszczalnego w stosunku do domu paroizolacyjnego jest stosowany swego czasu na całym świecie w przemyśle odzieżowym ortalion i nonairon z którego całkowicie się wycofano. Ciekawe dlaczego? Ci co mieli przyjemność noszenia takiej odzieży wiedzą o czym mówię. Podobnie jest z folią paroizolacyjną w budynku i termoizolacją ze styropianu. Ściany oddychają, mało tego powinny oddychać dla naszego zdrowia i dobrego samopoczucia związanego z przebywaniem w naszym wymarzonym domku.
> 
> nilsan


A okręty podwodne w jaki sposób oddychają?

----------


## nilsan

> A okręty podwodne w jaki sposób oddychają?


Przez peryskop, chyba.  :Confused: 

No tym tekstem, to mnie już powaliłeś.  :yes: 

nilsan

----------


## compi

"Pokazane na zdjęciach zacieki będą zawsze widoczne dopóki nie nałoży się na elewację tynku mineralnego hydrofobowego, który po prostu ten efekt maskuje.
 Para wodna zawsze przenika poprzez połączenia płyt styropianowych, tyle że tynk hydrofobowy ją skutecznie odprowadza na zewnątrz bez pozostawiania śladów na elewacji. Innymi słowy jeżeli czegoś nie widać, to wcale nie znaczy że to nie istnieje."

Mam od jesieni niewykończoną elewację, zaciągnięty dwukrotnie klejem styro z siatką i raz przemalowane farbą podkładową. Mamy teraz piękne słońce, zaniepokojony powyższym twierdzeniem przeszedłem się naokoło domu obejrzeć zacieki. Nie znalazłem żadnego, gdzie ma szukać tej wilgoci? Robiłem ostatnio odwiert przez całą grubość ściany na kabelek pod łącznik dzwonkowy. Tam jest po prostu sucho! Mając wewnątrz płyty g-k musiałbym jakiekolwiek objawy zauważyć, choćby zwiększoną wilgotnością. Ona jest nadal bardzo podobna. Dzisiaj wynosi 41%.

----------


## Liwko

A ty mnie tym ortalionem...
Z ortalionem był problem bo nie było wentylacji. Dlatego teraz się stosuje Gore-Tex. Natomiast domy posiadają taką wentylację i żadne oddychanie ścian nie jest potrzebne. A jeżeli ktoś ma WM to problem jest całkowicie przez cały rok wyeliminowany.

----------


## compi

Czemu nilsan nie próbuje tego pojąć to ja nie wiem. Swoimi tekstami zaczyna przypominać słynnego pana Tomasza B. z różnych zakątków w necie.

----------


## nilsan

> A ty mnie tym ortalionem...
> Z ortalionem był problem bo nie było wentylacji. Dlatego teraz się stosuje Gore-Tex. Natomiast domy posiadają taką wentylację i żadne oddychanie ścian nie jest potrzebne. A jeżeli ktoś ma WM to problem jest całkowicie przez cały rok wyeliminowany.


Dlatego właśnie w każdym amerykańskim gównianym domku wentylacja mechaniczna to standard, bez którego od wilgoci rozpadły by się one szybciej niż od aktywności termitów. Na szczęście czas życia tamtejszych konstrukcji drzewnianych jest mocno ograniczony poprzez liczne w tamtym rejonie tornada i inne kataklizmy. Więc durni amerykanie mogą dalej walić pianę na te swoje szałasy i zachwycać się jej skutecznością termoizolacyjną lub owijać je folią paroizolacyjną.
Na szczęście w Polsce co poniektórzy mają jeszcze mózgi, którymi potrafią się posługiwać oraz odpowiednią wiedzę.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Mam od jesieni niewykończoną elewację, zaciągnięty dwukrotnie klejem styro z siatką i raz przemalowane farbą podkładową. Mamy teraz piękne słońce, zaniepokojony powyższym twierdzeniem przeszedłem się naokoło domu obejrzeć zacieki. Nie znalazłem żadnego, gdzie ma szukać tej wilgoci? Robiłem ostatnio odwiert przez całą grubość ściany na kabelek pod łącznik dzwonkowy. Tam jest po prostu sucho! Mając wewnątrz płyty g-k musiałbym jakiekolwiek objawy zauważyć, choćby zwiększoną wilgotnością. Ona jest nadal bardzo podobna. Dzisiaj wynosi 41%.


No właśnie.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Tak, trzeba mieć mózg i wykonać sprawną wentylację. Wtedy "oddychanie" ścian (kto to wymyślił?) nie jest do niczego potrzebne.

----------


## compi

> No właśnie.
> 
> nilsan


Co właśnie. Podkład gruntujący, przez który dalej widać klej to nie tynk którym wspominałeś wcześniej. Elewacja jest dalej szara i gdyby tam było cokolwiek widać to zauważyłbym to. Nie trzyma się kupy ta twoja teoria. Nie odpowiedziałeś gdzie skumulowała się ta wilgoć?

----------


## nilsan

> Tak, trzeba mieć mózg i wykonać sprawną wentylację. Wtedy "oddychanie" ścian (kto to wymyślił?) nie jest do niczego potrzebne.


Jak się wydało bez sensu kasę na szkodliwą źle oraz przesadnie wykonaną termoizolację, to trzeba było wydać następną na WM+R, żeby w tym termosie dało się mieszkać oraz kolejną na PC+GWC, żeby to cudo technologiczne jakoś sensownie ogrzać za rozsądne pieniądze.
Jeżeli dyfuzja pary wodnej by nie występowała, to dlaczego tak uparcie twierdzicie że pod wełną mineralną konieczna jest folia paroizolacyjna? Sama nazwa owej folii nic wam nie sugeruje, tak trudno to zrozumieć?

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> co właśnie. Podkład gruntujący, przez który dalej widać klej to nie tynk którym wspominałeś wcześniej. Elewacja jest dalej szara i gdyby tam było cokolwiek widać to zauważyłbym to. Nie trzyma się kupy ta twoja teoria. Nie odpowiedziałeś gdzie skumulowała się ta wilgoć?


Podkład gruntujący dałeś dlatego, żeby zabezpieczyć izolację termiczną przed wpływem warunków atmosferycznych (wody i wilgoci z powietrza zewnętrznego). Podkład gruntujący zmienił właściwości kleju pod względem jego nasiąkliwości i odporności na wilgoć, pozostawiając jednocześnie jego zdolność do paroprzepuszczalności. Poczytaj jakie właściwości ma zastosowany przez ciebie podkład.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Jak się wydało bez sensu kasę na szkodliwą źle oraz przesadnie wykonaną termoizolację, to trzeba było wydać następną na WM+R, żeby w tym termosie dało się mieszkać oraz kolejną na PC+GWC, żeby to cudo technologiczne jakoś sensownie ogrzać za rozsądne pieniądze.
> nilsan


Ty chyba jesteś chory człowieku. I ta choroba pewnie się wzięła z twojego dziurawego domu.
Tyle ludzi ci tłumaczy, że jesteś koniem. Kup sobie siodło.

----------


## compi

> Podkład gruntujący dałeś dlatego, żeby zabezpieczyć izolację termiczną przed wpływem warunków atmosferycznych (wody i wilgoci z powietrza zewnętrznego). Podkład gruntujący zmienił właściwości kleju pod względem jego nasiąkliwości i odporności na wilgoć, pozostawiając jednocześnie jego zdolność do paroprzepuszczalności. Poczytaj jakie właściwości ma zastosowany przez ciebie podkład.
> 
> nilsan


Chłopie, weź się pozbieraj. Podkład zabezpiecza z zewnątrz sam klej a nie styro! Gdyby spod tego styro wyłaziła wilgoć to klej zmieniłby barwę na łączeniach bez względu na to czy położyłem grunt czy też nie położyłem i byłoby to widoczne! Gdzie ta wilgoć??? Nie odpowiedziałeś na podstawowe pytanie.

----------


## Liwko

> Chłopie, weź się pozbieraj. Podkład zabezpiecza z zewnątrz sam klej a nie styro! Gdyby spod tego styro wyłaziła wilgoć to klej zmieniłby barwę na łączeniach bez względu na to czy położyłem grunt czy też nie położyłem i byłoby to widoczne! Gdzie ta wilgoć??? Nie odpowiedziałeś na podstawowe pytanie.


To ja ci odpowiem. W domu z prawidłowo wykonaną wentylacją, nadmiar wilgoci wydalany jest właśnie przez nią a nie przez ściany :wink:

----------


## nilsan

> skoro ściany nie oddychają, a dyfuzja pary wodnej jest mikroskopijna  więc marginalizuje się wszystko co z tym związane, bo żadnego skutku to  nie powoduje


Czy to jest zjawisko marginalne to już dyskutowaliśmy na przykładzie badań przeprowadzonych na zlecenie producentów styropianu i wyszło, że jednak nie, bo ponad 15% pary wodnej usuwanej z budynku odbywa się poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne.




> a jaki masz dowód że te zacieki to przenikanie pary wodnej z wnętrza domku, a nie poranna rosa, albo zacieki po deszczu ??


Ponieważ, to wynika z fizyki budowli oraz badań na które sam się powoływałeś.




> mnie przekona logiczna i bezbłędna wypowiedź, zawierająca liczby wymierne do których się można odnieść, natomiast bajki i mity które w tym wątku uprawiasz to nawet zenka z elektrowni nie ruszą


Chłopie ty nawet prostych obliczeń nie jesteś w stanie zrozumieć, a chcesz porywać się na analizę złożonych obliczeń wynikających z szeregu procesów zachodzących w trakcie dyfuzji pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne. Ty właśnie jesteś taki Zenek z elektrowni, tylko ten co łopatą tam pracuje.

nilsan

----------


## animuss

> czyli dochodzimy do konsensusu, bo jeszcze 3 dni temu twierdziłeś że zawsze i wszędzie styropian będzie mokry od dyfuzji pary wodnej poprzez ścianę, przez co będzie gorzej izolował, a teraz już twierdzisz że badając styropian, miał tylko oznaki że kiedyś był mokry w jakiś nieustalonych okolicznościach
> 
> PS a tak właściwie to jaką metodą chciałeś badać rozkład wilgotności w styropianie ??


 No właśnie nie dochodzimy drepczemy w miejscu ,bo punkt rosy jest nieunikniony tylko w nowych materiałach nasycenie trwa b.długo ale w starych chałupach czuć to na odległość metra.

----------


## animuss

> Weźcie dwa kawałki styropianu. Połączcie je (nie na ścianie) i dajcie siatkę i klej. Następnie po wyschnięciu chluśnijcie to wodą. Połączenie będzie widoczne. Zazwyczaj w miejscu łączenia styropianu jest minimalnie więcej kleju i to jest właśnie widoczne.


Czynnikiem zawsze jest woda, dlatego jest ciężko wyłapać czy to z deszczu czy z kondensacji.

----------


## nilsan

*Podkład gruntujący*

*Przeznzaczenie*

*Poprawia warunki wiązania zapraw* - przyczynia się do osiągnięcia przez nie zakładanych parametrów technicznych.
*Wzmacnia powierzchniowo gruntowane podłoża mineralne* - wnika w powierzchnię, wzmacnia ją i poprawia jej nośność.
*Zapobiega „odciąganiu” nadmiernej ilości wody z nakładanej na podłoże warstwy* – *ogranicza chłonność podłoża*.
*Ujednolica chłonność całej gruntowanej powierzchni* – nakładana warstwa ma zbliżone warunki wiązania bez względu na lokalne zmiany parametrów podłoża.
*Tworzy tymczasową warstwę ochronną na wylewkach* - poprawia odporność wylewki na pylenie, ułatwia jej czyszczenie (nie może być brana pod uwagę jako ostateczna warstwa wykończeniowa).
*Zwiększa wydajność farb, gładzi i klejów* – uszczelniając strukturę gruntowanego podłoża, zwiększa wydajność materiałów użytych do wykonania kolejnej warstwy.

*Rodzaj gruntowanych podłoży* - *nasiąkliwe, nadmiernie chłonne* i osłabione: beton, płyty g-k, tynki gipsowe, cementowe, nieotynkowane ściany z wszelkiego rodzaju cegieł, bloczków, pustaków, wylewki betonowe i anhydrytowe; podłoża drewnopochodne.

*Właściwości*

*Posiada bardzo krótki czas schnięcia* – warstwy wykończeniowe można nakładać już po 2 godzinach.
*Jest bezrozpuszczalnikowy* – produkowany jest na bazie wodnej dyspersji żywicy akrylowej.
*Nie zmydla się w trakcie stosowania.*
*Po wyschnięciu jest bezbarwny.*
*Przepuszcza parę wodną.*
*Jest niepalny* - można go używać w pomieszczeniach bez okien. 

nilsan

----------


## animuss

> PS a tak właściwie to jaką metodą chciałeś badać rozkład wilgotności w styropianie ??


Metoda jest prosta nawet w warunkach budowy  ,wycinasz kawałek styropianu czy innej izolacji na całej grubości wkładasz -owijasz  szczelnie w worek foliowy ,kładziesz na słońcu obserwujesz czy lub od którego końca zaczyna się intensywniejsze wykraplanie pary wodnej wewnątrz pojemnika .

----------


## nilsan

> No właśnie nie dochodzimy drepczemy w miejscu ,bo punkt rosy jest nieunikniony tylko w nowych materiałach nasycenie trwa b.długo ale w starych chałupach czuć to na odległość metra.


W starych chałupach punkt rosy wypadał poza przegrodą zewnętrzną.

nilsan

----------


## animuss

> A okręty podwodne w jaki sposób oddychają?


Tak jak ryby.

----------


## nilsan

> Chłopie, weź się pozbieraj. Podkład zabezpiecza z zewnątrz sam klej a nie styro! Gdyby spod tego styro wyłaziła wilgoć to klej zmieniłby barwę na łączeniach bez względu na to czy położyłem grunt czy też nie położyłem i byłoby to widoczne! Gdzie ta wilgoć??? Nie odpowiedziałeś na podstawowe pytanie.


A niby o czym ja pisałem?

nilsan

----------


## compi

Nie wiem o czym piszesz. Twierdzisz najpierw że skończona elewacja nie pozwoli na zaobserwowanie wilgoci pod styro. Potem gdy ci piszę że nie mam jej skończonej i widać klej spod gruntu twierdzisz, że on również nie pozwoli na obserwację emigracji wody. Ja twierdzę, że byłoby to widoczne choćby dla tego, że nie mam jeszcze rur spustowych zainstalowanych i podczas deszczu woda potrafi opryskać część ściany przy narożach i klej jest wilgotny przez jakiś czas, więc ten grunt to nie jest całkowicie szczelna powłoka. To następny dowód na to że bredzisz. Poza tym grunt powierzchniowo zabezpiecza klej, a nie w całym jego przekroju z prostej przyczyny. Nie jest wstanie wniknąć w całą jego strukturę, tak jak zwykła farba nie wniknie całkowicie w gipsową szpachlę. Powtórzę, gdyby od spodu kleju pojawiła się wilgoć, byłoby to widoczne w postaci ciemnych kresek na łączeniach styro.

----------


## animuss

> W starych chałupach punkt rosy wypadał poza przegrodą zewnętrzną.
> 
> nilsan


Punkt rosy w starych chałupach  był bardziej  zależny od temperatury zewnętrznej niż w dzisiejszych przegrodach   a ta w ciągu jednego dnia potrafi zmieniać swoją wartość , nie tylko na zewnątrz budynku wewnątrz b.często dochodziło do dużych wahań temperatury  w pomieszczeniach .

----------


## Liwko

> Punkt rosy w starych chałupach  był bardziej  zależny od temperatury zewnętrznej niż w dzisiejszych przegrodach   a ta w ciągu jednego dnia potrafi zmieniać swoją wartość , nie tylko na zewnątrz budynku wewnątrz b.często dochodziło do dużych wahań temperatury  w pomieszczeniach .


 :yes:

----------


## nilsan

> Nie wiem o czym piszesz. Twierdzisz najpierw że skończona elewacja nie pozwoli na zaobserwowanie wilgoci pod styro. Potem gdy ci piszę że nie mam jej skończonej i widać klej spod gruntu twierdzisz, że on również nie pozwoli na obserwację emigracji wody. Ja twierdzę, że byłoby to widoczne choćby dla tego, że nie mam jeszcze rur spustowych zainstalowanych i podczas deszczu woda potrafi opryskać część ściany przy narożach i klej jest wilgotny przez jakiś czas, więc ten grunt to nie jest całkowicie szczelna powłoka. To następny dowód na to że bredzisz. Poza tym grunt powierzchniowo zabezpiecza klej, a nie w całym jego przekroju z prostej przyczyny. Nie jest wstanie wniknąć w całą jego strukturę, tak jak zwykła farba nie wniknie całkowicie w gipsową szpachlę. Powtórzę, gdyby od spodu kleju pojawiła się wilgoć, byłoby to widoczne w postaci ciemnych kresek na łączeniach styro.


Jakiej grubości masz warstwę kleju z siatką?
Podkład gruntujący nasącza ją całą.
Preparaty gruntujące posiadają zdolność do penetracji na głębokość do 3-5mm w zależności od porowatości podłoża, inaczej ich stosowanie nie maiłoby sensu.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Punkt rosy w starych chałupach  był bardziej  zależny od temperatury zewnętrznej niż w dzisiejszych przegrodach   a ta w ciągu jednego dnia potrafi zmieniać swoją wartość , nie tylko na zewnątrz budynku wewnątrz b.często dochodziło do dużych wahań temperatury  w pomieszczeniach .


Nie do końca rozumiem, co ma wspólnego wahanie temperatury wewnętrznej z punktem rosy. Prędzej z przewodnością termiczną przegród zewnętrznych.
W budynkach z przegrodami o dużych współczynnikach przewodności cieplnej wahania temperatury wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej co najwyżej przybliżały lub oddalały punkt rosy od lica przegrody na zewnątrz budynku.

nilsan

----------


## compi

> Jakiej grubości masz warstwę kleju z siatką?
> Podkład gruntujący nasącza ją całą.
> Preparaty gruntujące posiadają zdolność do penetracji na głębokość do 3-5mm w zależności od porowatości podłoża, inaczej ich stosowanie nie maiłoby sensu.
> 
> nilsan


Znowu głupoty piszesz. Mam dwukrotnie własnoręcznie naciągany klej i własnoręcznie nakładany wałkiem grunt Ceresita. Są miejsca gdzie było go bardzo mało bo mi się po prostu kończył. Do ostatniej częśći przy garażu dolewałem już wody, aby wystarczyło. Nie przykładałem do tej części prac zbyt wilekij uwagi bo i tak pod tynk będę znowu kładł podkład. Powtórzę się, nie masz racji z tą wymyśloną niebezpieczną ilością wody po styro. U mnie jej nie ma, a ściany ma suche. Na moim przykładzie nie uda ci się swoich teorii udowodnić.

----------


## nilsan

> Znowu głupoty piszesz. Mam dwukrotnie własnoręcznie naciągany klej i własnoręcznie nakładany wałkiem grunt Ceresita. Są miejsca gdzie było go bardzo mało bo mi się po prostu kończył. Do ostatniej częśći przy garażu dolewałem już wody, aby wystarczyło. Nie przykładałem do tej części prac zbyt wilekij uwagi bo i tak pod tynk będę znowu kładł podkład. Powtórzę się, nie masz racji z tą wymyśloną niebezpieczną ilością wody po styro. U mnie jej nie ma, a ściany ma suche. Na moim przykładzie nie uda ci się swoich teorii udowodnić.


Normalnie ręce same opadają.
Na was nie ma żadnego merytorycznego argumentu, a mnie się już znudziła walka z wiatrakami.
W końcu każdy mieszka w tym czym chce.
Piszcie dalej swoje peany na cześć głupot jakich narobiliście w swoich chałupach, bo tylko w ten sposób jesteście w stanie uzasadnić bezsensownie wydaną kasę.  :bye: 

nilsan

----------


## owp

Niedziela, a tu tyle agresji  :smile:  Chyba nie dojdziemy z tą wilgocią do porozumienia, widzę, że to kwestia bardziej wiary, bo żadnych konkretów nie ma...
Folię przed wełną się daje, bo wilgoć jest i dyfuzja następuje, ale nie w takiej skali, jak piszesz. Jak przed wełną jest tylko cienki k/g, to warto zabezpieczyć. Zresztą do góry idzie proporcjonalnie więcej.
Czemu w szczelnym 'termosie' nie zadziała WG, np. taka jak wg Twojego pomysłu?

----------


## compi

> Normalnie ręce same opadają.
> Na was nie ma żadnego merytorycznego argumentu, a mnie się już znudziła walka z wiatrakami.
> W końcu każdy mieszka w tym czym chce.
> Piszcie dalej swoje peany na cześć głupot jakich narobiliście w swoich chałupach, bo tylko w ten sposób jesteście w stanie uzasadnić bezsensownie wydaną kasę. 
> 
> nilsan


To gdzie ta bezsensownie wydana kasa? Styropian 15cm - be, WM- be, GWC- be, podłogówka- be?, folia paroizolacyjna - be?, okna 3-szybowe - be, co ty masz? Wigwam?

----------


## Liwko

> co ty masz? Wigwam?


Gorzej, mieszka u mamusi :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Załóżmy że budujemy dom ze szkła (są nawet z butelek). Robimy go zupełnie szczelnie. W pewnym momencie zaczyna nam brakować powietrza a po szkle płynie woda. Nie myślimy by budować z materiałów które tą wodę odparują, tylko myślimy o wentylacji!!! Gdy ta jest wykonana poprawnie mamy i świeże powietrze i brak nadmiernej wilgoci.
Powtórzę oczywistą oczywistość dla większości. Dom nie potrzebuje bajkowego oddychania ścian przy sprawnie działającej wentylacji. Przy WM wręcz jest wskazane by dom był szczelny.

----------


## Teves

> udowodnij po prostu że w starych przedwojennych  kamienicach budowanych na twoją modłę gdzie nie było nawet śladu  izolacji ludzie umierali na gruźlicę od stałego przebywania w ciemnych wilgotnych i  zagrzybionych pomieszczeniach rzadziej niż 100 lat później w domach energooszczędnych


Obyś tego w złą godzinę nie wypowiedział  :sad:  gruźlica jest coraz bardziej złośliwa i za klika lat dotychczasowe metody nie będą skutkowały.

----------


## animuss

> Nie do końca rozumiem, co ma wspólnego wahanie temperatury wewnętrznej z punktem rosy. Prędzej z przewodnością termiczną przegród zewnętrznych.
> W budynkach z przegrodami o dużych współczynnikach przewodności cieplnej wahania temperatury wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej co najwyżej przybliżały lub oddalały punkt rosy od lica przegrody na zewnątrz budynku.
> nilsan


Rozkład ciśnień stanu nasycenia powietrza parą wodną jest bezpośrednio zależny od rozkładu temperatury,w dodatku 
w trakcie kondensacji pary wodnej zostaje wyzwolona  energia ,która powoduje ocieplenie powietrza lub powierzchni na której następuje kondensacja.
W budynkach z przegrodami o dużych współczynnikach przewodności cieplnej wahania temperatury wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej powodowały  punkt rosy na  licu ścian zewnętrznych jak również ścian wewnętrznych takiej przegrody,a zastosowanie np popularnego do dziś tynku cementowego na zewnątrz przegrody kondensację w środku w ścianie .Tworzenie się stref kondensacji objawiało się łuszczeniem tynków i odpadaniem ich całymi płatami może widziałeś gdzieś.

----------


## animuss

> ja bym wolał metodę zważyć przed zważyć po i porównać, znacznie dokładniejsza od obserwowania na oko, bo w twojej metodzie jest bardzo dużo niedomówień, w sumie co się dziwić że chwile potem wyciągacie takie przedziwne wnioski


 Żeby coś porównywać trzeba znać mieć wzorzec- ciężar,a jaka jest prawidłowa wilgotność styropianu w naturze jak nawet wilgotność powietrza nie jest stała.Wysuszyć można tylko co to da .

----------


## compi

Tu nie potrzebne są żadne eksperymenty. Nieraz przerabiano okna w budynkach ocieplanych dużo wcześniej i nikt degradacji styropianu podczas jego demontażu nie zauważył, a podejrzewam że byłoby na co patrzeć. To bzdury wyssane z palca, a argumenty kończą się na tym, że producenci to przemilczają. Zapewne taki Rockwool, Paroc, Ursa i inni nieomieszkaliby wykorzystać taki fakt w reklamach swojej wełny. Teorie spiskowe niepoparte żadnymi dowodami. Już prędzej wysoka temperatura mogłaby zagrozić elewacji niż woda zamarzająca wewnątrz struktury styropianu.

----------


## owp

Czy Wy nigdy nie śpicie?  :smile: 
Mpoplaw - wytnij kawał swojego styropianu i zobaczymy czy jest suchy  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> i tutaj rodzi się podstawowe pytanie, skoro nie wiadomo jaka jest  naturalna wilgotność styropianu to na jakiej podstawie zakładać że te  parę mg w środku to od dyfuzji pary wodnej już po przyklejeniu na ścinę  ?? i idąc dalej skąd wniosek o kumulowaniu się zawilgocenia skoro nie  wiadomo ile było na starcie ??
> 
>  prawidłowy eksperyment to: zaważyć, przykleić na ścianę, potrzymać tam  kilka sezonów grzewczych, zdjąć, oczyścić z kleju tynku itp i zważyć, i  dopiero wtedy można sobie ferować wyroki, a nie dyrdymały pisać że sople  lodu rozsadzą styropian od wewnątrz


 Nie to też nie tak bo :
-nowa izolacja cieplna może mieć wilgoć technologiczną
-może mieć wilgoć od składowania 
-może być za bardzo przesuszona leżąc w specyficznych warunkach 
Nie jesteś w stanie określić czy przed wbudowaniem ten styropian jest odpowiedniej wilgotności itd...
Myślę ze moje badanie jest praktyczniejsze ,bo określi czy w próbce wilgoć jest rozłożona równo na całej grubości .
To ty piszesz dyrdymały że :



> i dopiero wtedy można sobie ferować wyroki, a nie dyrdymały pisać że sople  lodu rozsadzą styropian od wewnątrz


 Styropian jest materiałem elastycznym podatnym na odkształcenia składa się z ogromnej ilości komórek polistyrenowych wypełnionych powietrzem ,moze zmagazynować sporą ilość wilgoci bez konsekwencji na uszkodzenie.Musiałbyś moczyć go w wodzie żeby uległ uszkodzeniu przez kryształki lodu.

----------


## animuss

> po co mam określać czy styropian jest odpowiedniej wilgotności ?? zdaje sie że pytanie było czy dyfuzja pary wodnej z wnętrza domku zawilgoci styropian, twój eksperyment stwierdzi jedynie że styropian zawiera kilka mg wody na m3, ale nie określi skąd ta woda
> 
> na marginesie o soplach lodu na styropianie to pisał nilsen, ja go tylko parafrazowałem
> 
> także wracając do dyrdymałów
> 
> skąd takie przypuszczenie, są na to jakieś twarde dowody ??


 Co to za pytanie to tak jakbyś spytał się czy w tym roku spadnie deszcz .

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...brak-szczeliny

----------


## animuss

> i jeszcze najistotniejsze
> 
> w tłumaczeniu na język polski, 600 razy szybciej będzie odparowywać niż kondensować, czyli problem tak marginalny że lepiej pominąć bo szkoda zachodu


Niestety nie nikt ci nie zagwarantuje że tak będzie  bo nie ma sztywnego szablonu ,strefa klimatyczna to pojęcie bardziej złożone to tylko wycinek pewnej całości wszystko zależy od rzeczywistych warunków pogodowych ,a zastosowanie jakiegoś gruntu farby baranka itd...   zaburza obraz modelowy ,nie mówiąc już o wentylacji .

----------


## animuss

> dokładnie, trafiłeś w samo sedno, jak wentylacja spaprana to nic nie pomorze, jak wentylacja wydajna to nie ma kompletnie znaczenia co na ścianie i w jakiej ilości
> 
> W sumie dobrze że po tygodniu dyskusji dotarło to co pisali na samym początku


 Ale ile trzeba było czasu żebyś się przekonał (aż "nilsan" nie wytrzymał nerwowo), że styropian jest materiałem o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności stąd na jego wewnętrznej powierzchni musi się zatrzymywać para wodna i punkt rosy jest ulokowany właśnie w warstwie styropianu,a czy wsiąknie w ścianę czy zgromadzi się w styropianie to już  zależy od wielu innych czynników .

----------


## compi

I dla tego nasz mistrz zalecał klejenie cienkiego styro na placki? Przyznam, że nieźle sobie to wykombinował.

----------


## Aedifico

> Ale ile trzeba było czasu żebyś się przekonał (aż "nilsan" nie wytrzymał nerwowo), że styropian jest materiałem o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności stąd na jego wewnętrznej powierzchni musi się zatrzymywać para wodna i punkt rosy jest ulokowany właśnie w warstwie styropianu,a czy wsiąknie w ścianę czy zgromadzi się w styropianie to już  zależy od wielu innych czynników .


W praktyce z wodą w styropianie spotkałem się tylkow stropodachu, nidgy w ścianie (nadziemnej).

----------


## pzw

Bo też i w ścianach nie ma tej wody(wilgoci) skąd wziąć. To że jakieś tam śladowe ilości wilgoci w porównaniu z otoczeniem zewnętrznym czy wewnętrznym w ścianach są, jest faktem i nikt temu nie zaprzecza. Ale jak ktoś buduje z głową i potem eksploatuje z głową, to ta wilgoć NIGDY się nie skondensuje, bo pozostanie w stanie GAZOWYM  Panowie dyskutanci. I bardzo dobrze że styropian na swojej wewnętrznej stronie zatrzyma wnikanie pary wodnej. Bo dzięki temu ściana na styku z nim będzie miała na tyle wysoką temperaturę, że bez względu na mrozy występujące statystycznie w Polsce, wilgoć tam pozostanie w stanie gazowym, a zatem nieszkodliwym dla przegrody. 
Poza tym siarczysta zima, czyli okres, kiedy wykresy wilgotnościowe są najmilsze oczom zwolenników lania się wody w przegrodach, to okres, kiedy wilgoci w powietrzu jest wielokrotnie mniej niż w ciepłych okresach roku, co skutkuje nieprzyjemną suchością w domach i wręcz koniecznością nawilżania powietrza.
Ta suchość dotyczy również ścian naszych domów.
A pro po wykresów. Proszę sobie zamiast betonu komórkowego zadać do tej ścianki np. cegłę pełną, silikatową czy Maxa. Można też zamiast warunków wilgotnych zastosować średnio wilgotne............nie żyjemy wszak w dżungli na Borneo. Może się okazać, że nie ma wcale warstwy kondensacji ?
Dobranoc.

----------


## F***T

Witam Drogich Forumowiczów,
Temat związany z wyborem właściwego materiału izolacyjnego jest dość popularny w ostatnich czasach. A wojna  pomiędzy producentami tych materiałów   nie wydaje się zakończona i wciąż pojawiają się nowe za i przeciw dot. tych materiałów. Parę słów poniżej na temat wad i zalet styropianu i wełny.
Styropian, czyli polistyren spieniony, składa się z kuleczek polistyrenowych, z których każda zawiera tysiące komórek z zamkniętym w nich powietrzem. Do najważniejszych zalet  styropianu należą: wysoka izolacyjność termiczna, niska nasiąkliwość, duża wytrzymałość mechaniczna, mały ciężar, odporność na bakterie, pleśnie i grzyby, relatywnie niska cena oraz niższe koszty robocizny wynikające z łatwości montażu oraz obróbki.  Do  wad  tego materiału należą:  niska odporność na ogień i wysokie temperatury, brak odporności na działanie rozpuszczalników organicznych, niska paroprzepuszczalność  oraz ograniczone zastosowanie.
Wełna mineralna  natomiast jest naturalnym produktem powstałym wskutek stopienia skał mineralnych (bazalt, gabro) w temperaturze powyżej 1000ºC.  Do głównych jej zalet możemy zaliczyć całkowitą ognioodporność, niepalność, wysoką izolacyjność termiczną jak również akustyczną, stabilność, wytrzymałość, sprężystość , wysoką paroprzepusczalność  oraz wodoodporność.
Do wad tego produktu należy zaliczyć relatywnie wyższą cenę przy jej zakupie oraz nieco wyższe koszty związane z samym wykonawstwem .  

Reasumując każdy z nich wydaje się atrakcyjnym materiałem ale widać tutaj, że wełna mineralna posiada niekwestionowaną przewagę w postaci całkowitej ognioodporności i trwałości. 
Dlatego też podczas realizowania swojego wymarzonego domu należy się dokładnie zastanowić czy różnica w cenie pomiędzy styropianem a wełną stanowiąca jedynie ułamek procenta w stosunku do kosztów całej inwestycji powinna decydować o naszym komforcie życia w przyszłości.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych FAST.

----------


## 1950

tak i jak się zastosuje wełnę, to wreszcie ściana będzie mogła oddychać :mad:

----------


## Tomek W

To ja dodam kilka słów również  :smile: 
Co do folii paroizolacyjnej - w przypadku stosowania skalnej wełny stosuje się ją tylko w pomieszczeniach mokrych, w pomieszczeniach suchych jest ona niepotrzebna.

Generalnie, aby nie dochodziło do kondensacji pary wodnej zasada jest taka, że warstwy występujące w przegrodzie, powinny być układane tak aby im bliżej powierzchni zewnętrznej przegrody, miały mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny. Czyli, patrząc od powierzchni wewnętrznej ściany zaczynamy od warstw od większym oporze dyfuzyjnym i idąc w kierunku warstw zewnętrznych, dobieramy materiały o coraz mniejszym oporze dyfuzyjnym. 
Co do tzw. oddychania ścian – można dyskutować, ale dyfuzja pary wodnej przez przegrody prawie zawsze będzie występowała bo prawie zawsze po obu stronach przegrody wystąpi różnica ciśnień cząstkowych pary wodnej. Bardzo rzadko w ciągu roku zdarzy się sytuacja, że te ciśnienia po obu stronach będą takie same, a przez sezon grzewczy będziemy mieli do czynienia z dyfuzją w kierunku na zewnątrz budynku. Nie analizujemy paroprzepuszczalności całkowitej przegrody – to niczemu nie służy.

Co do kwestii ogniowych – przyłóż proszę ten styropian do ognia...
Palny materiał może znacząco przyczynić się do rozprzestrzeniania się ognia - patrz pożar elewacji bloku na Jaktorowskiej http://kontakt24.tvn.pl/temat,pozar-...categoryId=496 

Natomiast co do pojęcia samogasnącego materiału – jest to pojęcie, które zostało nam po "wcześniejszych latach" – dziś materiały klasyfikuje się wg reakcji na ogień od A1 (niepalne)  do F (niesklasyfikowane). Wełna skalna posiada klasę A1 natomiast większość pianek klasę D. Polecam w tym celu załącznik nr 3 WT, w którym przypisane są starym pojęciom (np. samogasnące) klasy reakcji na ogień i ich zachowanie. Tutaj kilka dodatkowych wyjaśnień dot. euroklas http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...iowe/euroklasy

----------


## Tomek W

> co do folii na waszej oficjalnej stronie piszą co innego, do domków energooszczędnych obligatoryjnie zawsze i wszędzie w każdym pomieszczeniu
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5287246
> 
> poniżej filmik z pożaru w domku całkowicie paro-przepuszczalnym , gdzie dostęp tlenu jest swobodny i nieograniczony
> 
> 
> przez pierwszą minutę ogień wypala cały tlen z pomieszczenia, i przeszedł by w żarzenie gdyby domek był paroszczelny, a ponieważ nie był, to po 3 min nie było już co zbierać, nic to, przecież właściciel zawsze może sobie zdjąć niepalną wełnę, wytrzepać ją z sadzy, osuszyć z wody gaśniczej i sprzedać na allegro
> 
> co do rozprzestrzeniania się ognia na  Jaktorowskiej, pożar rozpoczął się od zwarcia w puszcze elektrycznej lub gazowej, a elewacja styropianowa jakoś nie specjalnie chciała przenosić płomień, strażacy dojechali zgasili a mieszkańcy wrócili do siebie na resztę nocy, Nikomu się nic nie stało.


Co do folii - tutaj odpowiedź na Twój podobny post http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...76#post5295776

Co do testu, który pokazujesz, jest on bardzo zbliżony do tzw. Room Corner Test pełnej skali (ISO 9705/EN 14390). Jednakże mam wątpliwości, aby udało Ci się uzyskać taka szczelność, by ogień zagasić brakiem powietrza. Nie bez znaczenia pozostaje fakt naszego działania w sytuacji pożaru (otwieramy okna, zostawiamy drzwi otwarte by uniknąć zaczadzenia), więc nie sądzę aby to było rozwiązanie gwarantujące bezpieczeństwo.

Natomiast w pożarze na Jaktorowskiej to własnie fasda się paliła i to aż do trzeciego piętra, a dzieki akcji gaśniczej zatrzymano rozprzestrzenianie się ognia. Innym przykładem może być chociażby pożar w bloku w Miskolcu http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...pozarowe/pozar

----------


## Liwko

> Ściany zewnętrzne budynku zostały docieplone w 2007 roku. Późniejsze badania wykazały, że zastosowano system ocieplenia ETICS* z 70 mm izolacji wykonanej ze styropianu pokrytego cienką warstwą tynku. Dopuszczono się jednak kilku błędów podczas montażu, przeprowadzonego niezgodnie z wytycznymi producenta. Gdyby materiały zostały zainstalowane poprawnie i gdyby zastosowano grubszą warstwę tynku, ogień prawdopodobnie nie rozprzestrzeniłby się tak szybko na zewnętrznych ścianach budynku.


Wszystko w temacie.

----------


## surgi22

> Witam Drogich Forumowiczów,
> Temat związany z wyborem właściwego materiału izolacyjnego jest dość popularny w ostatnich czasach. A wojna  pomiędzy producentami tych materiałów   nie wydaje się zakończona i wciąż pojawiają się nowe za i przeciw dot. tych materiałów. Parę słów poniżej na temat wad i zalet styropianu i wełny.
> Styropian, czyli polistyren spieniony, składa się z kuleczek polistyrenowych, z których każda zawiera tysiące komórek z zamkniętym w nich powietrzem. Do najważniejszych zalet  styropianu należą: wysoka izolacyjność termiczna, niska nasiąkliwość, duża wytrzymałość mechaniczna, mały ciężar, odporność na bakterie, pleśnie i grzyby, relatywnie niska cena oraz niższe koszty robocizny wynikające z łatwości montażu oraz obróbki.  Do  wad  tego materiału należą:  niska odporność na ogień i wysokie temperatury, brak odporności na działanie rozpuszczalników organicznych, niska paroprzepuszczalność  oraz ograniczone zastosowanie.
> Wełna mineralna  natomiast jest naturalnym produktem powstałym wskutek stopienia skał mineralnych (bazalt, gabro) w temperaturze powyżej 1000ºC.  Do głównych jej zalet możemy zaliczyć całkowitą ognioodporność, niepalność, wysoką izolacyjność termiczną jak również akustyczną, stabilność, wytrzymałość, sprężystość , wysoką paroprzepusczalność  oraz wodoodporność.
> Do wad tego produktu należy zaliczyć relatywnie wyższą cenę przy jej zakupie oraz nieco wyższe koszty związane z samym wykonawstwem .  
> 
> Reasumując każdy z nich wydaje się atrakcyjnym materiałem ale widać tutaj, że wełna mineralna posiada niekwestionowaną przewagę w postaci całkowitej ognioodporności i trwałości. 
> Dlatego też podczas realizowania swojego wymarzonego domu należy się dokładnie zastanowić czy różnica w cenie pomiędzy styropianem a wełną stanowiąca jedynie ułamek procenta w stosunku do kosztów całej inwestycji powinna decydować o naszym komforcie życia w przyszłości.
> 
> ...


Czy mógłbyś rozwiąć temat wodoodpornosci i naturalności wełny ? Chetnie sie czegoś ciekawego dowiem .

----------


## Tomek W

surgi - chyba już rozmawiliśmy już na ten temat czyz nie?  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Mam pytanie Tomek W. Czy wełna jest izolacją przeciwpożarową ?

----------


## Tomek W

Wełna jest klasyfikowana jako A1, czyli niepalna i znajduje zastosowanie w wielu rozwiązaniach przeciwpożarowych.

----------


## Liwko

Ale czy izolacja z wełny jest izolacją przeciwpożarową ?

----------


## surgi22

> surgi - chyba już rozmawiliśmy już na ten temat czyz nie?


Rozmawialismy i wychodziło że wełna nie jest specjalnie ani ,,naturalna'' ani wooododporna, jesli jestem w błedzie to mnie popraw ( a nie prowadzaj innych na manowce ). 
PS. zgrzewka dobrego piwa dla tego kto udowodni mi ( np. na podstwie składu chemicznego gotowego produktu w czym wełna jest bardziej naturalna niż styropian, bo chyba nie w żywicach formaaldechydowych ).

----------


## Liwko

Tomek W
W swojej reklamie opisujesz jakoby wełna była izolacją przeciwpożarową, a to jawne i myślę celowe nadużycie marketingowe. Przeciwpożarowy to może być sprzęt albo środki. Natomiast wełna może co najwyżej spełniać ochronę przeciwpożarową, ale sama tak nie może być nazywana ! To tak jakby nazwać kamień przeciwpożarowym. Przecież to wierutna bzdura i nadużycie !

----------


## surgi22

Ajtam, ajtam zaraz nadużycie, reklama i tyle  :smile: 
PS. a kto ma rozum niech go używa zgodnie z przeznaczeniem

----------


## animuss

> te 2g/m2 przez 9 dni w roku to mam w głębokim poważaniu, bo przez pozostałe dni mi to wyschnie 600 razy
> 
> abstrahując: jeśli mam w domu kota to automatem musze sie martwić że mi napłacze na dywan ?? bo skala zagrożenia podobna, moze już czas wprowadzić zakaz trzymania kotów z domu ??


Powtórzę raz jeszcze że nikt ci nie zagwarantuje że to będzie 9 dni chodzi o sam fakt  reszta poniżej  .......



> Niestety nie nikt ci nie zagwarantuje że tak będzie  bo nie ma sztywnego szablonu ,strefa klimatyczna to pojęcie bardziej złożone to tylko wycinek pewnej całości wszystko zależy od rzeczywistych warunków pogodowych ,a zastosowanie jakiegoś gruntu farby baranka itd...   zaburza obraz modelowy ,nie mówiąc już o wentylacji .


 


> no tak, przepisywać bzdury z internetu jest łatwo, ale zastanowić się trochę nad tym co się przepisuje to juz trudniej
> przykład: jaką łączną paro-przepuszcalność ma wełna układana według zaleceń producenta czyli razem z folią paroszczelną:
> a. porównywalną z styropianem
> b. gorszą niż styropian
> 
> i pytanie z tego wynikające, po jaką cholerę każdy producent wełny zaleca żeby pod nią dawać folię:
> a. żeby zbliżyć się do wady styropianu jaką jest według pana niska paro-przepuiszcalność
> b. to nieistotne, wszak w ulotce marketingowej stoi że ściana musi oddychać, wiec reklama dźwignią handlu
> kolejna bzdura, w domku znajduje się 1001 materiałów palnych i niebezpiecznych, co za różnica jak tych materiałów będzie 1002 ?? i jeszcze pytanie wynikające z tego pierwszego, pożar potrzebuje tlenu do podtrzymania ognia, im domek bardziej paroprzepuszczalny tym szybciej pożar się rozprzestrzenia, a straż pożarna ma mniej czasu na reakcję
> ...


Tu to już głupoty .
Jeżeli producenci  by polecali tą folię od zewnątrz budynku miał byś rację .

----------


## animuss

> Ale czy izolacja z wełny jest izolacją przeciwpożarową ?


Jeżeli izolacja z wełny utrudnia rozprzestrzenianie ognia a styropian nie ma tych właściwości to można tak ją nazywać .

----------


## animuss

> Tomek W
>  to jawne i myślę celowe nadużycie. Przeciwpożarowy to może być sprzęt albo środki. To tak jakby nazwać kamień przeciwpożarowym.


 Ludzie pierwotni uważali że  kamień to "sprzęt przeciwpożarowy" otaczali ogniska nimi .

----------


## Liwko

> Jeżeli izolacja z wełny utrudnia rozprzestrzenianie ognia a styropian nie ma tych właściwości to można tak ją nazywać .


Nie ! Spełnia większą ochronę przeciwpożarową, ale sama wełna nie może być nazwana przeciwpożarową! Ot drobny niuans ale ilu może się na to chwycić...

----------


## Liwko

> Ludzie pierwotni uważali że  kamień to "sprzęt przeciwpożarowy" otaczali ogniska nimi .


Ty chyba nie rozumiesz. Zadzwoń do straży i zapytaj się czy kamienie i wełna to coś przeciwpożarowego. Będą mieli niezły ubaw :wink:

----------


## owp

W domach parterowych (/z użytkowym poddaszem) zanim się ten styropian zapali na zewnątrz to w środku będzie piekło. Chyba że uważasz, że z zewnątrz ktoś podpali?  :wink:

----------


## animuss

> Ty chyba nie rozumiesz. Zadzwoń do straży i zapytaj się czy kamienie i wełna to coś przeciwpożarowego. Będą mieli niezły ubaw


 Zrób eksperyment rozpal ognisko a potem nawal  na wierzch tafle styropianu jak się już wytopią to rozetnij rolkę wełny i przykryj nią ognisko .Wełna nie jest stosowana do gaszenia ognia bo są inne środki bardziej skuteczne i łatwiejsze w użyciu.

----------


## animuss

> W domach parterowych (/z użytkowym poddaszem) zanim się ten styropian zapali na zewnątrz to w środku będzie piekło. Chyba że uważasz, że z zewnątrz ktoś podpali?


 Jak pożar będzie obok budynku a cały budynek będzie obłożony wełną  to będzie się skuteczniej opierał jego działaniu .To samo dotyczy ścianek działowych i stropu poddasza ogień z jednego pomieszczenia do drugiego będzie miał utrudniony dostęp .Ma tu jeszcze znaczenie  temperatura (siła ognia) oraz czas działania .

Może to mieć zasadnicze znaczenie, oraz ratować życie ludzkie  , zanim dotrze straż .

----------


## Liwko

> Zrób eksperyment rozpal ognisko a potem nawal  na wierzch tafle styropianu jak się już wytopią to rozetnij rolkę wełny i przykryj nią ognisko .Wełna nie jest stosowana do gaszenia ognia bo są inne środki bardziej skuteczne i łatwiejsze w użyciu.


Dlatego napisałem że to nadużycie. 
Równie dobrze można napisać że kombinerki są przeciwpożarowe. Nimi też mogę zasypać ognisko i ogień zgaśnie. Mój mocz też jest przeciwpożarowy? A prawdę mówiąc to nawet papierem można ogień zagasić. Ba, nawet materiałem wybuchowym. Można je wtedy nazwać "przeciwpożarowy" ?

----------


## Liwko

> Jak pożar będzie obok budynku a cały budynek będzie obłożony wełną  to będzie się skuteczniej opierał jego działaniu .To samo dotyczy ścianek działowych i stropu poddasza ogień z jednego pomieszczenia do drugiego będzie miał utrudniony dostęp .Ma tu jeszcze znaczenie  temperatura (siła ognia) oraz czas działania .
> 
> Może to mieć zasadnicze znaczenie, oraz ratować życie ludzkie  , zanim dotrze straż .


Czyli spełnia co? ochronę przeciwpożarową, a to nie to samo ! Teraz rozumiesz różnicę?

----------


## animuss

> Dlatego napisałem że to nadużycie. 
> Równie dobrze można napisać że kombinerki są przeciwpożarowe. Nimi też mogę zasypać ognisko i ogień zgaśnie. Mój mocz też jest przeciwpożarowy? A prawdę mówiąc to nawet papierem można ogień zagasić. Ba, nawet materiałem wybuchowym. Można je wtedy nazwać "przeciwpożarowy" ?


No teraz to już abstrakcja hahaha.
Widzę ze nie możesz pogodzić się z tym że wełna w tym względzie bije na głowę twój ukochany styropian i zajadle próbujesz to zdyskredytować .
Każdy materiał ma swoje zalety i wady musisz przełknąć tą kluchę .

----------


## Liwko

> No teraz to już abstrakcja hahaha.
> Widzę ze nie możesz pogodzić się z tym że wełna w tym względzie bije na głowę twój ukochany styropian i zajadle próbujesz to zdyskredytować .
> Każdy materiał ma swoje zalety i wady musisz przełknąć tą kluchę .


Nie o to idzie. Ja doskonale zdaję sobie sprawę, że styropian jest bardziej łatwopalny. To fakt i z tym dyskutować nie zamierzam. Natomiast nazwanie izolacji wełną *słowem* "przeciwpożarowy" to zwyczajne nadużycie ! Wełna spełnia ochronę przeciwpożarową i tak to należy przedstawiać. Koniec, kropka.

----------


## animuss

> Nie o to idzie. Ja doskonale zdaję sobie sprawę, że styropian jest bardziej łatwopalny. To fakt i z tym dyskutować nie zamierzam. Natomiast nazwanie izolacji wełną *słowem* "przeciwpożarowy" to zwyczajne nadużycie ! Wełna spełnia ochronę przeciwpożarową i tak to należy przedstawiać. Koniec, kropka.


Jeżeli mogą być drzwi przeciwpożarowe to może być i wełna .
§ 232. [Wymóg odporności ogniowej]  1. Ściany i stropy stanowiące elementy oddzielenia przeciwpożarowego powinny być wykonane z materiałów niepalnych, a występujące w nich otwory - obudowane przedsionkami przeciwpożarowymi lub zamykane za pomocą drzwi przeciwpożarowych bądź innego zamknięcia przeciwpożarowego. 


 2. W ścianie oddzielenia przeciwpożarowego łączna powierzchnia otworów, o których mowa w ust. 1, nie powinna przekraczać 15% powierzchni ściany, a w stropie oddzielenia przeciwpożarowego - 0,5% powierzchni stropu. 


 3.[124] Przedsionek przeciwpożarowy powinien mieć wymiary rzutu poziomego nie mniejsze niż 1,4×1,4 m, ściany i strop, a także osłony lub obudowy przewodów i kabli elektrycznych z wyjątkiem wykorzystywanych w przedsionku - o klasie odporności ogniowej co najmniej E I 60 wykonane z materiałów niepalnych oraz być zamykany drzwiami i wentylowany co najmniej grawitacyjnie, z zastrzeżeniem § 246 ust. 2 i 3. 


 4. Wymaganą klasę odporności ogniowej elementów oddzielenia przeciwpożarowego oraz zamknięć znajdujących się w nich otworów określa poniższa tabela:
http://www.architektura.info/index.p...rzeciwpozarowe

----------


## Liwko

Drzwi takie też stanowią ochronę przeciwpożarową! Nie są stosowane do gaszenia pożarów. A tylko środki i narzędzia do ich gaszenia mogą być tak nazywane!
Wiesz co to był Wolkman? Tak nazywano wszystkie małe kaseciaki ze słuchawkami. Czy prawidłowo? Takich przykładów jest mnóstwo, nie znaczy to jednak, że tak powinno być.
Wełna spełnia jakąś ochronę przeciwpożarową ale sama nie jest ani sprzętem, ani środkiem przeciwpożarowym. Drzwi też nim nie są, spełniają tylko ochronę przeciwpożarową.

----------


## Liwko

Ze strony Rockwoola. Może to zakończy dyskusję.

_







			
				Materiały niepalne podnosza poziom pasywnej ochrony

Materiały budowlane z Euroklasami A1 zapewniają spełnienie najbardziej wymagających standardów ochrony przeciwpożarowej. Praktycznie nie biorą udziału w pożarze, czyli nawet, gdy znajdą się w ogniu, nie zwiększają go, nie rozprzestrzeniają, nie dymią i nie kapią.   Tym samym mogą ograniczyć ryzyko rozwinięcia się przypadkowego ognia w pożar ze wszystkimi jego konsekwencjami. Produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej, sklasyfikowane w większości przypadków jako A1, spełniają całkowicie wymagania dotyczące bezpieczeństwa pożarowego.  Wymagania prawne zmieniają się i, sposób użytkowania budynków również. Aby zmniejszyć ryzyko wybuchu i skutków pożaru oraz wszelkiej odpowiedzialności z tego tytułu, dzisiaj i w przyszłości, najbezpieczniejszym wyborem dla osób związanych z budownictwem i administrowaniem budynkami: projektantów, wykonawców, inwestorów, właścicieli, administratorów jest postawienie na niepalne materiały budowlane.
			
		




_

----------


## animuss

> Drzwi takie też stanowią ochronę przeciwpożarową! Nie są stosowane do gaszenia pożarów. A tylko środki i narzędzia do ich gaszenia mogą być tak nazywane!
> Wiesz co to był Wolkman? Tak nazywano wszystkie małe kaseciaki ze słuchawkami. Czy prawidłowo? Takich przykładów jest mnóstwo, nie znaczy to jednak, że tak powinno być.
> Wełna spełnia jakąś ochronę przeciwpożarową ale sama nie jest ani sprzętem, ani środkiem przeciwpożarowym. Drzwi też nim nie są, spełniają tylko ochronę przeciwpożarową.


 Czyli ty jesteś najmądrzejszy a reszta się myli ,dobre...

----------


## animuss

> Ze strony Rockwoola. Może to zakończy dyskusję.


Drzwi przeciwpożarowe też nie biorą udziału w pożarze.

----------


## Liwko

> Czyli ty jesteś najmądrzejszy a reszta się myli ,dobre...


Tak, dobre. Nazwanie izolacji wełną "przeciwpożarową", to jest dopiero dobre  :big grin: 
Czytałeś cytat z Rockwoola?

----------


## Liwko

> Drzwi przeciwpożarowe też nie biorą udziału w pożarze.


Są błędnie nazwane. Powinny się nazywać -drzwi ochrony przeciwpożarowej, i tak są przez wielu nazywane, i taki muszą spełniać warunek-warunek ochrony przeciwpożarowej. Mają zapobiegać i chronić przed rozprzestrzenianiem się pożaru, podobnie jak wełna tylko w innym stopniu.

----------


## animuss

> Tak, dobre. Nazwanie izolacji wełną "przeciwpożarową", to jest dopiero dobre 
> Czytałeś cytat z Rockwoola?





> Jeżeli mogą być drzwi przeciwpożarowe to może być i wełna .
> § 232. [Wymóg odporności ogniowej]  1. Ściany i stropy stanowiące elementy oddzielenia przeciwpożarowego powinny być wykonane z materiałów niepalnych, a występujące w nich otwory - obudowane przedsionkami przeciwpożarowymi lub *zamykane za pomocą drzwi przeciwpożarowych bądź innego zamknięcia przeciwpożarowego.*


A inne zamknięcie to mogę postawić kilka rolek wełny prawda .

Ochrona przeciwpożarowa - jest bardzo szerokim pojęciem:
zapobieganie powstaniu i *rozprzestrzenianiu się pożaru*
zapewnienie sił i środków do zwalczania pożaru
prowadzenie działań ratowniczych
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ochrona_przeciwpożarowa

----------


## owp

Co za różnica, się uczepiliście tego słowa...
Jak ktoś uważa, że styropian zwiększa ryzyko pożaru, to niech bierze wełnę. Dla mnie to argument jeszcze słabszy niż poprzedni z dyfuzją pary i wykroplaniem się wody w/przed styropianem.

----------


## animuss

> Co za różnica, się uczepiliście tego słowa...
> Jak ktoś uważa, że styropian zwiększa ryzyko pożaru, to niech bierze wełnę. Dla mnie to argument jeszcze słabszy niż poprzedni z dyfuzją pary i wykroplaniem się wody w/przed styropianem.


 Styropian nie zwiększa ryzyka pożaru ale i też  nie zmniejsza .
np...Palenie w kominku zwiększa ryzyko pożaru.

----------


## surgi22

Nie doczekam się odpowiedzi Rockwoola w sprawie wodpodporności i ,,naturalności'' wełny , a szkoda  :sad:

----------


## Tomek W

> Nie doczekam się odpowiedzi Rockwoola w sprawie wodpodporności i ,,naturalności'' wełny , a szkoda


Skądże, oto nasza odpowiedź:
Styropian (inaczej spieniony polistyren) jest przykładem tzw. tworzywa sztucznego. Powstaje w procesie spienianiania granulek polistyrenu. Z kolei polistyren to zwiazek organiczny – polimer (długie łańcuchy cyklicznie powtarzających się atomów), który można uzyskać sztucznie (czyli taki proces nie ma miejsca w naturze) w reakcji polimeryzacji styrenu. Skąd ten styren? Ten związek można uzyskać w procesie katalitycznego odwodnienia etylobenzenu lub rafinacji ropy naftowej. W końcu dotarliśmy do jakiejś występującej w naturze substancji – ropa naftowa (substancja również tzw. organiczna czyli składająca się przede wszystkim z atomów węgla i wodoru). Dlatego styropian jest nazywany tworzywem sztucznym – konieczne są tu procesy sztuczne (stworzone przez człowieka) aby taki styropian wyprodukować. Jak widać droga przetworzenia jest długa i wielokrotna. 

Istotne jest to że styropian jest w całości substancją organiczną, czyli nieodporną na wysokie temperatury a z kolei pod wpływem wysokich temperatur te długie łańcuchy rozpadają się na wiele innych krótszych zwiazków organicznych, w większości bardzo szkodliwych dla człowieka. 

Tymaczsem włókna skalne to substancja nieorganiczna (brak węgla i wodoru), powstała z przetopienia skały. W czasie topienia skały co prawda niszczone są wiązania tzw. krystaliczne i włókna są już bezpostaciowe (ale to tylko lepiej) i składają się z pierwiastków tych samych co występującyh w skałach mineralnych (i w takich samych mniej więcej propocjach). Dlatego tak trudno stopić włókna, potrzebne są bardzo wysokie temperatury (powyżej 1000C). No i ponieważ mamy tam już tylko przetopione pierwiastki – w czasie działania temperatury nie powstają żadne organiczne, szkodliwe związki. 

W produktach z wełny mamy żywicę fenolowo-formaldehydową – to substancja organiczna i ona pod wpływam niższych tempertur się rozkłada (wystarczy już około 200C) i z jej termicznego rozkładu powstaną inne organiczne związki. Jednakże w produktach z wełny skalnej mamy około 3% lepiszcza, a styropian jest organiczny w 100%.

Jeśli to Cię nie przekonało co do kwestii naturalności, to będę próbował dalej  :wink:

----------


## Tomek W

> Ze strony Rockwoola. Może to zakończy dyskusję.


Liwko,

W przytoczonym przez Ciebie cytacie brak jest stwierdzenia, które użyłeś, że wełna jest izolacją przeciwpożarową. Mowa jest o "spełnieniu najbardziej wymagających standardów ochrony przeciwpożarowej".

----------


## Tomek W

> przez pierwszą minutę ogień wypala cały tlen z pomieszczenia, i przeszedł by w żarzenie gdyby domek był paroszczelny


O ten zapis mi chodziło.

----------


## owp

Tomek W - a czy  są jakieś inne zalety, poza 'oddychaniem' i niepalnością wełny? Oczywiście w stosunku do styropianu. I o co chodzi z tą folią - na poddaszu (dach) też daje się tylko w pomieszczeniach 'mokrych'?

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko,
> 
> W przytoczonym przez Ciebie cytacie brak jest stwierdzenia, które użyłeś, że wełna jest izolacją przeciwpożarową. Mowa jest o "spełnieniu najbardziej wymagających standardów ochrony przeciwpożarowej".


No właśnie, ochrony przeciwpożarowej. A nie tak jak masz napisane w reklamie, że wełna to izolacja przeciwpożarowa. Ja bym na twoim miejscu to poprawił. Tylko o to mi idzie, do samej wełny nic nie mam, a szczególnie Rockwoola :wink:

----------


## Tomek W

> No właśnie, ochrony przeciwpożarowej. A nie tak jak masz napisane w reklamie, że wełna to izolacja przeciwpożarowa. Ja bym na twoim miejscu to poprawił. Tylko o to mi idzie, do samej wełny nic nie mam, a szczególnie Rockwoola


Osobiście nie kojarzę ,abyśmy używali pojęcia izolacja przeciwpożarowa, ale przyglądniemy się temu.

----------


## animuss

> widzę że się zakręciłeś jak słoik, więc podsumujmy dyskusję, nie ma i   nigdy nie było żadnych dowodów na twoje bzdury, nie ma i nigdy nie było   żadnych merytorycznych obliczeń że to co opisujesz da odczuwalne  skutki,  nie ma i nigdy nie było żadnych naukowych publikacji na temat  który  opisujesz, wszystko co piszesz w tym wątku na temat oddychania ścian to tylko gdybologia,   spekulacje, czarno-widzctwo
> ergo: do czasu aż nie zaczniesz przytaczać zdjęć, merytorycznych obliczeń, wykresów diagramów,  ja temat widzę za zamknięty


 Chciałeś dowodów były i są powyżej w tym temacie.
JA również uważam temat za zamknięty.
A tu też pożar jak myślicie co może tam się palić ?????


Pożar fabryki styropianiu pod Gryfinem

----------


## Liwko

> Osobiście nie kojarzę ,abyśmy używali pojęcia izolacja przeciwpożarowa, ale przyglądniemy się temu.


Nie, no nie rób se jaj :big grin: 
Spójrz obok :wink: 




> Produkty ze sklanej wełny mineralnej to izolacja termiczna, akustyczna i przeciwpożarowa.


Jeszcze to sklanej :wink:

----------


## Tomek W

> Tomek W - a czy  są jakieś inne zalety, poza 'oddychaniem' i niepalnością wełny? Oczywiście w stosunku do styropianu. I o co chodzi z tą folią - na poddaszu (dach) też daje się tylko w pomieszczeniach 'mokrych'?


Produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej dzięki większej gęstości i mniejszej kompresji zachowują swoją grubość, nie osiadają, nie kurczą się i nie tracą swoich właściwości. Ponadto wełna skalna jest odporna na wszystkie substancje chemiczne. Nie oddziałowuje na inne materiały budowlane i nie jest wrażliwa na ich działanie.
Produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej są odporne na promieniowanie UV. Dzięki swojej strukturze i większej gęstości produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej są sprężyste i zapewniają  szczelność izolacji.
Produkty z wełny skalnej łatwiej podlegają obróbce podczas prac montażowych, łatwiejsze cięcie - płyty nie kruszą się i nie tworzą szczelin.
Można również dodać że dzięki większej gęstości produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej zapewniają  lepszą izolacyjność akustyczną (np. STEPROCK HD, STEPROCK HD4F).

----------


## Teves

> Dzięki swojej strukturze i większej gęstości produkty ze skalnej wełny mineralnej są sprężyste i zapewniają  szczelność izolacji.


Nie wiem o jakim rodzaju wełny mówisz ale mogę zaświadczyć, że  wełna z rolki (toprock) przy 30cm warstwie nie zapewnia żadnej szczelności w sensie "konwekcji". I to jest największa wada tego typu ociepleń poddasza.

----------


## Liwko

Do Tomek W

No  :smile:

----------


## animuss

> gdzie konkretnie te dowody ?? powyżej w tym temacie to są tylko twoje opowieści dziwnej treści że ci się coś wydaje
> 
> cytaty poproszę, albo inne dowody czarno na białym


 Powiem szczerze że męczy mnie już to .



> Dla zainteresowanych podaję też wyniki obliczeń programu SALTA 1.1 :
> Widać z niego, że wykresy ciśnienia rzeczywistego pary wodnej i ciśnienia pary nasyconej przecinają się w warstwie styropianu (2) i *tam wystąpi wykroplenie*.
> Zgodnie z opisem - wykroplenie moze występować w tej strefie klimatycznej w ciągu 9 dni w roku. Masa skondensowanej pary wodnej wyniesie ok. 2 g/m2 przy mozliwości odparowania 1324 g/m2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mpoplaw
> ...





> W praktyce z wodą w styropianie spotkałem się tylkow stropodachu, nidgy w ścianie (nadziemnej).


 


> zdjęcie mocno niejednoznaczne, te ciemne pręgi mogą być od czegokolwiek
> daj bezpośredniego linka do dyskusji o tym zdjęciu z  bo szukałem w twoich postach ale znaleźć nie mogę


Ponieważ dawniej do izolowania stropodachu używano styropianu o większej gęstość  teraz nawet na ściany zewnętrzne zaczynają zakładać XPS.

----------


## compi

Jak jeszcze napiszesz jakiej wielkości będzie to wykroplenie to dojdziemy do jakiegoś konsensusu. Jak duże musiałyby by być te ciśnienia, aby zaistniało ryzyko wspominane przez nilsana, a więc niszczenie styropianu. O to ciągle chyba chodzi mpoplawowi.

----------


## animuss

> Jak jeszcze napiszesz jakiej wielkości będzie to wykroplenie to dojdziemy do jakiegoś konsensusu. Jak duże musiałyby by być te ciśnienia, aby zaistniało ryzyko wspominane przez nilsana, a więc niszczenie styropianu. O to ciągle chyba chodzi mpoplawowi.


Nie ma szablonu dzisiaj  wszystko zależy od "szczęścia inwestora "- użytych materiałów, ich grubości  ,prawidłowego montażu oraz złożenia ich w odpowiedniej kolejności do budowy przegrody.



> Jak duże musiałyby by być te ciśnienia, aby zaistniało ryzyko wspominane przez nilsana, a więc niszczenie styropianu. O to ciągle chyba chodzi mpoplawowi.


To już było .



> Styropian jest materiałem elastycznym podatnym na odkształcenia składa się z ogromnej ilości komórek polistyrenowych wypełnionych powietrzem ,moze zmagazynować sporą ilość wilgoci bez konsekwencji na uszkodzenie.Musiałbyś moczyć go w wodzie żeby uległ uszkodzeniu przez kryształki lodu.

----------


## animuss

> i znowu uprawiasz gdybologię, w liczbach wymiernych ile to jest "_szczęście inwestora_" ?? więcej niż kot napłakał, czy mniej niż kot napłakał ??


 Przy tak różnorodnej palecie materiałów możliwych do użycia przy budowie ,wykończeniu,impregnacji,wentylacji itd..  przegrody jest to sprawa indywidualna.

----------


## nilsan

> czyli w liczbach wymiernych 99,9999% inwestorów w swoich domkach nigdy nie spotkało się i nie spotka z problemem oddychania ścian
> 
> EOT


Chciałbyś, żeby tak było, ale niestety tak nie jest. 
Ściany oddychają i nikt z minimalnym poziomem wiedzy na ten temat, tego faktu nie podważa, no oczywiście poza tobą. 
Dlatego proponuję, żebyś wykonał obliczenia możliwości wystąpienia kondensacji pary wodnej w przegrodach budowlanych z typowych materiałów konstrukcyjnych o gr. 25cm np. betonu, cegły pełnej, gazobetonu, silikatu, pustaków szczelinowych, z uwzględnieniem różnych grubości termoizolacji ze styropianu np. 10, 15, 20, 25cm. Wyniki swoich obliczeń zamieść na forum, to wtedy podyskutujemy. 
Zrób wreszcie sam to czego oczekujesz od innych i na liczbach oraz rysunkach udowodnij swoje racje.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Moja nie oddycha. Owinąłem szczelnie folią a dopiero na to dałem styropian.

----------


## nilsan

Dobre.  :smile: 

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> masz na to oddychanie ścian jakieś dowody ?? nie bądź nieśmiały, podaj je czarno na białym, kilka osób czeka na to niecierpliwie


No właśnie też chcę się podłączyć do tego nurtu oczekiwania na twoje wyniki obliczeń, które wreszcie w sposób niepodważalny obalą moje twierdzenie.
Często występujesz jako ekspert od Audytora OZC, a on ma wbudowane takie funkcje, więc w czym problem? Trochę poklikasz wyskoczą ci malunki i będzie po sprawie.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> problem w tym że już przy 10 cm izolacji ściana nie potrafi się oziębić niżej niż +8, a przy 25 cm to rzadko kiedy spada poniżej +19, w takich warunkach to sobie możesz tylko pomarzyć o kondensacji
> 
> PS zacytować ci ile osób w tym wątku wyśmiało twoje bajki o oddychaniu ścian ??


Przedstaw wyniki obliczeń inaczej nie mamy o czym dyskutować.
Z tymi +19*C w na powierzchni styku konstrukcji nośnej ze styropianem to mnie rozbawiłeś.
Od razu widać, że nigdy takich obliczeń nie wykonywałeś i nie masz zielonego pojęcia co to jest temperatura kondensacji pary wodnej i od czego jej wielkość zależy oraz w jakich warunkach może wystąpić kondensacja pary wodnej w przegrodzie zewnętrznej.

nilsan

----------


## compi

Wydaje mi się, że jeśli stawia się tezę, a ktoś z nią się nie zgadza, to stawiający uzasadnia swoje zdanie w jakiś konkretny sposób. Jeśli dotyczy to bezpieczeństwa naszych domów to tym bardziej należy udowodnić, że istnieje ryzyko wystąpienia zawilgocenia ścian i ich uszkodzenia lub degradacji. Żądanie aby to mpoplaw wykazał twoje bzdury jest wg mnie głupotą. Moim zdaniem jeśli nawet wystąpi jakakolwiek dyfuzja to będzie ona znikoma i szkoda czasu na straszenie nią przeciętnego Kowalskiego. Zakładam jednak, że minimalna izolacja termiczna murów i zwykła wentylacja jaką propagujesz, może tego Kowalskiego doprowadzić do wymiernych strat. I wtedy twoje wuwody będą być może właściwe.

----------


## nilsan

Uzasadniałem, aż mi się znudziło. Dlatego skoro twierdzicie, że jest inaczej, to teraz ja od was oczekuję konkretnych dowodów. W końcu też stawiacie tezy, które zgodnie z twoją logiką, powinniście umieć obronić, a nie tylko wygodnie się rozsiąść w loży komentatorów i oczekiwać na kolejną pożywkę do nowych komentarzy. 

nilsan

----------


## compi

Napisałeś że styropian ulegnie degradacji czy nie? Masz na to jakieś dowody czy tak tylko sobie dalej dopasowujesz znikomą dyfuzję do tej teorii? Bo chyba głównie o to chodzi. I nie odnoś się tylko do mnie, ale do wszystkich inwestorów czytających to co wcześniej napisałeś. Pytań było więcej, ale skoncentrujmy się na tym jednym zagadnieniu.

----------


## nilsan

Dyfuzja pary wodnej nie jest znikoma, natomiast jest niegroźna dla konstrukcji przegrody dopóki nie wystąpi kondensacja pary wodnej w jej wnętrzu.
Jeżeli nie nastąpi kondensacja pary wodnej w warstwie styropianu lub na jego połączeniach, to może wisieć na ścianie ze 25lat. 
Ale i tak prędzej czy później trzeba go będzie wymienić.

nilsan

----------


## compi

Próbujesz wywrócić do góry nogami to o czym się tu na forum pisze od wielu lat. Punkty rosy, dyfuzje itp historie są praktycznie niezauważalne dla ścian stawianych w dzisiejszych czasach. Gdyby było inaczej mielibyśmy na to jakieś przykłady. Mógłbyś podać choć jeden dla standardowej ściany? Niech będzie taka jak moja, a więc 24 cm gazobeton i styro od 12 do 20cm. Tyle izolacji, chyba standardowo, kładzie się na przełomie ostatnich lat.

----------


## pzw

Jaki masz ten gazobeton - chodzi o gęstość(wagę) na 1m3. 
I napisz czy masz tam jakieś tynki ?
Podobno naród teraz obrazki kuma bardziej niż słowo pisane...........zobaczymy ?

----------


## compi

Standard, 400 chyba, klejone na grzebień, wszystkie otwory, pochwyty itp wypełnione pianką, styro 15cm klejone na pianę, w środku g-k klejone na gipsowy klej, WM. Będę niedługo robił w kotłowni dodatkowy otwór fi 200 na element wentylacji. Zweryfikuję wyniki.

----------


## pzw

Krótki wstęp.
Mam wątpliwości czy istotnie ten gazobeton to 400 kg/m3 ? Toż to paznokciem 
można w tym rowki na przewody robić  :Smile: . To taki,nie przymierzając, gorszy styropian.
Ale izolator dobry, dlatego akumulacyjność cieplna gorsza.
Do obrazków dodałem ściankę z pustaka U i pomniejszoną o 1 cm izolację, aby się grubość zgadzała.
Dla porównania parametrów temperaturowych i wilgotnościowych, dla najniższej temperatury.
Przyjąłem temperaturę 3 strefy klimatycznej - 20,0 st.
Pisania wystarczy :

----------


## pzw

Jeszcze dwa, bo się nie zmieściły.

----------


## compi

Dzięki za poświęcony czas. Jednak wilgotność przy -20 to raczej nie 90% na zewnątrz(chyba że źle czytam ten diagram). W środku 50% wilgotności to miałem miesiąc po wprowadzeniu. Teraz mam 43%, w mrozy spadało poniżej 40%.  Finiszowa warstwa na elewacji to też raczej nie tynk CW, a to może mieć wpływ na ten proces. I przyznam, że mi laikowi to dalej za wiele nie mówi. Gdzie mam szukać tej rzekomo lejącej się wody?  Chyba powinienem w mojej aluminiowej listwie startowej wykonać otwory, o których wspominał nilsan. Mój model takich nie posiada.

----------


## pzw

Wilgotnośc dla -20 jest OK. W tak niskiej temperaturze potrzeba mało wilgoci, aby osiągnąć stan nasycenia.
Istotne jest jednak to, że wilgoci w powietrzu jest wówczas wielokrotnie mniej, dlatego te 90% są z praktycznego punktu wiodzenia nieistotne.
Ale większość tutejszych forumowiczów tego nie rozumie, czemu i nie należy się dziwić, bo do tego należy "liznąć" nieco meteorologii i pojęć z nią związanych.
Mało komu się chce............................mnie się chciało.
Te 50 % (tak jak i 90%) wynika po prostu z ustawień wstępnych programu, którym się posłużyłem. Oczywiste jest, że zimą wilgotność jest w środku mniejsza, zatem i wyniki(wykresy)będą lepsze dla mieszkańców.
Z tym tynkiem to masz rację, ale nie znalazłem w katalogu materiałów czegoś, co podobne by było do kleju na siatkę i jakiejś wyprawki zewnętrznej, a chciałem czymś zakryć styropian, by nie był wystawiony bezpośrednio na działanie czynników pogodowych. Tutaj użycie właściwego pokrycia też dałoby lepszy efekt. Ale nie chciało mi się po nocach szukać właściwości fizyko-chemicznych, aby wpisać materiał do katalogu.
Reasumując...........nic nigdy sie nie bedzie działo z tą przegrodą, o ile utrzyma się parametry jak na wykresach po lewej i prawej stronie tabelki.
Dla wilgotności mniejszej w środku, będzie tylko lepiej.

----------


## compi

Ufff, dzięki bo już myślałem, że nam się tu na forum przebudowy naszych domów szykują ; ).  Dodam tylko że oprócz tej wyprawy tynkarskiej na zewnątrz w postaci silikonów, silikatów, akryli itp mamy w środku na ścianach również farby, płytki, kamień, zabudowy, też tworzące następną izolację.

----------


## Liwko

Styropian - palność

    Styropian jest materiałem samogasnącym, nie zapala się od iskry, a pali się jedynie w obcym płomieniu, natomiast po usunięciu płomienia gaśnie i nie zapala się ponownie. Styropian samogasnący, osłonięty w technologii lekkiej mokrej warstwami kleju i tynku strukturalnego, jest traktowany jako tzw. układ nierozprzestrzeniający ognia (NRO). Jest to najlepsza klasyfikacja jaką może uzyskać system dociepleń. Przy temperaturze ponad 100 °C styropian zaczyna powoli mięknąć i przy tym kurczyć się, przy dalszym podgrzewaniu topi się. Styropian dopiero w temperaturze ponad 350 °C zaczyna się palić. Jeśli nie ma źródła ognia, to do samozapłonu dochodzi przy temperaturach pomiędzy 450 i 500 °C. Pod działaniem ognia, np. zapałki, styropian kurczy się, ale nie zapala. Płomień może się pojawić dopiero po długim działaniu ognia. Prędkość rozprzestrzeniania się ognia jest jednak bardzo mała. Jeśli natomiast źródło ognia zostanie usunięte, to styropian przestaje się palić.

----------


## Tomek W

Dodałbym tylko:
- materiały klasyfikuje się wg normy PN-EN 13501, która określa czy materiał jest niepalny (A1), czy nieklasyfikowany (F)
- załącznik do WT określa przypisanie pojęć z rozporządzenia klasom reakcji na ogień 



Co do NRO - polecam ten artykuł http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...w-technicznych

----------


## Liwko

Dlatego wełna jest lepszym materiałem na ocieplenie dachu, natomiast na ścianach murowanych można zastosować tańszy styropian.

----------


## nilsan

> Wilgotnośc dla -20 jest OK. W tak niskiej temperaturze potrzeba mało wilgoci, aby osiągnąć stan nasycenia.
> Istotne jest jednak to, że wilgoci w powietrzu jest wówczas wielokrotnie mniej, dlatego te 90% są z praktycznego punktu wiodzenia nieistotne.
> Ale większość tutejszych forumowiczów tego nie rozumie, czemu i nie należy się dziwić, bo do tego należy "liznąć" nieco meteorologii i pojęć z nią związanych.
> Mało komu się chce............................mnie się chciało.
> Te 50 % (tak jak i 90%) wynika po prostu z ustawień wstępnych programu, którym się posłużyłem. Oczywiste jest, że zimą wilgotność jest w środku mniejsza, zatem i wyniki(wykresy)będą lepsze dla mieszkańców.
> Z tym tynkiem to masz rację, ale nie znalazłem w katalogu materiałów czegoś, co podobne by było do kleju na siatkę i jakiejś wyprawki zewnętrznej, a chciałem czymś zakryć styropian, by nie był wystawiony bezpośrednio na działanie czynników pogodowych. Tutaj użycie właściwego pokrycia też dałoby lepszy efekt. Ale nie chciało mi się po nocach szukać właściwości fizyko-chemicznych, aby wpisać materiał do katalogu.
> Reasumując...........nic nigdy sie nie bedzie działo z tą przegrodą, o ile utrzyma się parametry jak na wykresach po lewej i prawej stronie tabelki.
> Dla wilgotności mniejszej w środku, będzie tylko lepiej.


Dziwne masz te wykresy, zwłaszcza w jeśli chodzi o wykres cząstkowego ciśnienia pary wodnej w przegrodzie. Nie uważasz, że to powinna być linia prosta, a nie łamana?
Poza tym wnioski są słuszne.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Ufff, dzięki bo już myślałem, że nam się tu na forum przebudowy naszych domów szykują ; ).  Dodam tylko że oprócz tej wyprawy tynkarskiej na zewnątrz w postaci silikonów, silikatów, akryli itp mamy w środku na ścianach również farby, płytki, kamień, zabudowy, też tworzące następną izolację.


Nie bądź od razu taki Kubuś fatalista. Fakt dyfuzji pary wodnej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne nie oznacza od razu, że zawsze będzie występowała jej kondensacja w przegrodzie. 
Tak jak prosiłeś sprawdziłem twoją przegrodę dla układu:
- płyta k-g,
- niewentylowana warstwa powietrza 1cm,
- mur z gazobetonu na zaprawie cem.-wap. gr. 25cm,
- niewentylowana warstwa powietrza 1cm,
- styropian EPS gr. 15cm,
- klej + tynk mineralny o łącznej gr. 0,5cm,
- wilgotność względna wewn. 50%,
- wilgotność względna zewn. 85%,
- temp. zewn. -20*C,
- temp. wewn. +20*C.
W takiej przegrodzie zewnętrznej nie wystąpi kondensacja pary wodnej na styku poszczególnych warstw oraz strefowa w żadnej z warstw, w tym również w warstwie styropianu. Może natomiast wystąpić w miejscach połączeń płyt styropianowych w pobliżu powierzchni zewnętrznej przegrody.

nilsan

----------


## compi

Jeśli napiszesz jeszcze, że ta ilość wilgoci będzie znikoma, to wtedy będziesz mógł tez napisać, że jakakolwiek degradacja styropianu to tylko twoja teoria. Bo bez wyliczeń wskazuje na to praktyka, ale ty zdaje się twierdziłeś wcześniej co innego. I bez względu co napiszesz w następnym poście, dalej będę twierdził, że warto inwestować w okna 3-szybowe, te minimum 15cm styro, WM i GWC rurowe jeśli pozwalają na to warunki.

----------


## nilsan

> Jeśli napiszesz jeszcze, że ta ilość wilgoci będzie znikoma, to wtedy będziesz mógł tez napisać, że jakakolwiek degradacja styropianu to tylko twoja teoria. Bo bez wyliczeń wskazuje na to praktyka, ale ty zdaje się twierdziłeś wcześniej co innego. I bez względu co napiszesz w następnym poście, dalej będę twierdził, że warto inwestować w okna 3-szybowe, te minimum 15cm styro, WM i GWC rurowe jeśli pozwalają na to warunki.


Policzyłem tylko to o co poprosiłeś, ale to są tylko wyniki dla konkretnej konstrukcji przegrody i projektowej temperatury zewnętrznej w III strefie klimatycznej, obliczone zgodnie z obowiązującą normą, która zakłada, że przegrody są w 100% suche. W rzeczywistości niestety tak nie jest, chociażby ze względu na dyfuzję pary wodnej oraz jej akumulację w przegrodzie zewnętrznej. Gdybym uwzględnił w obliczeniach wpływ pary wodnej na współczynniki przewodności cieplnej poszczególnych warstw przegrody, to w założonych warunkach obliczeniowych, kondensacja strefowa w warstwie styropianu już wystąpi. Tak samo będzie jeżeli temperatura zewnętrzna będzie niższa od projektowej temperatury zewnętrznej, jak to miało miejsce ostatniej zimy. 
To w co chcesz wierzyć, to wyłącznie twoja sprawa. Ja sprawami wiary się nie zajmuję. W tej kwestii proponuję zgłosić się do najbliższej parafii. 

nilsan

----------


## compi

E tam zaraz parafia..... Nowa plebania od kilku lat też w podobnym systemie jest pobudowana i proboszcz z wikarym nie zgłaszają zastrzeżeń. No ale oni się modlą codziennie, a ja tylko czasami. Wierzę że jednak podasz nam dla takiej ściany jak u mnie warunki w jakich styropian zniknie po, załóżmy, 10 latach. Co się musi stać nilsan, żeby lód nam docieplenie zeżarł? Ile tej wody musi być, żeby sople wisiały na listwie i jakie muszę otwory w niej powiercić żeby woda swobodnie spływała? Bo nie mam takich teraz i jakieś wiertło trzeba kupić. To ile litrów na ścianę o powierzchni 50m2 będzie przypadać?

----------


## nilsan

Nie chciało mi się dokładnie liczyć dyfuzji pary wodnej poprzez przegrodę zewnętrzną w twoim domu, ale skoro nalegasz to cię zmartwię, choć uprzednio nie maiłem takiego zamiaru.




> Wierzę że jednak podasz nam dla takiej ściany jak u mnie warunki w jakich styropian zniknie po, załóżmy, 10 latach. Co się musi stać nilsan, żeby lód nam docieplenie zeżarł?


No to pytanie niestety nie potrafię odpowiedzieć. Z obliczeń wynika, że kondensacja strefowa pary wodnej w warstwie styropianu odbywa się prawie zawsze w temperaturach ujemnych, co jak wiadomo skutkuje wytrącaniem się kryształków lodu. Ponieważ woda zamarzając zwiększa swoją objętość, to musi to mieć wpływ na modyfikację struktury wewnętrznej styropianu, który nie ma pamięci kształtu, czyli że następuje trwałe odkształcenie jego struktury wewnętrznej. Badań na ten temat nie znalazłem. Pewnie dlatego, że po pierwsze zjawisko to nie powoduje szybkiej destrukcji wewnętrznej styropianu, a po drugie że takie badania nie byłyby na rękę producentom styropianu.




> Ile tej wody musi być, żeby sople wisiały na listwie i jakie muszę otwory w niej powiercić żeby woda swobodnie spływała? Bo nie mam takich teraz i jakieś wiertło trzeba kupić. To ile litrów na ścianę o powierzchni 50m2 będzie przypadać?


Na to pytanie już potrafię odpowiedzieć. W twojej przegrodzie może wystąpić strefowa kondensacja pary wodnej w warstwie styropianu, co pokazały dokładne obliczenia wykonane programem komputerowym, w przeciwieństwie do pobieżnych zrobionych za pomocą kalkulatora. Obliczenia wykonałem według metody Glasera dla dwóch przypadków tj. kondensacji pary wodnej w szczelinie powietrznej pomiędzy ścianą z gazobetonu i styropianem oraz kondensacji strefowej w warstwie styropianu dla trzech temperatur zewnętrznych -20*C, -15*C i -10*C. Czas występowania poszczególnych temperatur w sezonie grzewczym:
-20*C -> 5dni
-15*C -> 10dni
-10*C -> 15dni

Kondensacja w niewentylowanej warstwie powietrza *nwp*:


fi = 65%
fe = 85%
Te = -20*C
tc = 5 x 24 = 120 h
gc = 0,075 g/m2 x h
Gc = gc x tc = 0,075 x 120 = 9,0 g/m2
F = 50 m2
Vc = Gc x F = 9,0 x 50 = 450 g

Jak widać coś jednak popłynie w tej szczelinie powietrznej.

Kondensacja strefowa w warstwie styropianu *EPS*:


fi = 55%
fe = 85%
Te = -20*C
tc = 5 x 24 = 120 h
gc = 0,06 g/m2 x h
Gc = gc x tc = 0,06 x 120 = 7,243 g/m2
F = 50 m2
Vc = Gc x F = 7,243 x 50 = 362 g



fi = 55%
fe = 85%
Te = -15*C
tc = 10 x 24 = 240 h
gc = 0,037 g/m2 x h
Gc = gc x tc = 0,037 x 240 = 8,898 g/m2
F = 50 m2
Vc = Gc x F = 8,898 x 50 = 445 g



fi = 55%
fe = 85%
Te = -10*C
tc = 15 x 24 = 360 h
gc = 0,011 g/m2 x h
Gc = gc x tc = 0,011 x 360 = 4,115 g/m2
F = 50 m2
Vc = Gc x F = 4,115 x 50 = 206 g

Razem:
Vc = 362 + 445 + 206 = 1013 g

Jak widać trochę się tego kondensatu uzbierało.
Wnioski wyciągnij z tej lekcji sam i przynajmniej w zakresie fizyki budowli zostań zadeklarowanym ateistą, bo na wiarę nie ma tu miejsca.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> mam pytanie
> 
> w którym miejscu *compi* wspominał ze ma u siebie wilgotność względną wewnętrzną 55 lub 65% ?? z tego co pamiętam to ci co mają WM nie podają więcej niż 45%


55% jest wilgotnością normową przyjmowaną a priori do obliczeń wilgotnościowych przegród zewnętrznych.
65% jest możliwą do zaistnienia wilgotnością powietrza wewnętrznego w sytuacji nieprawidłowej wentylacji.
W sumie chodziło również o obrazowe i liczbowe przedstawienie tego o czym pisałem.
Przy Te = -20*C i fi = 40% w warstwie styropianu również wystąpi kondensacja strefowa pary wodnej tyle, że będzie jej o połowę mniej.
Tak czy inaczej zjawisko dyfuzji pary wodnej w przegrodach zewnętrznych występuje i osiąga całkiem spore wartości, przez co czas życia styropianu ocenia się na 25-30 lat.

*...wyliczenia wykonane oprogramowaniem „Audytor OZC” są wyliczeniami teoretycznymi, nieuwzględniającymi faktycznego stanu technicznego przegród. Przez okres eksploatacji własności materiałów mogły się zmienić, a do tego sposób wykonania materiałów użytych do budowy badanego budynku może nie odpowiadać współczesnym wyrobom lub normom produkcji. Należy pamiętać, że czas „życia” takich materiałów jak styropian czy wełna mineralna to 25-30 lat.*

Źródło:
http://www.wnp.pl/drukuj/6094_2.html

----------


## Liwko

> 55% jest wilgotnością normową przyjmowaną a priori do obliczeń wilgotnościowych przegród zewnętrznych.
> 65% jest możliwą do zaistnienia wilgotnością powietrza wewnętrznego w sytuacji nieprawidłowej wentylacji.
> W sumie chodziło również o obrazowe i liczbowe przedstawienie tego o czym pisałem.
> Przy Te = -20*C i fi = 40% w warstwie styropianu również wystąpi kondensacja strefowa pary wodnej tyle, że będzie jej o połowę mniej.
> Tak czy inaczej zjawisko dyfuzji pary wodnej w przegrodach zewnętrznych występuje i osiąga całkiem spore wartości, przez co czas życia styropianu ocenia się na 25-30 lat.
> 
> *...wyliczenia wykonane oprogramowaniem „Audytor OZC” są wyliczeniami teoretycznymi, nieuwzględniającymi faktycznego stanu technicznego przegród. Przez okres eksploatacji własności materiałów mogły się zmienić, a do tego sposób wykonania materiałów użytych do budowy badanego budynku może nie odpowiadać współczesnym wyrobom lub normom produkcji. Należy pamiętać, że czas „życia” takich materiałów jak styropian czy wełna mineralna to 25-30 lat.*
> 
> Źródło:
> http://www.wnp.pl/drukuj/6094_2.html



Rewelacja!!! Czyli jeżeli ktoś ma sprawnie działającą WM to żywotność styropianu się odpowiednio wydłuża!!! Jesteś genialny nilsan, podałeś jeszcze jeden argument za WM :smile:

----------


## nilsan

> Rewelacja!!! Czyli jeżeli ktoś ma sprawnie działającą WM to żywotność styropianu się odpowiednio wydłuża!!! Jesteś genialny nilsan, podałeś jeszcze jeden argument za WM


Z tobą jest tak jak z przysłowiową babą, nawet siekierą jej nie zatłuczesz. Istna Mańka wstańka.  :big tongue:  :yes: 

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Z tobą jest tak jak z przysłowiową babą, nawet siekierą jej nie zatłuczesz. Istna Mańka wstańka. 
> 
> nilsan


hehe, napisałeś to przecież czarno na białym, tylko wniosek ci nie pasi :smile:

----------


## asolt

> *...wyliczenia wykonane oprogramowaniem „Audytor OZC” są wyliczeniami teoretycznymi, nieuwzględniającymi faktycznego stanu technicznego przegród. Przez okres eksploatacji własności materiałów mogły się zmienić, a do tego sposób wykonania materiałów użytych do budowy badanego budynku może nie odpowiadać współczesnym wyrobom lub normom produkcji. Należy pamiętać, że czas „życia” takich materiałów jak styropian czy wełna mineralna to 25-30 lat.*
> [/URL]


Ja nie znam programu do wyliczeń ozc który by uwzględniał zmiany własności materiałow izolacyjnych w czasie, takiego programu po prostu nie ma.
Jezeli chcemy miec tak super dokładne wyniki obliczeń to trzeba zrobić w terenie dokładne pomiary stopnia zawilgocenia izolacji i uzglednić to w obliczenianiach, nie ma innej metody. Mamy tak dokladne wyniki obliczeń jak dokładne sa dane.

----------


## nilsan

> Ja nie znam programu do wyliczeń ozc który by uwzględniał zmiany własności materiałow izolacyjnych w czasie, takiego programu po prostu nie ma.
> Jezeli chcemy miec tak super dokładne wyniki obliczeń to trzeba zrobić w terenie dokładne pomiary stopnia zawilgocenia izolacji i uzglednić to w obliczenianiach, nie ma innej metody. Mamy tak dokladne wyniki obliczeń jak dokładne sa dane.


W OZC tego nie zrobisz, ale ja w swoim programie mogę np. za pomocą współczynnika korygującego uwzględniającego proces starzenia i związaną z tym zmianę współczynnika przewodności cieplnej styropianu. Tym nie mniej powinno to być jakoś znormalizowane. Poza tym normy nie podają sporej liczby współczynników przewodności cieplnej obecnie stosowanych materiałów oraz występują istotne różnice np. w wartościach współczynników oporu dyfuzyjnego dla tego samego materiału o różnych gęstościach podawane w oficjalnych publikacjach. Dokładają się do tego błędy wykonawcze i tolerancje produkcyjne. Suma sumarum i tak krążymy co najwyżej w pobliżu rzeczywistych parametrów przegród zewnętrznych gorszych od projektowych, czego dowodzą wysokie rachunki za nośniki energii w domach ponoć energooszczędnych.

nilsan

----------


## compi

"Jak widać coś jednak popłynie w tej szczelinie powietrznej."

Widziałeś nilsan styro klejone na piankę? Tam nie ma praktycznie żadnej szczeliny, a jeśli jest to dosłownie milimetrowa. I pytanie się nasuwa gdzie ta wyliczona woda z tej szczeliny wejdzie prędzej. W gazobeton czy styro? Jeśli w ogóle ta woda tam będzie. Eh, dajmy se spokój. Chciałbym taką zdegradowaną lodem elewację zobaczyć i poczytać w jakich okolicznościach styropian stracił swoje właściwości. Nie natknąłem się nigdy na tego rodzaju opis i tutaj chyba po raz pierwszy rozbiera się na czynniki pierwsze tego typu sytuację. Jak pisałem nie mam dokończonej elewacji, ani głównej, ani dolnej opaski. Zimą szczegółowo oglądałem czy gdzieś nie ma pęknięć czy uszkodzeń. Śladów wody, zacieków, SOPLI, nie znalazłem. W środku również.

----------


## asolt

> W OZC tego nie zrobisz, ale ja w swoim programie mogę np. za pomocą współczynnika korygującego uwzględniającego proces starzenia i związaną z tym zmianę współczynnika przewodności cieplnej styropianu. Tym nie mniej powinno to być jakoś znormalizowane. Poza tym normy nie podają sporej liczby współczynników przewodności cieplnej obecnie stosowanych materiałów oraz występują istotne różnice np. w wartościach współczynników oporu dyfuzyjnego dla tego samego materiału o różnych gęstościach podawane w oficjalnych publikacjach. Dokładają się do tego błędy wykonawcze i tolerancje produkcyjne. Suma sumarum i tak krążymy co najwyżej w pobliżu rzeczywistych parametrów przegród zewnętrznych gorszych od projektowych, czego dowodzą wysokie rachunki za nośniki energii w domach ponoć energooszczędnych.
> 
> nilsan


Tak zgadza się ale wniosek wynikający z przytoczonego artykułu dotyczył obliczen budynków już istniejących i nie uwzglednienia przez audytora ozc zmian oporu cieplnego izolacji przez zawilgocenie. Twój program moze to wyliczy ale opór bedzie tylko oszacowany a nie przyjety wg badań w terenie. Jak dokładanie to dokładnie. Przyjmując okreslone założenia zawsze udowodnimy to co chcemy udowodnić. 
To że nie ma jednoznaczności w określaniu parametrów materiałów izolacyjnych faktycznie utrudnia przyjecie odpowiednich wsp. i producenci tych materiałów powinni byc odpowiedzialni za swoje wyroby. Takie jest życie.

----------


## nilsan

> a konkretnie to co sugerujesz ?? chcesz powiedzieć że 9g wody na m2  izolacji może spowodować jakiekolwiek negatywne skutki ?? zanim  przejdziemy dalej w tej dyskusji proponuję żebyś rozlał na stole o  powierzchni 1m2 równą warstwą 9ml wody, a potem opowiedział nam jakie z  tego wynikły skutki
> 
> albo proponuję inny eksperyment, nalać do plastikowych butelek pet  proporcjonalną równowartość wody 9g/m2 i wsadzić do zamrażalnika a potem  opisać na forum co się stało
> 
> PS dla tych którym się nie chce robić tych eksperymentów odpowiadam że  nic się nie stanie bo ilość wody jest tak mała że nie ma kompletnie  żadnego wpływu na cokolwiek, 9g/m2 to w proporcji 0,06g/litr czyli  przypadnie 1 kropelka wody na całą plastikowa butelkę pet 1,5l
> 
>  gdzie ty to wyczytałeś ?? w tym co on linkował nie ma żadnych  konkretów, nawet nie wiadomo kto się pod tym podpisał, żadnych zdjęć, ja  radze ci wstrzymaj się do czasu aż tomek_W to odpowiednio skomentuje
> 
>  bo mikroskop do tego trzeba wziąć, bo jest tego mniej niż kot potrafi  napłakać, igłę w stogu siana łatwiej znaleźć niż wodę w styropianie
> ...


Po pierwsze woda w styropianie akumuluje się w trakcie prawie całego sezonu grzewczego i odparowywać zaczyna dopiero przy temperaturach zewnętrznych powyżej +12*C. 
Po drugie, według przedstawionych przeze mnie obliczeń, dotyczących tylko części sezonu grzewczego z temperaturami poniżej -10*C, ilość skondensowanej pary wodnej w styropianie wynosi nie 9, a 29 g/m2. Widać z tego, że nawet nie bardzo wiesz co komentujesz. W rzeczywistości może się jej zgromadzić nawet do 50 g/m2 w przeciągu całego sezonu grzewczego. 
Proces kondensacji i odparowania pary wodnej przebiega w następujący sposób.
W wąskich porach styropianu, wraz ze wzrostem zawilgocenia, dochodzi do kapilarnej kondensacji pary wodnej i utworzenia ograniczonych dwustronnie meniskami wklęsłymi obszarów z kondensatem, zwanych mostkami. Z uwagi na dążenie układu do uzyskania lokalnej równowagi termodynamicznej, napływająca para wodna skrapla się w obszarze mostka, przepływa w formie ciekłej i odparowuje z drugiego menisku. W mechanizmie kondensacji-odparowania (rys.) kolejno po sobie zachodzą następujące procesy:
- dyfuzja pary wodnej w kapilarze,
- kondensacja na powierzchni menisku mostka,
- przepływ kapilarny w obszarze mostka,
- odparowanie z powierzchni drugiego menisku.



Ponieważ w strefie kondensacji występują temperatury ujemne, to woda w mostkach kapilarnych zamarza zwiększając swoją objętość i jednocześnie powiększając średnicę kanału kapilary oraz trwale odkształcając wewnętrzną strukturę styropianu. Wraz ze wzrostem temperatury zewnętrznej powraca ona do stanu ciekłego i odparowuje.

Porównanie butelki pet do kapilary o średnicy 1 mikrometra jest rzeczywiście bardzo trafne. Ale to jest charakterystyczny dla ciebie sposób argumentacji.
Nie bardzo rozumiem co niby ten świstak zawija w te sreberka, ale to kolejny przykład na to w jak głębokich oparach absurdu przebiega twoje rozumowanie.
Co zaś się tyczy przydomka, to nie mam nic przeciwko takiemu, ponieważ wbrew temu co sądzisz bajki również trzeba umieć pisać w sposób logiczny, zrozumiały i interesujący dla czytelników.

nilsan

----------


## asolt

> a konkretnie to co sugerujesz ?? chcesz powiedzieć że 9g wody na m2  izolacji może spowodować jakiekolwiek negatywne skutki ?? zanim  przejdziemy dalej w tej dyskusji proponuję żebyś rozlał na stole o  powierzchni 1m2 równą warstwą 9ml wody, a potem opowiedział nam jakie z  tego wynikły skutki
> 
>  gdzie ty to wyczytałeś ?? w tym co on linkował nie ma żadnych  konkretów, nawet nie wiadomo kto się pod tym podpisał, żadnych zdjęć, ja  radze ci wstrzymaj się do czasu aż tomek_W to odpowiednio skomentuje


 Ja się tylko odniosłem do wypowiedzi nilsana, a nie treści artykułu i nic wiecej, najłatwiej jest krytykować

----------


## surgi22

Nilsen 50 g wody na m2 zgromadzone przez cały sezon grzewczy rozsadzi styropian w pył, 
PS sprawdź najperw średnie temperatury w miesiącach listopad- marzec w POLSCE , ręczę Ci nie jest to -11 C.

----------


## nilsan

> Świstak zawija w sreberka "Twoje" wysokie rachunki w domu energooszczędnym,600zł u* j-j,*1300zł u* Lobo_M* i inne podobne.
> Oni mają pow.25cm styropianu na ścianach,WM z reku i inne tego typu rzeczy...
> "Twoja" teoria się u nich nie sprawdza ? 
> Cud czy Twoja niewiedza ?
> Śmiem twierdzić,że to drugie...


Zapomniałeś tylko dodać, że te energooszczędne domy zasilane są pompami ciepła, gdzie około 2/3 energii jest za free.
Pomnóż więc podawane wyniki razy trzy, to wtedy będziesz bliższy prawdy o rzeczywistym zapotrzebowaniu na energię ich termosów.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsen 50 g wody na m2 zgromadzone przez cały sezon grzewczy rozsadzi styropian w pył, 
> PS sprawdź najperw średnie temperatury w miesiącach listopad- marzec w POLSCE , ręczę Ci nie jest to -11 C.


Nie wiem czy się zwracasz do mnie czy do Lesly Nilsena, ale załóżmy, że jednak do mnie, bo Lesly Nielsen raczej tu nie zagląda.
Gdyby wziąć pod uwagę średniodobowe temperatury zewnętrzne w sezonie grzewczym, które wahają się w przedziale +2*C - +4*C, to o kondensacji strefowej w warstwie styropianu w ogóle byśmy nie rozmawiali, bo po prostu by jej nie było. Ponieważ gęstość strumienia kondensacji pary wodnej oblicza się w [g/m2 x h], to należało by określić ile godzin w sezonie grzewczym występują poszczególne temperatury od -10*C w dół co jeden stopień. Wtedy uzyskasz wynik realnej ilości zgromadzonego kondensatu w warstwie styropianu w ciągu całego sezonu grzewczego. Ja to zrobiłem i wyszło mi dla omawianej przegrody około 50g/m2.

nilsan

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Zapomniałeś tylko dodać, że te energooszczędne domy zasilane są pompami ciepła, gdzie około 2/3 energii jest za free.
> Pomnóż więc podawane wyniki razy trzy, to wtedy będziesz bliższy prawdy o rzeczywistym zapotrzebowaniu na energię ich termosów.
> 
> nilsan



Ale głupoty piszesz!!!! Większość domów energooszczędnych nie ma pomp ciepła, poza nielicznymi wyjątkami. 90% domów ociepla się styropianem i nie słyszałem nigdzie żeby nagle zniknąl albo stracil właściwości termoizilacyjne. To co piszesz to totalne bzdury osoby zacofanej technologicznie, styropian nigdy nie nasiąknie przy odpowiedniej wentylacji domu od wewnątrz. 
PS- średnie temperatura zimą w polsce to w zależności od żródła około -2st celsjusza.

----------


## Liwko

> Zapomniałeś tylko dodać, że te energooszczędne domy zasilane są pompami ciepła, gdzie około 2/3 energii jest za free.
> 
> 
> nilsan


 :big lol: 

Ale kabaret.  :big grin:

----------


## nilsan

> Bzdura,kolejny raz wychodzi Twój brak wiedzy i zacofanie,w domach energooszczędnych nie opłacalne jest instalowanie pompy ciepła,w/w domy ogrzewane są bezpośrednio prądem,*j-j*-grzejniki,*Lobo_M* kable grzejne...


Oczywiście nie mam pojęcia w jaki sposób ogrzewają swoje budynki wymienieni przez ciebie ich użytkownicy, bo na wątek o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym nie zaglądam, ponieważ jest to najmniej efektywny rodzaj ogrzewania z COP = 0,85-1,0 w zależności od wybranej metody czy pośredniej (wodny kocioł elektryczny z grzałką z wyjątkiem kotłów indukcyjnych), czy bezpośredniej. Poza tym bajki o kosztach ogrzewania to piękna rzecz podobnie jak stosunek przerywany, który z reguły kończy się wpadką.
Domy energooszczędne (nie pasywne) ogrzewa się właśnie PC P-W inwerterowymi ze średnim COP = 3 i to ma sens, ale każdy bzdury wypisywać może.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Ale głupoty piszesz!!!! Większość domów energooszczędnych nie ma pomp ciepła, poza nielicznymi wyjątkami. 90% domów ociepla się styropianem i nie słyszałem nigdzie żeby nagle zniknąl albo stracil właściwości termoizilacyjne. To co piszesz to totalne bzdury osoby zacofanej technologicznie, styropian nigdy nie nasiąknie przy odpowiedniej wentylacji domu od wewnątrz. 
> PS- średnie temperatura zimą w polsce to w zależności od żródła około -2st celsjusza.


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz na spokojnie co napisałem na temat temperatur zewnętrznych i metody akumulacji wilgoci w styropianie.
Nigdzie nie pisałem o temperaturze średniej tylko o zestawieniu godzinowym temperatur poniżej -10*C w sezonie grzewczym.
Jeżeli dla ciebie nie ma w tym różnicy, to po co dalej dyskutować 
Dla ciebie być może to co piszę to głupoty, natomiast dla mnie to brutalna policzalna prawda , oparta o prawa fizyki budowli.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> nilsan, zanim takie "rewelacje" napiszesz, to zastanów się chociaż troche...
> bo momentami zachowujesz się jak wspomniany Leslie Nielsen...


Napisz jaśniej o co ci chodzi, bo nie łapię płenty.
Odnoszę wrażenie, że nie macie innych argumentów poza tymi:
- bzdury,
- głupoty,
- zacofany,
- niedouczony itd.
A może, któryś by się wykazał znajomością praw fizyki budowli i machnął jakieś kontrobliczenia, żeby udowodnić swoje racje, a nie tylko w kółko ta sama mantra, powtarzana do znudzenia. Co wy fanclub styropianu założyliście i żadne argumenty do was nie docierają. Przecież pokazałem na przykładzie kolegi *Teves'a* ile warte są obliczenia projektowe w tych super ergooszczędnych domach. Zupełnie nic do was nie dociera?

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> no wszystkiego po trochu...i nie ma to nic wspólnego z fizyką budowli.....
> j-j ma dom pasywny, grzeje prądem. Marcin Cetera ma dom energooszczędny, grzeje prądem..i wielu wielu innych...
> W wątku prądowym jest sporo osób grzejących prądem domy energooszczędne (oczywiście w taniej taryfie) i koszty są takie jakie Arturo podał..wszystko zależy od tego jak dany dom jest energooszczędny....pisanie że domy energooszczędne grzeje się tylko PC z COP=3 to dla mnie 
> "- bzdury,
> - głupoty,
> - zacofany,
> - niedouczony itd."
> ot co...


A dla mnie krótkowzroczne bajkopisarstwo.
Skoro wali się na ściany 25cm styropianu, okna superpseudooszczelne ze współczynnikiem infiltracji a < 0.3, WM+R ze współczynnikiem wymiany 0,2/h i realną sprawnością 15%, to niezastosowanie PC jest totalną niekonsekwencja idei energooszczedzania. Przecież tyle kasy jest tracone na drogie ogrzewanie elektryczne. 
To może sensowniej dać tylko 15cm Rockwolla, zrobić porządną wentylację grawitacyjną, kupić normalne okna ze współczynnikiem infiltracji a < 0.5, zaoszczędzone pieniądze przeznaczyć na zakup PC P-W inwerterową (nie potrzebuje bufora ciepła) i rachunek ekonomiczny nakładów inwestycyjnych oraz kosztów ogrzewania w perspektywie 25lat wyjdzie taki sam, a w chałupie będzie się żyło normalnie, a nie zdychało z braku powietrza jak niedajboże zabraknie prądu przez kilkanaście lub kilkadziesiąt godzin.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Domy energooszczędne (nie pasywne) ogrzewa się właśnie PC P-W inwerterowymi ze średnim COP = 3 i to ma sens, *ale każdy bzdury wypisywać może*.
> 
> nilsan


Pogrążasz się coraz bardziej nilsan. Co ty człowieku za głupoty wypisujesz na tym forum to masakra.

----------


## nilsan

> Pogrążasz się coraz bardziej nilsan. Co ty człowieku za głupoty wypisujesz na tym forum to masakra.


Jak się człowiek zaplącze w stado wron, to trzeba krakać jak one.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Jak się człowiek zaplącze w stado wron, to trzeba krakać jak one.
> 
> nilsan


Więc co cię geniuszu tu jeszcze trzyma? My wrony, doskonale sobie poradzimy bez twojej "cennej" wiedzy. Zaplatałeś się sam w tym wszystkim o czym piszesz :wink:

----------


## nilsan

> Kolejne bzdury opowiadasz i potwierdzasz swoje niedouczenie a związek braku prądu z niemożnością otwierania okien to szczyt głupoty i bezmyślości !!
> W moim przypadku napisze Ci ilość materiałów koniecznych zejścia z projektowych 88kWh/m2/rok(też ktoś wylliczył)do 35-40kWh/m2/rok(118m2)a Ty oblicz to(dla własnej wiedzy) i podaj wynik,to może przestaniesz gadać głupoty:
> Zmiana grubości ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych z 12cm na 22cm-15m3 
> Zmiana grubości ocieplenia stropu z 25cm na 40cm-20m3
> Zmiana grubości ocieplenia podłogi z 10cm na 20cm-16m3
> Zmiana wentylacji grawitacyjnej na WM z reku-koszt reku-centrala went.średniej klasy,kanały termoflex,robocizna własna ale minus koszt komina i obróbki,którego nie będę wykonywał,minus koszt nawiewników,minus kosz kominków wentylacyjnych.
> Koszt okien 3 szybowych z szybą 0,5 wyniósł mnie 11tys.zł,zakładamy,że zwykłe okna będą połowe tańsze.
> Teraz ogrzewanie c.o i cwu:
> piecyk elektryczny+bojler,lub kable grzejne ale minus koszt komina spalinowego i obróbki,
> ...


Ten remat był już wałkowany w wątku _"czy jest ktoś niezadowolony podłogówki wodnej"_.
Powtarzać się nie będę. Zostawiam wam pole do popisu w tym zakresie. Swoje racje udokumentowałem obliczeniami, których poza czczą paplaniną, żaden z was nie potrafi podważyć, a w nieskończoność udowadniać wam tego, że nie jestem wielbłądem nie zamierzam. Każdy lubi różne bajki, a ich wybór jest przeogromny.
Ja wiem, że na FM są tylko ludzie, którzy wszystko robią własnymi rękami jak *netbet*, skądinąd bardzo sympatyczny gość, i z reguły, jak to ma w zwyczaju pisać czołowy satyryk tego forum niejaki *mpoplaw*, wszystko ich kosztuje od 1,- do 5,- PLN. Już kiedyś był taki zbawca polskiej przedsiębiorczości niejaki Roman Młodkowski z TVN-u, u którego wszystkie koszty prowadzenia działalności gospodarczej oscylowały na podobnym poziomie, a ilu ludzi się dało na to nabrać, to można sobie poczytać w wiadomościach archiwalnych. Podobnie jest z waszymi nierealnymi teoriami.
Jeżeli chcesz wiedzieć, to mnie sam montaż okien kosztował 8tys. PLN, stąd zakładam, że u ciebie są tylko dwa, no może cztery, więc te swoje wyliczanki to se włóż między bajki.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Więc co cię geniuszu tu jeszcze trzyma? My wrony, doskonale sobie poradzimy bez twojej "cennej" wiedzy. Zaplatałeś się sam w tym wszystkim o czym piszesz


Wy raczej na pewno tak, bo głupot już narobiliście, ale czytelnicy FM mają jeszcze szansę zastanowić się jak mogą wydać pieniądze na własny dom.
Ja pisze głównie dla nich, a nie dla was. Wy już dawno utonęliście w oceanie samozachwytu i samouwielbienia własnymi dokonaniami. I już nie ma co ratować.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Wy raczej na pewno tak, bo głupot już narobiliście, ale czytelnicy FM mają jeszcze szansę zastanowić się jak mogą wydać pieniądze na własny dom.
> Ja pisze głównie dla nich, a nie dla was. Wy już dawno utonęliście w oceanie samozachwytu i samouwielbienia własnymi dokonaniami. I już nie ma co ratować.
> 
> nilsan


Allle nam dopierniczyłeś... 


Ty nilsan, masz coś wspólnego z tą firmą? http://www.nilsan.pl/

----------


## Liwko

> Oczywiście,że ma 
> Także uprawia reklame aż miło


reklamę??? buahahaha  :big grin: 
Ja na miejscu inwestorów omijał bym tego gościa z daleka, a na miejscu kilku obrażanych forumowiczów bym go osobiście odwiedził i porozmawiał z nim :big grin:

----------


## nilsan

Nie zaprzeczam i nie potwierdzam.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> reklamę??? buahahaha 
> Ja na miejscu inwestorów omijał bym tego gościa z daleka, a na miejscu kilku obrażanych forumowiczów bym go osobiście odwiedził i porozmawiał z nim


Nie ma najmniejszego problemu, do dyskusji jestem pierwszy. W końcu człowiekowi od czasu do czasu też się jakaś przyjemność od życia należy, a nie tylko ciągłe aluzje, że się rozminąłem z rozumem, jak go rozdawali.  :yes: 

nilsan

----------


## compi

"Ponieważ w strefie kondensacji występują temperatury ujemne"

Patrząc na wykresy załączone przez pzw to w 15cm styro wg powyższej opinii ta strefa to chyba kilka centymetrów. I trzymając się dalej tej wersji woda ta powinna się przedostać przez pozostałe centymetry styro, aby się wykroplić we wspomnanej wcześniej szczelinie, której u mnie praktycznie brak. To się chyba nadaje na jakiś następny odcinek programu "Nie Do Wiary".

----------


## Liwko

> To się chyba nadaje na jakiś następny odcinek programu "Nie Do Wiary".


Ja bym inaczej napisał. To się nie trzyma kupy  :smile: 
Wesołych Świąt!

----------


## nydar

Mam pytanie do Nilsana ido innych światłych styropianistów. Pytanie postawie w postaci krótkiej opowieści.W lutym wierciłem otwór przez ścianę szczytową pod antenę satelitarną, przez ścianę i styropian na elewacji (15cm).Słoneczna pogoda i do tego tęgi mróz.Prawie cała wilgoć z powietrza leżała na ziemi ,taka biała i puszysta.W domu dosychało parę metrów sześciennych świeżo wylanej posadzki(temp.wewnątrz +20oC)przy WM na pełen gaz + GWC  .Co waszym zdaniem stało się ze styropianem ?

----------


## nydar

W Wielki Piątek nie robi się tego bliźniemu :no:

----------


## nydar

Popsułeś taką piękną prowokację

----------


## compi

Ja mam cały czas wrażenie, że to ktoś inny nas prowokuje.

----------


## Liwko

> Popsułeś taką piękną prowokację


Kto? Ja nie  :no:

----------


## nydar

Nie należy czytać byle czego.

----------


## nydar

Liwko .Twój wredny cytat zniknął ,w związku z czym cała nasza paplanina straciła sens.Myślę sobie prowokacja czy ki diabeł.

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko .Twój wredny cytat zniknął ,w związku z czym cała nasza paplanina straciła sens.Myślę sobie prowokacja czy ki diabeł.


Pamiętaj, Wielki Piątek. Nie bluźnij :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

No dobra koniec uprzejmości .Na tą elewację wydałem parę ładnych złotych.Proszę powiedzcie co teoretycznie mogło się przydarzyć ,a co faktycznie się stało.Liwko ma zakaz bo zdradził.

----------


## Liwko



----------


## nydar

No dobra odpuszczę ci.Skrajne warunki ponadprzeciętna wilgotność,mróz na zewnątrz.W normalnej eksploatacji takie rzeczy nie występują.Mimo,że nastajecie na Nilsana,facet potwierdza jednak pewne prawidła.

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Mam pytanie do Nilsana ido innych światłych styropianistów. Pytanie postawie w postaci krótkiej opowieści.W lutym wierciłem otwór przez ścianę szczytową pod antenę satelitarną, przez ścianę i styropian na elewacji (15cm).Słoneczna pogoda i do tego tęgi mróz.Prawie cała wilgoć z powietrza leżała na ziemi ,taka biała i puszysta.W domu dosychało parę metrów sześciennych świeżo wylanej posadzki(temp.wewnątrz +20oC)przy WM na pełen gaz + GWC  .*Co waszym zdaniem stało się ze styropianem ?*


Przewiercił sie bez problemu czy pękło wiertło ? Proszę nie trzymaj nas w niepewności do rana  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Przewiercił się do zbiornika wody w styropianie i wyleciało 5 m3 wody.

----------


## animuss

> Mam pytanie do Nilsana ido innych światłych styropianistów. Pytanie postawie w postaci krótkiej opowieści.W lutym wierciłem otwór przez ścianę szczytową pod antenę satelitarną, przez ścianę i styropian na elewacji (15cm).Słoneczna pogoda i do tego tęgi mróz.Prawie cała wilgoć z powietrza leżała na ziemi ,taka biała i puszysta.W domu dosychało parę metrów sześciennych świeżo wylanej posadzki(temp.wewnątrz +20oC)przy WM na pełen gaz + GWC  .Co waszym zdaniem stało się ze styropianem ?


Styropian ustąpił udało Ci się go przewiercić  ?

----------


## compi

Nie, zanim wyjął wiertło to już zdążyło zardzewieć. Ja również w świeżym, jeszcze o sporej wilgotności domu wierciłem na wylot i dodatkowo puszki obsadzałem w osi na zewnątrz i w środku. Kompletnie żadnej wilgoci ani wody nie zauważyłem, a grzebałem się tam jakiś czas.

----------


## surgi22

> Nie, zanim wyjął wiertło to już zdążyło zardzewieć. Ja również w świeżym, jeszcze o sporej wilgotności domu wierciłem na wylot i dodatkowo puszki obsadzałem w osi na zewnątrz i w środku. Kompletnie żadnej wilgoci ani wody nie zauważyłem, a grzebałem się tam jakiś czas.


Bo może słabo szukałeś Ty, Ty  STYROPIANOFILU  :big lol: [
PS. Sorki ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać.

----------


## compi

No tak, mogłem tam wsadzić papierową serwetkę i czekać aż nasiąknie. Poradźcie jak szukać tej wody gdy będę wiercił otwór pod czerpnię ścienną.

----------


## adkwapniewski

papierową serwetkę ? No to już fetysz ...  :big grin:  Nie lepiej paluszkiem  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> No tak, mogłem tam wsadzić papierową serwetkę i czekać aż nasiąknie. Poradźcie jak szukać tej wody gdy będę wiercił otwór pod czerpnię ścienną.


Przez słomkę, albo strzykawką z igłą  :big grin:

----------


## nilsan

> Mam pytanie do Nilsana ido innych światłych styropianistów. Pytanie postawie w postaci krótkiej opowieści.W lutym wierciłem otwór przez ścianę szczytową pod antenę satelitarną, przez ścianę i styropian na elewacji (15cm).Słoneczna pogoda i do tego tęgi mróz.Prawie cała wilgoć z powietrza leżała na ziemi ,taka biała i puszysta.W domu dosychało parę metrów sześciennych świeżo wylanej posadzki(temp.wewnątrz +20oC)przy WM na pełen gaz + GWC  .Co waszym zdaniem stało się ze styropianem ?


Moim zdaniem wyjąłeś mokre wiertło.

_WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT_

nilsan

----------


## nydar

Styropian był suchy.Twierdzę to na podstawie badania wilgotności drewna(marki do mocowania konstrukcji anteny)Drewno w styropianie miało niższą wilgotność niż drewno wewnątrz domu o1,5%. W trakcie wysychania posadzki wilgotność powietrza z wyjątkiem pierwszych dwóch dni utrzymywała się na poziomie 60-65%,tmp+20oC.Wydaje mi się że próba wyliczenia teoretycznego wilgotności izolacji obarczona jest dużym błędem,ponieważ nie uwzględnia natężenia promieniowania słonecznego,siły wiatru i jego wilgotności oraz koloru elewacji.To przypadkowe doświadczenie potwierdza jedynie,że elewacja i dom suchy,to dom dobrze wentylowany

----------


## surgi22

Jak możesz tak przy Swiętach wijać nóż w serce Nilsana, tam musiała być woda. Przecież Nilsan to wyliczył .

----------


## nilsan

> Mam pytanie do Nilsana ido innych światłych styropianistów. Pytanie postawie w postaci krótkiej opowieści.W lutym wierciłem otwór przez ścianę szczytową pod antenę satelitarną, przez ścianę i styropian na elewacji (15cm).Słoneczna pogoda i do tego tęgi mróz.Prawie cała wilgoć z powietrza leżała na ziemi ,taka biała i puszysta.W domu dosychało parę metrów sześciennych świeżo wylanej posadzki(temp.wewnątrz +20oC)przy WM na pełen gaz + GWC .Co waszym zdaniem stało się ze styropianem ?






> *Styropian był suchy.Twierdzę to na podstawie badania wilgotności drewna(marki do mocowania konstrukcji anteny)Drewno w styropianie miało niższą wilgotność niż drewno wewnątrz domu o1,5%.* W trakcie wysychania posadzki wilgotność powietrza z wyjątkiem pierwszych dwóch dni utrzymywała się na poziomie 60-65%,tmp+20oC.Wydaje mi się że próba wyliczenia teoretycznego wilgotności izolacji obarczona jest dużym błędem,ponieważ nie uwzględnia natężenia promieniowania słonecznego,siły wiatru i jego wilgotności oraz koloru elewacji.To przypadkowe doświadczenie potwierdza jedynie,że elewacja i dom suchy,to dom dobrze wentylowany


Powiem szczerze, że nie spodziewałem się innej odpowiedzi. Dlatego również postanowiłem cię sprowokować. 
Choć nie do końca rozumiem czy w końcu wierciłeś w styropianie, czy w drewnie. 
To, że w trakcie rzekomego wiercenia w styropianie nie zauważysz wilgotności na poziomie 20-30 g/m2, było dla mnie sprawą oczywistą, ponieważ na objętość 1 x 1 x 15 cm przypada jej tylko od 2 do 3 mg, czyli śladowa ilość. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że jest ona tam obecna i wpływa na parametry izolacyjne styropianu i całej przegrody zewnętrznej. 
We współczynniku przejmowania ciepła z elewacji uwzględniany jest wpływ prędkości wiatru. Natomiast dla większości pastelowych kolorów elewacji, współczynnik emisji promieniowania jest taki sam i również jest on uwzględniany we wspomnianym współczynniku przejmowania ciepła. 
Nasłonecznienie elewacji zmienia rozkład temperatur w przegrodzie zewnętrznej i ma wpływ na gęstość strumieni: dyfuzji, kondensacji i odparowania pary wodnej.
Obliczenia teoretyczne są jak najbardziej prawidłowe i dodatkowo empirycznie potwierdzone, dlatego mogły być wprowadzone do norm europejskich jako obowiązująca metodologia badania projektowego przegród budowlanych. 
Porównywanie wilgotności dybli z drewna osadzonych na elewacji w styropianie i w domu jest bez sensu z uwagi na różnice temperatur i wilgotności bezwzględnych panujące w środku i na zewnątrz budynku.

Jeszcze raz 

_WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT_

nilsan

----------


## surgi22

Jak sam napisałeś jest to śladowa ilość która w śladowy sposób może wpływać na właściwości fizyczne styropianu np lambę , powiedz mi o ile może sie obniżyć współczynnik lamba styropianu standartowego z lambdą 0,04 przy obecności wody w ilości 20-30 g m2 o 1%- 5% ??
WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT.

----------


## compi

Nilsan! Gdzie są do jasnej ciasnej te sople i lejąca się woda? Śmingus się zbliża!

----------


## nydar

Nilsan.Na podstawie wilgotności drewna(w tym wypadku sosnowego) i jego temperatury,możesz określić wilgotność powietrza otaczające to drewno.Skoro np. wyjdzie ,że drewno przebywało w atmosferze 55%wilgotności bo ma taką a nie inną wilgotność,to oznacza,że styropian w pomieszczeniu o wilgotności 55% będzie miał jakąś wilgotność.Pytanie czy to jest nadal suchy ,czy mokry styropian.Moim zdaniem suchy.

----------


## nilsan

> Jak sam napisałeś jest to śladowa ilość która w śladowy sposób może wpływać na właściwości fizyczne styropianu np lambę , powiedz mi o ile może sie obniżyć współczynnik lamba styropianu standartowego z lambdą 0,04 przy obecności wody w ilości 20-30 g m2 o 1%- 5% ??
> WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT.


Wilgotność wytrącająca się w warstwie styropianu w podanych ilościach nie ma większego wpływu na współczynnik przewodności cieplnej styropianu.
Wpływ ma natomiast jej zamarzanie w kapilarach, które demoluje strukturę wewnętrzną styropianu i to dopiero ma wpływ na jego współczynnik przewodności cieplnej, oczywiście w perspektywie 15-25lat, ponieważ z biegiem lat stopniowo obniża współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego styropianu, zwiększając jego nasiąkliwość.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan.Na podstawie wilgotności drewna(w tym wypadku sosnowego) i jego temperatury,możesz określić wilgotność powietrza otaczające to drewno.Skoro np. wyjdzie ,że drewno przebywało w atmosferze 55%wilgotności bo ma taką a nie inną wilgotność,to oznacza,że styropian w pomieszczeniu o wilgotności 55% będzie miał jakąś wilgotność.Pytanie czy to jest nadal suchy ,czy mokry styropian.Moim zdaniem suchy.


Mylisz dyfuzję pary wodnej z higroskopijnością materiału.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

Chciałbym jeszcze na chwilę powrócić do tematu oddychania ścian.
Rozważmy dwie przegrody zewnętrzne, wykonane jak w rozpatrywanym poprzednio przykładzie, z termoizolacją o grubości 15cm, z tym że jedną ocieplimy styropianem EPS30, natomiast druga wełną ROCKWOLL. Kubatura budynku 420m3, powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych z pominięciem okien (poddasze bez paroizolacji):
450 / 2,8 * 3 = 450m2.
Wymiana powietrza oraz ilość usuwanej pary wodnej na podstawie poprzednich obliczeń:
n = 0,5/h -> 903 g/h
n = 0,2/h -> 361 g/h
Gęstość strumienia dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej dla Ti = 20*C, Te = +2*C, fi = 55%, fe = 85% wynosi dla:

styropianu -> g = 0,048 g/m2 x h -> 450m2 x 1h x 0,048 g/m2 x h  = 22g
wełny       -> g = 0,301 g/m2 x h -> 450m2 x 1h x 0,301 g/m2 x h  = 135g

Ilość pary wodnej usuwanej poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne (poddasze bez paroizolacji), w stosunku do ilości pary wodnej usuwanej poprzez wentylację, dla ściany ocieplonej:

- styropianem:

n = 0,5/h -> 22g / 903g *100% = *2,5%*
n = 0,2/h -> 22g / 361g *100% = *6,1%*

- wełną:

n = 0,5/h -> 135g / 903g *100% = *15,0%*
n = 0,2/h -> 135g / 361g *100% = *37,4%*

Jak widać ściany jednak oddychają, tylko trzeba je prawidłowo termoizolować, a nie piać z zachwytu nad wątpliwej jakości zaletami styropianu.

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

U moich rodziców styropian na ścianach ma już ponad 20 lat. Dom oczywiście z wentylacją grawitacyjną. Z tego co tu piszesz, powinien ten styro ledwo dychać. Pogadam z ojcem by wyciąć próbkę i go obejrzeć. Porobię zdjęcia. 
Jeżeli nie zaobserwuję nic niepokojącego, to czy nilsan przyznasz nam rację? Oczywiście jeżeli będzie na odwrót, to obiecuję przeprosiny i zwrot honoru.

----------


## nilsan

Prościej jest sprawdzić ilość zużywanego opału na przestrzeni tych 20lat w poszczególnych sezonach grzewczych.

nilsan

----------


## michal.bdg

Nie jestem ekspertem i nie zagłębiałem się w parametry i nic nie liczyłem...ale na chłopski rozum. Różnica w cenie ok.2-3 razy na korzyść styropianu powoduje że po tych 15-20 latach możemy po prostu zmienić sobie ocieplenie a przy tym poprawić estetykę budynku.
-Michał

----------


## Liwko

> Prościej jest sprawdzić ilość zużywanego opału na przestrzeni tych 20lat w poszczególnych sezonach grzewczych.
> 
> nilsan


Jest to jakaś myśl, tylko czy będą mieli rachunki z poprzednich lat to wątpię.

----------


## surgi22

> Chciałbym jeszcze na chwilę powrócić do tematu oddychania ścian.
> Rozważmy dwie przegrody zewnętrzne, wykonane jak w rozpatrywanym poprzednio przykładzie, z termoizolacją o grubości 15cm, z tym że jedną ocieplimy styropianem EPS30, natomiast druga wełną ROCKWOLL. Kubatura budynku 420m3, powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych z pominięciem okien (poddasze bez paroizolacji):
> 450 / 2,8 * 3 = 450m2.
> Wymiana powietrza oraz ilość usuwanej pary wodnej na podstawie poprzednich obliczeń:
> n = 0,5/h -> 903 g/h
> n = 0,2/h -> 361 g/h
> Gęstość strumienia dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej dla Ti = 20*C, Te = +2*C, fi = 55%, fe = 85% wynosi dla:
> 
> styropianu -> g = 0,048 g/m2 x h -> 450m2 x 1h x 0,048 g/m2 x h  = 22g
> ...


Podaj jaki producent wełny zaleca wykonanie ocieplenia poddasza bez paroizolacji a potem podawaj te ,, inteligentne inaczej '' wyliczenia które mają się do realu jak pięść do nosa. A uwzględniłeś że para wodna musi przeniknąć również przez tynk , ścianę ( mur ) nośną - i chyba opory dyfuzyjne będa rózne dla cegły pełnej, ceramiki , silikatów czy betonu komórkowego , a gdzie zależność czy fugi tylko poziome czy pionowe również ).  Teoria kolego nilsan, teoria , która ma się nijak do praktyki .

----------


## nilsan

> Podaj jaki producent wełny zaleca wykonanie ocieplenia poddasza bez paroizolacji a potem podawaj te ,, inteligentne inaczej '' wyliczenia które mają się do realu jak pięść do nosa.


Np. ROCKWOLL. Była już dyskusja na tym wątku, na ten temat z przedstawicielem producenta, który taką technologię wykonania izolacji termicznej poddasza potwierdził.




> A uwzględniłeś że para wodna musi przeniknąć również przez tynk , ścianę ( mur ) nośną - i chyba opory dyfuzyjne będa rózne dla cegły pełnej, ceramiki , silikatów czy betonu komórkowego , a gdzie zależność czy fugi tylko poziome czy pionowe również ).  Teoria kolego nilsan, teoria , która ma się nijak do praktyki .


Przecież wyraźnie napisałem o jakie przegrody zewnętrzne mi chodzi:



> Chciałbym jeszcze na chwilę powrócić do tematu oddychania ścian.
> *Rozważmy dwie przegrody zewnętrzne, wykonane jak w rozpatrywanym poprzednio przykładzie*, z termoizolacją o grubości 15cm, z tym że jedną ocieplimy styropianem EPS30, natomiast druga wełną ROCKWOLL.


czyli:
- płyta k-g,
- niewentylowana warstwa powietrza 1cm,
- mur z gazobetonu o gr. 25cm na zaprawie cem.-wap. o gr. spoin < 1,5cm,
- niewentylowana warstwa powietrza 1cm,
- styropian 15cm/ wełna ROCKWOLL 15cm,
- klej z siatką + tynk mineralny o łącznej gr. 0,5cm.





> Teoria kolego nilsan, teoria , która ma się nijak do praktyki .


Tak twierdzą ci, którzy nigdy w życiu niczego nie policzyli, bo nie potrafią, a innych argumentów nie posiadają, czyli ci tzw. "*wierzący*".
Chcesz to sprawdź moje obliczenia i udowodnij, że się mylę, bo zaczynasz bredzić jak *mpoplaw*.

nilsan

----------


## nydar

Nilsan.Dla mnie najważniejsze jest aby izolacja była sucha,bo tylko wtedy spełnia swoją rolę.Izolacja jak sama nazwa wskazuje ma izolować a nie oddychać .Od tego są zupełnie inne systemy.I nie mylę dyfuzji z higroskopijnością,tylko w banalnie prosty sposób mogę stwierdzić,czy moja izolacja jest  sucha,czy wilgotna.Wyszło mi,że sucha więc jestem zadowolony,a potwierdza to pobór energii do ogrzewania.Twierdzisz ,że ci którzy z tobą się nie zgadzają,bredzą.Czyżby Prof.dr hab.inż.Jerzy Pogorzelski też,przecież ma zupełnie odmienne zdanie od twojego.Na koniec jeszcze jedno.Uważam ,że wszyscy którzy w minusowych tmp.mają w domach wilgotność względną >40% mają niesprawną wentylację.

----------


## pzw

Cytat : "- wełną:

n = 0,5/h -> 135g / 903g *100% = 15,0%
n = 0,2/h -> 135g / 361g *100% = 37,4%

Jak widać ściany jednak oddychają, tylko trzeba je prawidłowo termoizolować, a nie piać z zachwytu nad wątpliwej jakości zaletami styropianu.

nilsan"

Zapędziłeś się kolego nieźle w swoich dowodach.
Dyfuzyjny przepływ wilgoci zawartej z powietrzu przez przegrodę, w ilości od 15 do prawie 40 % całości strumienia wilgoci, spowoduje
z pewnością spadek temperatury przegrody i dramatyczny spadek izolacyjnosci warstwy ocieplenia z wełny. Zapomniałeś chyba, że izolacyjność wełny osiągamy poprzez zatrzymanie i unieruchomienie czasteczek powietrza między jej włóknami. 
Żonglując wzorami i cyferkami, zapomniałeś o istocie sprawy.
Ja nie twierdzę że styropian jest lepszy od wełny, bo oba izolatory się świetnie uzupełniają, użyte zgodnie z przeznaczeniem, ale nie lubię, jak się z forumowiczów chce zrobić idiotów i forsować na siłe swoje zdanie. 
A 19 czy 20 stron o niczym, to już naprawdę spora przesada  ::-(: .

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan.Dla mnie najważniejsze jest aby izolacja była sucha,bo tylko wtedy spełnia swoją rolę.Izolacja jak sama nazwa wskazuje ma izolować a nie oddychać .Od tego są zupełnie inne systemy.I nie mylę dyfuzji z higroskopijnością,tylko w banalnie prosty sposób mogę stwierdzić,czy moja izolacja jest  sucha,czy wilgotna.Wyszło mi,że sucha więc jestem zadowolony,a potwierdza to pobór energii do ogrzewania.Twierdzisz ,że ci którzy z tobą się nie zgadzają,bredzą.Czyżby Prof.dr hab.inż.Jerzy Pogorzelski też,przecież ma zupełnie odmienne zdanie od twojego.Na koniec jeszcze jedno.Uważam ,że wszyscy którzy w minusowych tmp.mają w domach wilgotność względną >40% mają niesprawną wentylację.


Izolowanie i oddychanie to dwa oddzielne procesy zachodzące w przegrodzie zewnętrznej niezależnie od siebie.
Ponoć najważniejsze jest dobre samopoczucie, więc nie będę ci go psuł.
No cóż profesor też człowiek i musi z czegoś żyć.
Poza tym to co piszę nie stoi w sprzeczności z fizyką budowli, którą gdzieś tam wykłada.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Zapędziłeś się kolego nieźle w swoich dowodach.
> Dyfuzyjny przepływ wilgoci zawartej z powietrzu przez przegrodę, w ilości od 15 do prawie 40 % całości strumienia wilgoci, spowoduje
> z pewnością spadek temperatury przegrody i dramatyczny spadek izolacyjnosci warstwy ocieplenia z wełny. Zapomniałeś chyba, że izolacyjność wełny osiągamy poprzez zatrzymanie i unieruchomienie czasteczek powietrza między jej włóknami. 
> Żonglując wzorami i cyferkami, zapomniałeś o istocie sprawy.
> Ja nie twierdzę że styropian jest lepszy od wełny, bo oba izolatory się świetnie uzupełniają, użyte zgodnie z przeznaczeniem, ale nie lubię, jak się z forumowiczów chce zrobić idiotów i forsować na siłe swoje zdanie. 
> A 19 czy 20 stron o niczym, to już naprawdę spora przesada .


Po pierwsze to mówię o dyfuzji pary wodnej, a nie cząsteczek powietrza.
Po drugie dyfuzja pary wodnej nie powoduje osłabienia izolacyjności przegrody zewnętrznej, ani nie ma wpływu na rozkład temperatur w przegrodzie.
Po trzecie rozkład temperatur zależy wyłącznie od oporu cieplnego przegrody.
Po czwarte na osłabienie izolacyjności ma wpływ jedynie kondensacja pary wodnej, a nie jej dyfuzja, która w mniejszym lub większym stopniu jest w przegrodzie zewnętrznej zawsze obecna.
Po piąte zadałem ci pytanie, na które nie byłeś uprzejmy odpowiedzieć.
Wniosek chyba nie do końca wiesz o czym piszesz.
Poza tym jeżeli twoim zdaniem piszę o niczym, to po co to czytasz. Masz chyba wolną wolę i umiejętność klikania, inaczej byś na to forum nie trafił.
Więc skorzystaj z tej umiejętności.

nilsan

----------


## surgi22

> Np. ROCKWOLL. Była już dyskusja na tym wątku, na ten temat z przedstawicielem producenta, który taką technologię wykonania izolacji termicznej poddasza potwierdził.
> 
> 
> 
> Przecież wyraźnie napisałem o jakie przegrody zewnętrzne mi chodzi:
> 
> czyli:
> - płyta k-g,
> - niewentylowana warstwa powietrza 1cm,
> ...


Tutaj masz wypowiedz przedstawiciela Rockwoola : 

1. Jeżeli zamocujesz folię paroizolacyjną pod pierwszą warstwą wełny to musisz liczyć się z tym, że jeżeli spora ilość wilgoci przejdzie poprzez pierwszą warstwę wełny i natrafi na folię paroizolacyjną może nastąpić wykroplenie. W tym wypadku zalecałbym zastosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej bezpośrednio pod płytę gipsowo- kartonową.

----------


## nilsan

> Tutaj masz wypowiedz przedstawiciela Rockwoola : 
> 
> 1. *Jeżeli zamocujesz folię paroizolacyjną pod pierwszą warstwą wełny to musisz liczyć się z tym, że jeżeli spora ilość wilgoci przejdzie poprzez pierwszą warstwę wełny i natrafi na folię paroizolacyjną może nastąpić wykroplenie.* W tym wypadku zalecałbym zastosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej bezpośrednio pod płytę gipsowo- kartonową.


Ty chyba naprawdę nie rozumiesz o czym piszesz. 
Poniżej masz wyjaśnienie przedstawiciela ROCKWOLLA:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5296069 



> To ja dodam kilka słów również 
> Co do folii paroizolacyjnej - w przypadku stosowania skalnej wełny stosuje się ją tylko w pomieszczeniach mokrych, w pomieszczeniach suchych jest ona niepotrzebna.
> 
> Generalnie, aby nie dochodziło do kondensacji pary wodnej zasada jest taka, że warstwy występujące w przegrodzie, powinny być układane tak aby im bliżej powierzchni zewnętrznej przegrody, miały mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny. Czyli, patrząc od powierzchni wewnętrznej ściany zaczynamy od warstw od większym oporze dyfuzyjnym i idąc w kierunku warstw zewnętrznych, dobieramy materiały o coraz mniejszym oporze dyfuzyjnym. 
> Co do tzw. oddychania ścian – można dyskutować, ale dyfuzja pary wodnej przez przegrody prawie zawsze będzie występowała bo prawie zawsze po obu stronach przegrody wystąpi różnica ciśnień cząstkowych pary wodnej. Bardzo rzadko w ciągu roku zdarzy się sytuacja, że te ciśnienia po obu stronach będą takie same, a przez sezon grzewczy będziemy mieli do czynienia z dyfuzją w kierunku na zewnątrz budynku....


nilsan

----------


## Liwko

Kolejne bajki.
Dlaczego nilsan często ludzie mają problem z grzybkiem w łazienkach? Przecież ściany oddychają! A, to pewnie dlatego że mają w nich płytki i woda nie ma jak przejść przez ścianę  :big grin: . A co by się wydarzyło, gdyby wszystkie przegrody zewnętrzne pomalować od wewnątrz farbą lateksową? Zapewne po pewnym czasie zaczniemy tonąć we własnym pocie  :big grin: 
Powiem ci, że w mojej łazience oprócz płytek mam farbę lateksową nawet na suficie. Po kilku minutach po kąpieli nie ma w niej grama pary :wink:  Mógłbym tą farbą pomalować całe wnętrze domu i efekt by był podobny. Nie potrzebuję psełdo oddychających ścian  :smile: 

Ps. Handlujemy wełną nilsan ?   :big grin:

----------


## nilsan

> Kolejne bajki.
> Dlaczego nilsan często ludzie mają problem z grzybkiem w łazienkach? Przecież ściany oddychają! A, to pewnie dlatego że mają w nich płytki i woda nie ma jak przejść przez ścianę . A co by się wydarzyło, gdyby wszystkie przegrody zewnętrzne pomalować od wewnątrz farbą lateksową? Zapewne po pewnym czasie zaczniemy tonąć we własnym pocie 
> Powiem ci, że w mojej łazience oprócz płytek mam farbę lateksową nawet na suficie. Po kilku minutach po kąpieli nie ma w niej grama pary Mógłbym tą farbą pomalować całe wnętrze domu i efekt by był podobny. Nie potrzebuję psełdo oddychających ścian


 :big lol: 




> Ps. Handlujemy wełną nilsan ?


 :no: 

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

A ty potrzebujesz? Jeżeli tak, to oznacza że nie masz po prostu sprawnej wentylacji  :smile: . Mam styropian na ścianach i szyby w oknach i nie mam problemu z wilgotnością w domu a raczej z jej brakiem. Po co mi oddychalność ścian na poziomie kilku zer po przecinku, skoro nadmiar wilgoci wybierze łatwiejszą drogę?

----------


## nydar

Nilsan.Wydałem sporo kasy na dom który zbudowałem wbrew twoim sugestiom,a wręcz przeciwnie zrobiłem wszystko co w mojej mocy aby dyfuzję wilgoci przez ściany była jak najmniejsza.Czy twoim zdaniem powinienem zacząć się bać?

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan.Wydałem sporo kasy na dom który zbudowałem wbrew twoim sugestiom,a wręcz przeciwnie zrobiłem wszystko co w mojej mocy aby dyfuzję wilgoci przez ściany była jak najmniejsza.Czy twoim zdaniem powinienem zacząć się bać?


Jeżeli masz sprawną wentylację, to nie.
Poza tym nigdy nie twierdziłem, że izolacja termiczna ze styropianu jest z gruntu zła, tylko że są lepsze rozwiązania pozostające w zgodzie z naturą, a nie przeciw niej. Zawsze kiedy człowiek próbował robić coś wbrew naturze, to z perspektywy czasu zawsze z nią przegrywał. Dyfuzja pary wodnej jest jak najbardziej pożądanym naturalnym zjawiskiem w prawidłowo funkcjonującym budynku. Wspomaga ona mechanizm usuwania pary wodnej z budynku, zwłaszcza w sytuacji powszechnej tendencji ograniczania ilości wentylacyjnej wymiany powietrza w cyklu godzinnym lub nieprawidłowo działającej wentylacji. Budynek ocieplony styropianem i z paroizolacją na poddaszu, to budynek w foliowej torebce. Bez prawidłowo funkcjonującej wentylacji nie da się w nim normalnie żyć. Ale każdy robi jak uważa. W końcu obowiązuje zasada wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku.

nilsan

----------


## nydar

Czyli.Jeżeli ktoś chce ograniczyć (zatykać zimą)wentylację powinien zastosować wełnę,choć skoro tak oszczędza,to nie wiem czy będzie go stać na wełnę.Jeżeli jednak wentylacja zapewni min.0,5 wymiany/h,to i styropian doskonale się sprawdzi.Wełna z formaldechydami  taka zgodna z naturą nie jest.

----------


## nilsan

> Czyli.Jeżeli ktoś chce ograniczyć (zatykać zimą)wentylację powinien zastosować wełnę,choć skoro tak oszczędza,to nie wiem czy będzie go stać na wełnę.Jeżeli jednak wentylacja zapewni min.0,5 wymiany/h,to i styropian doskonale się sprawdzi.Wełna z formaldechydami  taka zgodna z naturą nie jest.


Styropian również, a przecież sam go zastosowałeś oraz tą paskudną wełnę z formaldehydami, zamiast wełny skalnej ROCKWOOL, która ich nie zawiera, o czym piszą tutaj.

_W wełnie kamiennej spoiwem jest lepiszcze termotopliwe. W szklanej są to żywice fenolowo-formaldehydowe (tradycyjna wełna, w kolorze żółtym), żywice na bazie poliakrylów, wolne od formaldehydu (biała wełna) albo biożywice, na bazie skrobi roślinnej, wolne od fenolu, formaldehydu i akrylu (wełna w naturalnym kolorze brązowym)._

Przy takim poziomie wymiany powietrza na pewno nie będziesz miał problemu z nadmiarem wilgoci, tyle że WM+R generuje koszty eksploatacyjne, a WG i ściany bez bariery dyfuzyjnej dla pary wodnej nie.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> jak to jest że wszyscy w tym wątku potwierdzili że w praktyce nie mają żadnej dyfuzji przez ściany i żyją sobie z tym wybornie ?? wszyscy to debile a tylko jeden nilsan mądry ??


Nie bądź w stosunku do siebie aż taki samokrytyczny. Fakt z reguły bredzisz, ale za debila cię nie uważam. W końcu te parę zdań od czasu do czasu udaje ci się jakoś w miarę z sensem sklecić.  :no: 

nilsan

----------


## nydar

Dyfuzja przez ściany występuje.Można to zauważyć w pobliżu mostków termicznych o ile ktoś takowe sobie zafundował.W dobrze wentylowanym domu zjawisko nie mające żadnego wpływu na kondycję izolacji zewnętrznej.
Jeżeli dopuścimy do znacznej dyfuzji przez ścianę zaizolowaną wełną na bazie skrobi,to moim zdaniem można spodziewać się niespodzianek.
Izolowałem ekofibrem i styropianem,coby średnia ekologiczna wyszła lepiej.A o WM+ R  to mnie zaskoczyłeś -przemyśl to sobie co napisałeś

----------


## Liwko

> tyle że WM+R generuje koszty eksploatacyjne, a WG i ściany bez bariery dyfuzyjnej dla pary wodnej nie.
> 
> nilsan


 :big lol:

----------


## surgi22

> Jeżeli masz sprawną wentylację, to nie.
> Poza tym nigdy nie twierdziłem, że izolacja termiczna ze styropianu jest z gruntu zła, tylko że są lepsze rozwiązania pozostające w zgodzie z naturą, a nie przeciw niej. Zawsze kiedy człowiek próbował robić coś wbrew naturze, to z perspektywy czasu zawsze z nią przegrywał. Dyfuzja pary wodnej jest jak najbardziej pożądanym naturalnym zjawiskiem w prawidłowo funkcjonującym budynku. Wspomaga ona mechanizm usuwania pary wodnej z budynku, zwłaszcza w sytuacji powszechnej tendencji ograniczania ilości wentylacyjnej wymiany powietrza w cyklu godzinnym lub nieprawidłowo działającej wentylacji. Budynek ocieplony styropianem i z paroizolacją na poddaszu, to budynek w foliowej torebce. Bez prawidłowo funkcjonującej wentylacji nie da się w nim normalnie żyć. Ale każdy robi jak uważa. W końcu obowiązuje zasada wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku.
> 
> nilsan


Nilsan prosze nie bredź o budowaniu w zgodzie z naturą, bo po pierwsze to nikt w cywilizowanych krajach nie buduje sobie lepianki ( ziemianki ) krytej skrzechą lub mchmem, tylko używa wysoko przetworzonych materiałów. Tak zachwalana przez ciebie wełna mineralna ma tyle wspónego z naturą co np Białoruś z demokracją. A pozatym to natrura wbrew pozorą nie jest wcale tak nam przyjazna - myślałeś jaka była średnia dlugość życia np.100 czy 500 lat temu , myślisz że to natura ją wydłużyła, czy osiągnięcia i wynalazki myśli ludzkiej. Jak chcesz być w zgodzie z naturą to zapraszam do Amazonii - wybuduj szałas, złap rykę - zobaczy jak długo natura zachowa Cię przy życiu.

----------


## nilsan

> Nilsan prosze nie bredź o budowaniu w zgodzie z naturą, bo po pierwsze to nikt w cywilizowanych krajach nie buduje sobie lepianki ( ziemianki ) krytej skrzechą lub mchmem, tylko używa wysoko przetworzonych materiałów. Tak zachwalana przez ciebie wełna mineralna ma tyle wspónego z naturą co np Białoruś z demokracją. A pozatym to natrura wbrew pozorą nie jest wcale tak nam przyjazna - myślałeś jaka była średnia dlugość życia np.100 czy 500 lat temu , myślisz że to natura ją wydłużyła, czy osiągnięcia i wynalazki myśli ludzkiej. Jak chcesz być w zgodzie z naturą to zapraszam do Amazonii - wybuduj szałas, złap rykę - zobaczy jak długo natura zachowa Cię przy życiu.


W sprawie Amazonii pogadaj z W. Cejrowskim. Chodzi boso, żre to co na glebie znajdzie, pije prosto z kałuży, dmucha wszystko to co na drzewo nie ucieka i twierdzi, że nigdy wcześniej w swoim życiu zdrowszy i szczęśliwszy nie był. Czy mieszka w szałasie nie wiem. 
Jeżeli chodzi o Białoruś, to oficjalnie jest tam demokracja w wydaniu amerykańskim, czyli państwo policyjne, które jest często na FM stawiane jako wzorzec wątpliwych dla mnie wartości i osiągnięć w różnych dziedzinach. Notabene w głównej mierze dokonanych poprzez europejczyków, zwabionych za ocean wizją dobrobytu i rzekomych swobód demokratycznych.
W stosunku do podanego przez ciebie okresu czasu, długość życia wzrosła głównie dzięki odebraniu różnym samozwańcom szabelek i pistolecików, coby się mniej wyżynali z byle jakiego powodu oraz prawa do eutanazji na łonie natury w trakcie wszelakich powszechnych w owym czasie wędrówek w poszukiwaniu dziczyzny. Reszta to iluzja stworzona poprzez wszechobecny marketing, niemalże jak w matrix'ie.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> ... rozumiem że   stosujesz metodę na debila, będziesz w zaparte powtarzał bzdurę w   nadziei że ktoś dla świętego spokoju przyzna ci rację.


Czytając to co wypisujesz mam dokładnie takie samo wrażenie.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Dyfuzja przez ściany występuje.Można to zauważyć w pobliżu mostków termicznych o ile ktoś takowe sobie zafundował.W dobrze wentylowanym domu zjawisko nie mające żadnego wpływu na kondycję izolacji zewnętrznej.
> Jeżeli dopuścimy do znacznej dyfuzji przez ścianę zaizolowaną wełną na bazie skrobi,to moim zdaniem można spodziewać się niespodzianek.
> Izolowałem ekofibrem i styropianem,coby średnia ekologiczna wyszła lepiej.A o WM+ R  to mnie zaskoczyłeś -przemyśl to sobie co napisałeś


Wszystko to prawda co napisałeś, za wyjątkiem WM+R, na temat którego wielokrotnie już na FM wyrażałem swoją opinię. I wierz mi, że naprawdę dogłębnie to przemyślałem i wielokrotnie w różnych wariantach przeliczyłem oraz przeczytałem szereg opinii instalatorów i użytkowników tego amerykańskiego wynalazku rodem z drzewnianych domków cyklono i tornado nieodpornych, zanim wyrobiłem sobie zdanie na ten temat.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Prawdopodobnie popełniłeś bład przy liczeniu lub źle zrozumiałeś teks pisany lub cyferki.Przelicz to sobie jeszcze raz,wolniej i dokładniej bo takimi tekstami wprowadzasz w błąd inwestorów.My Cię znamy na tyle,że piszsz głupoty ale świeżemu inwestorowi możesz wyrządzić sporą krzywdę...Przelicz to jeszcze raz i się zreflektuj.


A może ty zaprezentowałbyś choć raz teorię WM+R i udowodnił na przykładzie własnych obliczeń zalety tego rozwiązania, pokazał realne korzyści w oszczędności energii oraz podał rzeczywiste koszty eksploatacyjne, zamiast wciąż gołosłownie twierdzić, że wypisuję głupoty i wprowadzam potencjalnych naiwnych inwestorów w błąd.

nilsan

----------


## plusfoto

> WM+R generuje koszty eksploatacyjne, a WG i ściany bez bariery dyfuzyjnej dla pary wodnej nie.
> nilsan


 Bardzo mi się to podoba :Lol: 
Czyli rozumiem że nawiew powietrza -15 jest bardziej ekonomiczny od nawiewu +15

----------


## compi

Jeśli nawiewa przez dziury w ścianie i potem przez sprzedawane przez nilsana grzejniki to będzie git.

----------


## nilsan

> Bardzo mi się to podoba
> Czyli rozumiem że nawiew powietrza -15 jest bardziej ekonomiczny od nawiewu +15


No jak znajdziesz rekuperator, który przy wymianie n = 0,5/h osiągnie sprawność odzysku ciepła (nie mylić ze sprawnością układu WM+R) na poziomie 86%, to pewnie byłoby to może i opłacalne. Niestety takiego cuda jeszcze nikt nie wymyślił bez dodatkowego źródła ciepła.
Przy WG również można podgrzewać doprowadzane z zewnątrz powietrze oraz regulować jego ilość. 

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

A dlaczego nie mylić ze sprawnością układu WM+R? Przecież właśnie w takich układach to funkcjonuje...

----------


## nilsan

> Ty prezentujesz teorie,że WM z reku generuje wyższe koszty eksploatacyjne niż WG,także udowodnij tą bzdurną teorię.Ja znam wzór:Qw=(V*cp*(tw-tz))Podstaw cyferki powoli i dokładnie.Może przyjdzie refleksja


W tym wzorze jeszcze czegoś brakuje, ale to pewnie jak zwykle drobiazg, który się gumką wytrze.
Nawet wzoru poprawnie przepisać nie umiesz, a poza tym nie bardzo wiem co na jego podstawie zamierzasz udowodnić.
To chyba nie jest twoje kompendium wiedzy na temat WM+R? Jeśli tak, to nie dziwię się, że takie bzdury wypisujesz.  :Confused:  :yes: 

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> A dlaczego nie mylić ze sprawnością układu WM+R? Przecież właśnie w takich układach to funkcjonuje...


Co tak na leniucha? Wszystko na talerzu. Poczytaj najpierw trochę na ten temat.  :yes: 

nilsan

----------


## Liwko

> Co tak na leniucha? Wszystko na talerzu. Poczytaj najpierw trochę na ten temat. 
> 
> nilsan


Już to sobie kiedyś liczyłem. Przy PC rekuperator, jaki by nie był, się nigdy nie zwróci. Generuje tyle samo zysków co strat, co nie znaczy że dzisiaj bym go nie zamontował. Wiedziałem o tym doskonale ale nie żałuję decyzji. Sprawną wentylację przez okres całego roku mieć chciałem, a taką zapewnia tylko mechaniczna. Więc jeżeli nie reku to musiały by być przynajmniej jakieś wentylatorki z filtrami. No ale wtedy pizgało by zimnym powietrzem w miejscach z anemostatami nawiewnymi. Zdecydowałem, że komfort podniesie reku. I wiesz co nilsan, tak rzeczywiście jest :smile: 
Ale my tu w temacie chyba o czym innym, nie zbaczaj nilsan.

----------


## nilsan

> Chciałbym jeszcze na chwilę powrócić do tematu oddychania ścian.
> Rozważmy dwie przegrody zewnętrzne, wykonane jak w rozpatrywanym poprzednio przykładzie, z termoizolacją o grubości 15cm, z tym że jedną ocieplimy styropianem EPS30, natomiast druga wełną ROCKWOLL. Kubatura budynku 420m3, powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych z pominięciem okien (poddasze bez paroizolacji):
> 450 / 2,8 * 3 = 450m2.
> *Wymiana powietrza oraz ilość usuwanej pary wodnej na podstawie poprzednich obliczeń:*
> n = 0,5/h -> 903 g/h
> n = 0,2/h -> 361 g/h
> Gęstość strumienia dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej dla Ti = 20*C, Te = +2*C, fi = 55%, fe = 85% wynosi dla:
> 
> styropianu -> g = 0,048 g/m2 x h -> 450m2 x 1h x 0,048 g/m2 x h  = 22g
> ...





> a w jaki sposób udało ci się uzyskać n=0,2h dla wełny bez paroizolacji  ?? zdradzisz źródło tych rewelacji ?? czy może znowu wziąłeś dane z  sufitu tak jak poprzednio ?? a może przecinek ci się pomerdał jak innym  razem ?? zanim inni znowu zobaczą jaki z ciebie amator popraw to sobie  szybko na n=5


Czy ty w ogóle wiesz o co pytasz?




> PS ponieważ wprowadziłeś zwyczaj płacenia za usługi doradcze to jak  skorzystam z tego i od dzisiaj zapowiadam ci że będę ciebie poprawiać  tylko wtedy jak za to zapłacisz


A gdzie się podziało twoje szczytne postanowienie?

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> dla przypomnienia poczyniłeś założenia że domek który liczysz jest  dziurawy jak sito, ma np: izolację z wełny bez paroizolacji, czyli  powietrze będzie się tam przemieszczało swobodnie prawie tak samo jak  przez stale otwarte okno, jak w takich warunkach uzyskać WG na poziomie  0,2 wymiany na h ?? czy ty zdajesz sobie sprawę jaka będzie różnica  ciśnień jeśli w domku +20, a na zewnątrz -20 ?? czy ty wiesz w ogóle co  ty liczysz ?? przykład, domki pasywne super szczelne przy próbie _blow doors_  dla różnicy ciśnień 50Pa osiągają w najlepszym wypadku 0,37 a norma dla  nich to 0,6 wymian powietrza na h przy szczelnie pozamykanych  wszystkich otworach, taka próba dla domku według twojej modły da wynik między 7 a 10 wymian na h, więc teraz zasiądź sobie do książek i sprawdź ile razy w zimie trafia się różnica ciśnień 50Pa


Jak zwykle nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Co ma wspólnego próba szczelności z krotnością wentylacyjnej wymiany powietrza w budynku.
Poza tym sprawdź najpierw jakie wyniki próby szczelności w [Pa] uzyskali wspomniani przez ciebie amerykanie, potem
policz jaka według ciebie będzie ta różnica ciśnień i przedstaw wynik na FM.

nilsan

----------


## plusfoto

> Przy WG również można podgrzewać doprowadzane z zewnątrz powietrze oraz regulować jego ilość. 
> nilsan


Praktycznie nie mam więcej pytań. Rozumiem że do jednego z kanałów wentylacyjnych na dachu podpinasz zrobione GWC i już?

----------


## surgi22

> W sprawie Amazonii pogadaj z W. Cejrowskim. Chodzi boso, żre to co na glebie znajdzie, pije prosto z kałuży, dmucha wszystko to co na drzewo nie ucieka i twierdzi, że nigdy wcześniej w swoim życiu zdrowszy i szczęśliwszy nie był. Czy mieszka w szałasie nie wiem. 
> Jeżeli chodzi o Białoruś, to oficjalnie jest tam demokracja w wydaniu amerykańskim, czyli państwo policyjne, które jest często na FM stawiane jako wzorzec wątpliwych dla mnie wartości i osiągnięć w różnych dziedzinach. Notabene w głównej mierze dokonanych poprzez europejczyków, zwabionych za ocean wizją dobrobytu i rzekomych swobód demokratycznych.
> W stosunku do podanego przez ciebie okresu czasu, długość życia wzrosła głównie dzięki odebraniu różnym samozwańcom szabelek i pistolecików, coby się mniej wyżynali z byle jakiego powodu oraz prawa do eutanazji na łonie natury w trakcie wszelakich powszechnych w owym czasie wędrówek w poszukiwaniu dziczyzny. Reszta to iluzja stworzona poprzez wszechobecny marketing, niemalże jak w matrix'ie.
> 
> nilsan


Nilsan nie pogrążaj się jeszcze bardziej bo nie masz ELEMENTARNEJ wiedzy w tym temacie, wyobraź sobie że wydłużenie średniej życia zawdzięczasz min. wprowadzeniu masowych szczepień, poprawie higieny, jakości żywnosci ( np. przechowywanie jej w lodówce czy zamrażrce  - zamiast wędznia czy solenia ), odkryciu i wprowadzeniu do leczenia nowych leków i form terapii np. insuliny, antybityków ( jak myślisz ile % chorych na cukrzycę umirało przed odkryciem insuliny ?  ile % chorych z zapaleniem wyrostka robaczkowego umierało przed zastosowaniem antybiotyków ), wprowadzenie dializ, przeszczepów narządów, leków p/nowotworowych , rózój technik chirurgicznych np wprowadznia ceolawnej trombolizy i stntowania naczyń wieńcowych w zawale m.sercowego itp itd i tak mógłbym wymieniać.

----------


## animuss

> nie masz ELEMENTARNEJ wiedzy w tym temacie, wyobraź sobie że wydłużenie średniej życia zawdzięczasz min. wprowadzeniu masowych szczepień, poprawie higieny, jakości żywnosci ( np. przechowywanie jej w lodówce czy zamrażrce  - zamiast wędznia czy solenia ), odkryciu i wprowadzeniu do leczenia nowych leków i form terapii np. insuliny, antybityków ( jak myślisz ile % chorych na cukrzycę umirało przed odkryciem insuliny ?  ile % chorych z zapaleniem wyrostka robaczkowego umierało przed zastosowaniem antybiotyków ), wprowadzenie dializ, przeszczepów narządów, leków p/nowotworowych , rózój technik chirurgicznych np wprowadznia ceolawnej trombolizy i stntowania naczyń wieńcowych w zawale m.sercowego itp itd i tak mógłbym wymieniać.


To teraz przez te wynalazki będziesz musiał dłużej pracować .Wyobraź sobie że szczepienia   , insulina, antybiotyki i inne wynalazki osłabiają populację ,uzależniają nas od nich a wydłużenie średniej życia jest sztuczne , coraz bardziej kosztowne dostępne dla bogatszej warstwy społecznej  ,*jakość żywności jest dużo gorsza (stosowanie konserwantów, długotrwałe przechowywanie)*  długość życia jest sztuczna i po odstawieniu tych wynalazków , krótsza od ludzi pierwotnych.Z powodu ogólnego osłabienia populacji zagrożenie  pandemią grypy staje się coraz bardziej realne.

----------


## compi

Ale dziurawienie domu nikomu w takim przypadku nie pomoże : ).

----------


## surgi22

> To teraz przez te wynalazki będziesz musiał dłużej pracować .Wyobraź sobie że szczepienia   , insulina, antybiotyki i inne wynalazki osłabiają populację ,uzależniają nas od nich a wydłużenie średniej życia jest sztuczne , coraz bardziej kosztowne dostępne dla bogatszej warstwy społecznej  ,*jakość żywności jest dużo gorsza (stosowanie konserwantów, długotrwałe przechowywanie)*  długość życia jest sztuczna i po odstawieniu tych wynalazków , krótsza od ludzi pierwotnych.Z powodu ogólnego osłabienia populacji zagrożenie  pandemią grypy staje się coraz bardziej realne.


Przepraszam ale czy sądzisz że populacja ludzi w sredniowieczu, renesansie, XiX wieku była zdrowsza niż teraz ??- radzę jedno zmień dilera albo nie pal tego g..na.

----------


## owp

No niestety, coraz częsciej ludzie tracą rozsądek, modny staje się pęd do odrzucania postępu, wbrew zdrowemu rozsądkowi, to tak, jak z Polakami, którzy 4 lata po obaleniu komuny w wolnych wyborach oddali władzę tym samym ludziom... 
Pal licho, jeśli szkodzimy tylko sobie, ale mam znajomych, którzy swoje dziecko wychowują 'w zgodzie z naturą', ostatnio tylko dzięki interwenji dziadków (i opamiętaniu się ojca), dziecko wylądowało w szpitalu, zdiagnozowano niedożywienie, bo rodzice nie chcieli dawać mleko modyfikowane, tylko kozie.

----------


## animuss

> Przepraszam ale czy sądzisz że populacja ludzi w sredniowieczu, renesansie, XiX wieku była zdrowsza niż teraz ??- radzę jedno zmień dilera albo nie pal tego g..na.


Widzę że nie rozumiesz tematu .Selekcja naturalna to jeden z mechanizmów ewolucji biologicznej, prowadzący do ukierunkowanych zmian w populacji zwiększających ich przeciętne przystosowanie, czyli adaptację do warunków środowiskowych
 , można je rozpatrywać na poziomie osobników lub poszczególnych genów. Organizmy posiadające korzystne cechy mają większą szansę na przeżycie i rozmnażanie, co prowadzi do zwiększania częstości występowania korzystnych genów w populacji.

----------


## animuss

> No niestety, coraz częsciej ludzie tracą rozsądek, modny staje się pęd do odrzucania postępu, wbrew zdrowemu rozsądkowi, to tak, jak z Polakami, którzy 4 lata po obaleniu komuny w wolnych wyborach oddali władzę tym samym ludziom... 
> Pal licho, jeśli szkodzimy tylko sobie, ale mam znajomych, którzy swoje dziecko wychowują 'w zgodzie z naturą', ostatnio tylko dzięki interwenji dziadków (i opamiętaniu się ojca), dziecko wylądowało w szpitalu, zdiagnozowano niedożywienie, bo rodzice nie chcieli dawać mleko modyfikowane, tylko kozie.


 Tego nie komentuje to popadanie w skrajności .

----------


## animuss

> a ja proponuję wyjść na świeże powietrze i zaczepnąć odech pełną piersią, a potem policzyć do 10 i znowu zaczerpnąć powietrza
> 
> jeśli się pan już uspokoił to proponuję włączyć google i poczytać jak wielkie koncerny farmaceutyczne robią ludzi w konia strasząc ich przeróżnymi pandemiami dzięki czemu sprzedaż leków rośnie a branża farmaceutyczna osiąga zyski prawie tak samo wysokie jak zbrojeniówka czy ubezpieczenia
> 
> PS dziura ozonowa lub globalne ocieplenie to taka sama ściema, więc życzę więcej realizmu mniej łatwowierności, czyli zanim uwierzymy w jakąś bajkę usłyszaną u cioci na imieninach proponuję sprawdzić u źródła ile w tym prawdy


Temat znam b.dobrze.Dlatego to zdanie zostało tak sformowane. 



> Z powodu ogólnego osłabienia populacji zagrożenie pandemią grypy staje się coraz bardziej realne.

----------


## plusfoto

A co to wszystko ma wspólnego z tematem *"wełna czy styropian?"*. Admin w końcu powinien się wziąć chyba za wszystkie tematy i je trochę poczyścić bo praktycznie w każdym temacie na kilkanaście stron może ze trzy są merytoryczne a reszta to dyskusja o wyższości  Świat WN nad BN nic nie wnosząca a siejąca tylko zamęt i rozmywająca temat.

----------


## compi

Admin już raz przeniósł polemikę z nilsanem na temat dziurawienia domu z wątku chyba o wadach WM właśnie w to miejsce.

----------


## owp

> A co to wszystko ma wspólnego z tematem *"wełna czy styropian?"*.


Wbrew pozorom ma, bo można lepiej poznać adwersarzy i dzięki temu lepiej ich zrozumieć ich poglądy. Np.:



> Jeżeli chodzi o Białoruś, to oficjalnie jest tam demokracja w wydaniu amerykańskim, czyli państwo policyjne, które jest często na FM stawiane jako wzorzec wątpliwych dla mnie wartości i osiągnięć w różnych dziedzinach. Notabene w głównej mierze dokonanych poprzez europejczyków, zwabionych za ocean wizją dobrobytu i rzekomych swobód demokratycznych.


Widać, że poglądy Nilsana są spójne w swej logice, czy to nt. styropianu, WM, czy polityki...

----------


## Jolarda

A co myślicie o ociepleniu domu wełną 20cm?

----------


## surgi22

To samo co o jeżdzeniu czerwonym samochodem. :wiggle:  
PS jesli chcesz sensownej odpoiwedzi to napisz jaka welna, na co chesz dac 20 cm styropianu - na fundamnet, ściany, dach , strop ? z jagieko materiąłu budujesz , jakascian 2w , 3w ? nikt tu nie jest wróżką co masz na myśli.

----------


## Jolarda

No tak, zapomniałam...
Wełna Frontrock max E, a budujemy z betonu komórkowego, ocieplamy nią ściany. Dach mamy ocieplony wełną 2 x 20cm.

----------


## nilsan

> Ale dziurawienie domu nikomu w takim przypadku nie pomoże : ).


Swoją drogą ciekaw jestem skąd twoja WM czerpie tzw. świeże powietrze. Czy przypadkiem nie przez ogromną dziurę w ścianie zwaną czerpnią powietrza? A może poprzez siedlisko wszelakich chorób zwane GWC, a dopiero potem przez dziurę w ścianie? O nie zapomniałem o cudownym wynalazku *mpoplaw'a* czyli lampie UV, którą biedak promuje jak może.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> A co myślicie o ociepleniu domu wełną 20cm?


Moim zdaniem rozwiązanie lepsze od styropianu, pod każdym względem.

nilsan

----------


## compi

> Swoją drogą ciekaw jestem skąd twoja WM czerpie tzw. świeże powietrze. Czy przypadkiem nie przez ogromną dziurę w ścianie zwaną czerpnią powietrza? A może poprzez siedlisko wszelakich chorób zwane GWC, a dopiero potem przez dziurę w ścianie? O nie zapomniałem o cudownym wynalazku *mpoplaw'a* czyli lampie UV, którą biedak promuje jak może.
> 
> nilsan


Ja promuję jedną dziurę. Ty zdaje się chciałbyś je widzieć za każdym grzejnikiem promowanym z kolei przez ciebie. Ja jedna jestem wstanie szybko opanować, ty swoje możesz tylko w teorii i o wiele drożej. Wymień wszelakie choroby pochodzące z mojego GWC. Doszkolę się, i po zdemontowaniu odcinka w kotłowni zrobię wymaz z ostatnich dwóch metrów, hahaha. Już raz to omawialiśmy.

----------


## nilsan

> No niestety, coraz częsciej ludzie tracą rozsądek, modny staje się pęd do odrzucania postępu, wbrew zdrowemu rozsądkowi, to tak, jak z Polakami, którzy 4 lata po obaleniu komuny w wolnych wyborach oddali władzę tym samym ludziom... 
> Pal licho, jeśli szkodzimy tylko sobie, ale mam znajomych, którzy swoje dziecko wychowują 'w zgodzie z naturą', ostatnio tylko dzięki interwenji dziadków (i opamiętaniu się ojca), dziecko wylądowało w szpitalu, zdiagnozowano niedożywienie, bo rodzice nie chcieli dawać mleko modyfikowane, tylko kozie.


Ty jak zwykle jedziesz po bandzie ze swoimi wnioskami. Postęp jest pożyteczny o ile nie niesie ze sobą ukrytych zagrożeń, które dają znać o sobie dopiero po latach. Przypomnę tylko pestycydy i ich zbawienny wpływ na zdrowie człowieka i nie tylko, emisję wszelkiego rodzaju zanieczyszczeń industrialnych, tworzących smogi długotrwale zalegające nad miastami, które są przyczyną wszelakich zaburzeń alergicznych i nie tylko, GMO mającą wpływ na modyfikację genotypu człowieka, zabawy z bronią biologiczną, które od czasu do czasu skutkują pojawieniem się jakiegoś wirusika, na którego akurat nie wymyślono jeszcze antidotum itd. Jeżeli tak ma wyglądać twoja wizja postępu, to gratuluję krótkowzroczności.

nilsan

----------


## compi

To już nie wełna tylko słoma na dach. Damy radę!

----------


## nilsan

> Ja promuję jedną dziurę. Ty zdaje się chciałbyś je widzieć za każdym grzejnikiem promowanym z kolei przez ciebie. Ja jedna jestem wstanie szybko opanować, ty swoje możesz tylko w teorii i o wiele drożej. Wymień wszelakie choroby pochodzące z mojego GWC. Doszkolę się, i po zdemontowaniu odcinka w kotłowni zrobię wymaz z ostatnich dwóch metrów, hahaha. Już raz to omawialiśmy.


Jak ktoś lubi morowe powietrze z GWC, to w końcu co mnie do tego, ale na podstawie tego co wypisujesz wnioskuję, że już ci mocno zaszkodziło, bo jakoś nie przypominam sobie, żebym pisał o dziurze w ścianie za każdym grzejnikiem. Gdyby w GWC było tak higienicznie jak sądzisz, to nie wymyślano by jakiś tam lamp UV do jego sterylizacji. Widać jednak jest coś na rzeczy.

nilsan

----------


## surgi22

> Ty jak zwykle jedziesz po bandzie ze swoimi wnioskami. Postęp jest pożyteczny o ile nie niesie ze sobą ukrytych zagrożeń, które dają znać o sobie dopiero po latach. Przypomnę tylko pestycydy i ich zbawienny wpływ na zdrowie człowieka i nie tylko, emisję wszelkiego rodzaju zanieczyszczeń industrialnych, tworzących smogi długotrwale zalegające nad miastami, które są przyczyną wszelakich zaburzeń alergicznych i nie tylko, GMO mającą wpływ na modyfikację genotypu człowieka, zabawy z bronią biologiczną, które od czasu do czasu skutkują pojawieniem się jakiegoś wirusika, na którego akurat nie wymyślono jeszcze antidotum itd. Jeżeli tak ma wyglądać twoja wizja postępu, to gratuluję krótkowzroczności.
> 
> nilsan


Kolego nilsan mógłbys rozwinąć wątek o modyfikcji genotypu człowieka bo to ciekawe może czegoś nowego się dowiemy. Gdyby nie ten tak opluwany przez Ciebie postęp to mógłbyś co najwyżej powalić w bęben tamtam w Afryce a nie wypisywać na forum Muratora swoje głupoty.

----------


## nilsan

> czego to ludzie nie wymyślą, żeby tylko sprzedać kilka grzejników


Niektórzy po prostu myślą, a inni jedynie powtarzają w kółko oklepane slogany marketingowe, na które sami dali się nabrać, a teraz szukają kumpli, żeby się nie wydało, jak bardzo byli naiwni.

nilsan

----------


## surgi22

> Moim zdaniem rozwiązanie lepsze od styropianu, pod każdym względem.
> 
> nilsan


Zwłaszcza dla producentów wełny i takich ,,myślących inaczej '' jak nilsan.

----------


## surgi22

> Niektórzy po prostu myślą, a inni jedynie powtarzają w kółko oklepane slogany marketingowe, na które sami dali się nabrać, a teraz szukają kumpli, żeby się nie wydało, jak bardzo byli naiwni.
> 
> nilsan


Cóż za piękny kawałek autobiografii nilsana.

----------


## nydar

Wracając do tematu.Mam pytanie do specjalistów od izolacji.Co się waszym zdaniem stanie ,gdy na przykład 20cm wełny mineralnej umieścimy między dwie płyty,gdzie różnica tmp. między tymi płytami będzie wynosiła 40oC?

----------


## nilsan

> Wracając do tematu.Mam pytanie do specjalistów od izolacji.Co się waszym zdaniem stanie ,gdy na przykład 20cm wełny mineralnej umieścimy między dwie płyty,gdzie różnica tmp. między tymi płytami będzie wynosiła 40oC?


Może kolega *surgi22* wreszcie coś z sensem odpowie, bo jak na razie, to uprawia tylko kazuistykę rodem z muppet show. Ja bardzo chętnie poczytam co ma jeszcze do powiedzenia w temacie wątku, bo jak na razie to intelektem nie błysnął. Pewnie to wpływ GMO.

nilsan

----------


## surgi22

> Wracając do tematu.Mam pytanie do specjalistów od izolacji.Co się waszym zdaniem stanie ,gdy na przykład 20cm wełny mineralnej umieścimy między dwie płyty,gdzie różnica tmp. między tymi płytami będzie wynosiła 40oC?


Rozumiem że masz na myśłi róznicę temperatur = zewnątrz -20 C , wewnątr + 20 C   a nie np. 140 C  - 180 C.  Z czego są te płyty ? Czy jest szczelina wentylacyjna ? folia paroszczelna ? paroprzepuszczalna  ?

----------


## Qgiel

Układ z dwiema płytami i 20 cm wełny w środku, gdzie po obu stronach przegrody mamy 40 st. różnicy temperatur będzie dążył
do równowagi( jak wszystko we wszechświecie, a więc i na ziemi). Oznacza to że nastąpi przepływ energii cieplnej przez tą przegrodę w kierunku niższej temperatury, w tempie zależnym od jej oporu termicznego. Być może liczyłeś na jakieś konkretne dane, ale określenie " między dwoma płytami" to za mało, aby określić parametry takiej przegrody.

----------


## nydar

Szczerze mówiąc myślałem,że ktoś wspomni o konwekcji występującej w izolacji porowatej jaką niewątpliwie jest wełna mineralna.Nie sądzicie ,że ta wada izolacji,czyli występowanie konwekcji w objętości izolacji podważa trochę jej sens stosowania w przegrodach zewnętrznych?

----------


## compi

> Jak ktoś lubi morowe powietrze z GWC, to w końcu co mnie do tego, ale na podstawie tego co wypisujesz wnioskuję, że już ci mocno zaszkodziło, bo jakoś nie przypominam sobie, żebym pisał o dziurze w ścianie za każdym grzejnikiem. Gdyby w GWC było tak higienicznie jak sądzisz, to nie wymyślano by jakiś tam lamp UV do jego sterylizacji. Widać jednak jest coś na rzeczy.
> 
> nilsan


Konkrety proszę. Wszelakie choroby. Lampę zawsze ktoś będzie chciał sprzedać i  być może ktoś ją kupi. Wymień co tam mam w moim GWC.

----------


## surgi22

Częściowo masz rację ale jeśli jest to szczelny układ to konwekcja będzie znacznie ograniczona, najwiekszą wada wełny oprócz utraty jej parametrów izolacyjnych w przypadku zawilgocenia jest koniecznośc stosowania z jednej strony folii paroizolacyjnych  zabezpieczających przed wilgocią z wnętrza domu ) i folii paroprzepuszczalanej- wiatrochronnej ( aby umożliwić odprowadznie wilgoci z warstwy izolacyjnej - wełny , oraz ograniczyć konwekcję poprzez ochronę przed ,,przedmuchami'' wiatru ), min. w murze 3W przy zastosowaniu wełny należy zastosować szczelinę powietrzną wentylowaną ( ciekawy jestem czy ktoś jest w stanie powiedzieć jaki ma to wpłw na deklarowany wspłczynnik Lambda - bo na pewno go nie poprawia ).

----------


## owp

> Postęp jest pożyteczny o ile nie niesie ze sobą ukrytych zagrożeń, które dają znać o sobie dopiero po latach. Przypomnę tylko emisję wszelkiego rodzaju zanieczyszczeń industrialnych, tworzących smogi długotrwale zalegające nad miastami, które są przyczyną wszelakich zaburzeń alergicznych i nie tylko


Wyciąłem teorie spiskowe, zostawiając tylko to, z czym można polemizować. Postęp z definicji jest pożyteczny  :smile: 
Czasem pojawiają się negatywne skutki uboczne, które tenże postęp zwalcza, wzrost emisji co2 zaczął się z chwilą przestawienia się na rolniczo-hodowlany tryb życia  :smile:  Moja wizja jest dalekowzroczna - postęp trwa już od tysięcy lat i o dziwo nie wymarliśmy od niego jeszcze.

----------


## owp

> najwiekszą wada wełny oprócz utraty jej parametrów izolacyjnych w przypadku zawilgocenia jest koniecznośc stosowania z jednej strony folii paroizolacyjnych  zabezpieczających przed wilgocią z wnętrza domu )


Przed jaką wilgocią? Nagle okazuje się, że przy styropianie nie ma problemu wilgoci, a przy wełnie jest?

----------


## nydar

Ale Jolarda wyraźnie określiła.Beton komórkowy+wełna na zewnątrz.Gdzie tam można umieścić folie?Myślę,że raczej jaki tynk na zewnątrz.Powietrze zamknięte od zewnątrz tynkiem,przy różnicy temp. musi krążyć razem zresztą z wilgocią dyfundującą przez beton komórkowy.Ot ciekawe efekty później.
Szczelina wentylowana w 3W,to tak samo genialny pomysł jak styropian ryflowany w szkieletach.

----------


## surgi22

> Przed jaką wilgocią? Nagle okazuje się, że przy styropianie nie ma problemu wilgoci, a przy wełnie jest?


Przed wilgocią pochodzacą z wnętrza domu ( ktorej nadmiar w warunkach prawidłowo funkcjonującej wentylacji jest usuwany na zewnątrz ), problemem wełny jest utrata jej właściwosci izolacyjnych w przypadku zawilgocenia ( nie wierzysz - zrób próbę wrzuć kawałek wełny i styropianu do wody wyciągnij po 24 h i podziel sie wrazeniami ).

----------


## lotnik

> jest koniecznośc stosowania z jednej strony folii paroizolacyjnych  zabezpieczających przed wilgocią z wnętrza domu ) i folii paroprzepuszczalanej- wiatrochronnej ( aby umożliwić odprowadznie wilgoci z warstwy izolacyjnej - wełny , oraz ograniczyć konwekcję poprzez ochronę przed ,,przedmuchami'' wiatru ), .


Halooo,  a o wełnie skalnej słyszałeś cokolwiek?
Bo w każdym wątku o wełnie to takie bzdury piszesz że masakra.

----------


## owp

> Przed wilgocią pochodzacą z wnętrza domu


Poczytaj sobie ten wątek wcześniej ile tej wilgoci jest. Nawet jak trochę wejdzie, to wyjdzie dalej na zewnątrz.
Co do tej próby, to jak będę budował dom podwodny, to z pewnością przeprowadzę taki eksperyment.

----------


## lotnik

> Przed wilgocią pochodzacą z wnętrza domu ( ktorej nadmiar w warunkach prawidłowo funkcjonującej wentylacji jest usuwany na zewnątrz ), problemem wełny jest utrata jej właściwosci izolacyjnych w przypadku zawilgocenia ( nie wierzysz - zrób próbę wrzuć kawałek wełny i styropianu do wody wyciągnij po 24 h i podziel sie wrazeniami ).


Dowiedz się też jaki opór dyfuzyjny ma wełna skalna

----------


## nydar

Wełna skalna zwana mineralną ma opór dyfuzyjny 1.Tylko czy to jest zaleta,czy wada w połączeniu z gazobetonem.Moim zdaniem wadą,ponieważ zwłaszcza przy słabej wentylacji w mroźną pogodę będzie przyczyną zawilgocenia i przez to pogorszenia izolacyjności.

----------


## surgi22

Drogi rafale2011 nie przypominam sobie abyś mnie ani kogokolwiek z forum poraził swoją wiedza budowlana, dziękuję Ci że się troszczysz o pieniądzę ale jek słusznie zauważyłeś sa one moje ( nikt Ci nie bronił się uczyć może również miałbyś ich nieco więcej ). Nigdzie nie pisąłem że mam 20 letni staż budowlany, staram się rzeczowo dyskutować na forum i o wszystkich matriałach kóre zastosowałem w swoim domu wiem wiecej niz Ty i niejeden pseudobudowlaniec. Zapraszam do merytorcznej dyskusji a nie wycieczek osobistych - prosze bardzo: porohrem dy fix, izomur, isocorb, montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia, eliminacja mostków cieplnych np. w miejscu fundamentów wylewanych schodów betonowych, sytem izolacji lekkiej icopala, folia sunx na płycie mfp, ocieplenie dachu styropianem superpoddasze, elewacja klinkierowa na kotwach Habe , pompa cieła powietrze-woda, WM z rekuperacją z GWC glikolowym, usytuowanie budynku względem stron świata, zastosowanie i rodzaj rolet okeinnych - wybierz temat podyskutuję co, jak, dlaczego wybrane. 
PS zawiść to takie naturalne uczucie , widzę że nie potrafisz dać sobie z nim rady ale spróbuj, nie zazdrość innym sam osiągnij coś więcej

----------


## surgi22

> Poczytaj sobie ten wątek wcześniej ile tej wilgoci jest. Nawet jak trochę wejdzie, to wyjdzie dalej na zewnątrz.
> Co do tej próby, to jak będę budował dom podwodny, to z pewnością przeprowadzę taki eksperyment.


Jak myślisz co by się stało z wełna mineralną w scianie 3W gdyby nie było wentylowanej szczliny powietrzenej np po roku czasu ?
Co się dzieje z wełną mineralną w przypadku nieszczelnej paraizolacji lub nieszczelności pokrycia dachowego - na forum muratora jest kilka takich wątków, to min. skłoniło mnie do ocieplenia scian 3w styropianem bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej, jak i ocieplenia połaci dachowej styropianem super poddasze .

----------


## surgi22

> Człowieku idź do lusterka i spójrz czy tam stoi budowlaniec czy chirurg... .


Bardzo merytoryczne stwierdzenie, jestem pod wrażeniem. 
 Zapraszam do siebie na budowę i zobaczymy kto potrafi lepiej coś wykonać, tak się składa że róznica między nami jest taka że ja jestem w stanie wykonac 99% rzeczy które wykonuje się przy budowie domu a w drugą stronę niekoniecznie.

----------


## surgi22

> jednak budowlaniec a chirurg to tylko przykrywka


Proszę chociaż jedna merytoryczna wypowiedź ,i na temat - podpowiem tutaj rozmawiamy o izolacji ( podpowiem - takie coś dajesz aby w domu latem było chłodniej a zimą cieplej - sorry prościej nie umiem ).

----------


## nydar

Rafał2011.Mam.Ale co z tego wynika?Znajomy dał mniejszą ilość izolacji na ściany bo twierdził,że w lecie będzie za ciepło.

----------


## surgi22

> możesz coś napisać o styropianie *super poddasze*


Proszę bardzo - produkowany przez termoorganikę, z dodatkiem neoporu z współczynnikiem lambda 0,031-0,032. Przeznaczony do izolacji międzykrokwiowej, posiada ,,nacięcia'' umożliwiające ściśnięcie styropianu ( docinamy ok.1-2 cm szersze niż przestrzeń pomiędzy krokwiami, tak że ,,trzyma sie sam'' - bez sznurków ). Przy wysokości krokwi 18 cm ja zastosowałem 15 cm pozoastawiając 3 cm wentylowanej szczeliny pomiędzy płytą mfp a styropianem. Dodatkowo usztywnia cała więżbę dachową. Chcesz obejrzeć w realu - zapraszam ( dokładny adres na priv).

----------


## surgi22

> jesteś głupi sorry ale prościej nie umiem!


Kolejna merytoryczna wypowiedz - rafale2012 strasznie słabo u ciebie z psychiką, no cóż:  zazdrość i zawiść to straszna mieszanka ( jak słusznie zauważyłeś jestem chirurgiem ale podstawy psychiatrii na studiach również miałem - sfrustrowany, zestresowny człowiek, mający niskie poczucie własnej wartości - stad te nerwowe reakcje ) . PS nie jestes w stanie mnie obrazić.

----------


## nydar

Rafał2011.E+S i poddasze nieużytkowe.

----------


## surgi22

> Halooo,  a o wełnie skalnej słyszałeś cokolwiek?
> Bo w każdym wątku o wełnie to takie bzdury piszesz że masakra.


Poproszę konkretnie - jakiś cytat - chetnie podyskutuję.

----------


## surgi22

> Rafał2011.Mam.Ale co z tego wynika?Znajomy dał mniejszą ilość izolacji na ściany bo twierdził,że w lecie będzie za ciepło.


A wytłumaczył kolega dlaczego grubsza warstwa izolacji ma byc przyczyną wyższej temperatury w lecie ???

----------


## surgi22

> zazdrość i zawiść niestety ale takie sprawy mnie nie rajcują, wole iść swoją drogą a na forum psychologia to chyba rzecz normalna... 
> 
> ...myślę że głównie będziesz się nią podpierał w sytuacjach dla Ciebie trudnych.
> 
> Z drugiej strony zazdrość i zawiść o której tak piszesz może to Twoja słaba strona, słyszałem już na forum teksty typu "na forum roboty nie znajdziesz" po co osoba która napisała takie słowa jest na tym forum, może to ona cierpi na brak pracy, jak to jest Panie doktorze?


Co zabolała diagnoza ?? Cóż prawda jest czasem bolesna , może jednak coś merytorycznego a nie wycieczki osobiste.
Jak sądzisz jak zachowa się wełna mineralna na poddaszu pozbawiona folii parozolacyjnej od środka i paroprzepuszczalnej z zewnątrz ?

----------


## nydar

Nie wgłębiałem się bo to wykształcony człowiek był.A E to wg.twoich skrótów będzie ekofiber.

----------


## surgi22

> osobiście nie stosowałbym foli przy ociepleniu poddaszy ale cóż zrobić takie czasy lepiej wszystko zakisić jak ogórki, podobnie jest z Twoim styropianem.



Mógłbyś myśl rozwinać jakie to czasy że lepiej wszystko zakisić ???
Czyżbyś miał na mysli że wzrost cen nośników energii i rosnące koszty ogrzewania wymuszają postęp technologiczny i budowanie domów dobrze i szczelnie zaizolowanych z działającą wentylacją ?

----------


## surgi22

Konkretnie jakie izolacje szkodzą naszym domom ?
PS. możesz zacytować gdzie napisałem ,,sąsiad ma '' ?  napisałem ludzie myslący wiedzą, że ceny prądu, gazu, wegla, drewana ( czyli tak zwanych nosników energii ) będą rosły i za kilka lat mogą być takie jak w Niemczech, Francji a jeśli zostaniemy zmuszeni do przyjęcia kolejnych zobowiązań do redukcji emisji CO2 to nasza energetyka oparta na węglu kamiennym i brunatnym zapłaci olbrzymie kwoty, które przerzuci na nas czyli odbioróców. Wówczas okaże się kto budował przesadnie a kto nie.

----------


## surgi22

Dlaczego uważasz że folia paroizolacyjna szkodzi ? 
Jak myslisz w przypadku poddasza użytkowego która wełna bedzie miała wieksza wilgotność ( a tym samym gorszą izolacyjnośc ) na poddaszu z:
a. folią paroizolacyjną
b. bez folii paroizolacyjnej

----------


## nilsan

> Jak myślisz co by się stało z wełna mineralną w scianie 3W gdyby nie było wentylowanej szczliny powietrzenej np po roku czasu ?
> Co się dzieje z wełną mineralną w przypadku nieszczelnej paraizolacji lub nieszczelności pokrycia dachowego - na forum muratora jest kilka takich wątków, to min. skłoniło mnie do ocieplenia scian 3w styropianem bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej, jak i ocieplenia połaci dachowej styropianem super poddasze .


No właśnie co się dzieje?
Bo według mnie nic.
Swoją drogą jeżeli twoja wiedza medyczna jest na takim samym poziomie jak wiedza budowlana, to nie dziwię się narastającej liczbie pozwów o błędy w sztuce medycznej i fascynacji GMO, bo to w końcu generuje nowych pacjentów. 

nilsan

----------


## owp

Ciekawie się rozwinęła dyskusja.
Zwolennicy oddychania ścian (Nilsan) twierdzą, że z domu przenika dużo wody i w związku z tym nie można izolować styropianem (zacieki, sople lodu z elewacji), przeciwnicy (Mpoplaw i jego 6ml/m2 w ciągu sezonu) odwrotnie - mało wody, można dać styropian, więc po co drogą wełnę, natomiast surgi22 pogodził wszystkich - dużo wody i dlatego nie można dać wełny  :Smile:

----------


## nilsan

> Ciekawie się rozwinęła dyskusja.
> Zwolennicy oddychania ścian (Nilsan) twierdzą, że z domu przenika dużo wody i w związku z tym nie można izolować styropianem (zacieki, sople lodu z elewacji), przeciwnicy (Mpoplaw i jego 6ml/m2 w ciągu sezonu) odwrotnie - mało wody, można dać styropian, więc po co drogą wełnę, natomiast surgi22 pogodził wszystkich - dużo wody i dlatego nie można dać wełny


Zaraz, zaraz spokojnie ja nigdzie nie pisałem o soplach lodu na elewacji ocieplonej styropianem. Na prośbę *compi'ego* policzyłem tylko ile wody może się skondensować w niewentylowanej szczelinie powietrza powstającej w trakcie montażu styropianu metodą mokrą na klej typu Atlas, przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -20*C i wilgotności zewnętrznej 85% oraz wewnętrznej 60%, na powierzchni 50m2. Jest sprawą oczywistą, że całość tego kondensatu zostanie wchłonięta poprzez klej, zwłaszcza jeżeli oprócz pecyn, wzdłuż krawędzi płyty styropianowej wykonana jest ramka z kleju.

nilsan

----------


## compi

> Zaraz, zaraz spokojnie ja nigdzie nie pisałem o soplach lodu na elewacji ocieplonej styropianem. Na prośbę *compi'ego* policzyłem tylko ile wody może się skondensować w niewentylowanej szczelinie powietrza powstającej w trakcie montażu styropianu metodą mokrą na klej typu Atlas, przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -20*C i wilgotności zewnętrznej 85% oraz wewnętrznej 60%, na powierzchni 50m2. Jest sprawą oczywistą, że całość tego kondensatu zostanie wchłonięta poprzez klej, zwłaszcza jeżeli oprócz pecyn, wzdłuż krawędzi płyty styropianowej wykonana jest ramka z kleju.
> 
> nilsan


Ja nie prosiłem o wyliczenie dla kleju ale pianki montażowej, którą mam zastosowaną u siebie, chociaż ty nawet klejenie na tzw wianki klejem wyśmiałeś, twierdząc że to partactwo bo nie ma wtedy wentylacji pod styro( tym się chyba pogrążyłeś całkiem). Szczeliny przy piliuretanie praktycznie nie ma, jeśli jest to są jakieś milimetry. Nie mam również żadnych otworów w aluminiowej listwie startowej i tak jak inni nie stwierdziłem wyliczanej przez ciebie wilgoci w ścianach. Naprodukowałeś się a tu zonk, nic nie płynie jak sugerowałeś. Teraz sobie uzmysłowiłem, że mam fragment listwy startowej niezakrytej przy oknie tarasowym(  niedokończony taras). Tam jest panie teoretyku sucho cały rok. Nie ma śladu wody, a tam powinna się pokazać najprędzej.  Nie tylko ja cię już proszę o podanie zagrożeń chorobowych w rurowym GWC i najlepiej ich udokumentowanych przykładów, gdzie właściciel po takich badaniach najpewniej zlikwidował całkowicie ten element wentylacji.

----------


## nilsan

> Ja nie prosiłem o wyliczenie dla kleju ale pianki montażowej, którą mam zastosowaną u siebie, chociaż ty nawet klejenie na tzw wianki klejem wyśmiałeś, twierdząc że to partactwo bo nie ma wtedy wentylacji pod styro( tym się chyba pogrążyłeś całkiem). Szczeliny przy piliuretanie praktycznie nie ma, jeśli jest to są jakieś milimetry. Nie mam również żadnych otworów w aluminiowej listwie startowej i tak jak inni nie stwierdziłem wyliczanej przez ciebie wilgoci w ścianach. Naprodukowałeś się a tu zonk, nic nie płynie jak sugerowałeś. Teraz sobie uzmysłowiłem, że mam fragment listwy startowej niezakrytej przy oknie tarasowym(  niedokończony taras). Tam jest panie teoretyku sucho cały rok. Nie ma śladu wody, a tam powinna się pokazać najprędzej.  Nie tylko ja cię już proszę o podanie zagrożeń chorobowych w rurowym GWC i najlepiej ich udokumentowanych przykładów, gdzie właściciel po takich badaniach najpewniej zlikwidował całkowicie ten element wentylacji.


Jak zwykle mijasz się z faktami.
Po pierwsze o montażu styropianu na piance byłeś uprzejmy napisać dopiero po udzieleniu przeze mnie odpowiedzi na twoje pytanie.
Po drugie o tzw. klejeniu na wianki nic nie pisałem. Napisałem jedynie, że moim zdaniem powinno się styropian kleić wyłącznie na pecyny, żeby umożliwić odpływ ewentualnie wytrącającego się kondensatu ze szczeliny powietrznej oraz że do tego celu służą rynienki z otworami w listwach startowych.
Po trzecie napisałem, że kondensat w szczelinie może się wytrącić jedynie w szczególnych warunkach tj. przy wilgotności wewnętrznej 60% i przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -20*C, w zewnętrznej przegrodzie budowlanej o konkretnej konstrukcji.
Więc jeśli jest tu jakiś zonk, to tylko w twoim chorym umyśle, który ma tendencje do odczytania treści w wygodny dla twoich celów sposób, czyli tendencyjny.
W GWC rozwijają się grzyby i pleśnie. O ich wpływie na zdrowie człowieka możesz sobie poczytać w necie. Głównie dla tego firma REHAU stosuje w rurach GWC specjalne wewnętrzne powłoki przeciwgrzybiczne i antybakteryjne na bazie azotanu srebra, które ponoć maja przeciwdziałać tym zjawiskom. Specjalnie dla ciebie i paru innych fanatyków gównianego wymiennika ciepła, nie będę szykował gotowców. Więc może ty przedstaw wyniki badań potwierdzające zdrowotne zalety tego rozwiązania, skoro jesteś nim tak zachwycony. 

nilsan

----------


## compi

Stajesz się coraz bardziej niegrzeczny, ale nie dziwię ci się. Frustracja robi swoje. I odprowadzanie kondensatu spod styro i wymyślne choroby nie mają na szczęście miejsca. Bredzisz chłopie i teoretyzujesz. Mamy się wszyscy dobrze w naszym domu i na szczęście wspomniane, ale nie wymienione z nazwy choroby nas nie toczą. Innych użytkowników rurowych GWC również, więc skończ chrzanić jeśli nie masz na to dowodów ani przykładów. Najgorsze w dyskusji z tobą jest to, że nie odnosisz się do faktów. Twoje opinie się nie potwierdzają. Tak jest właśnie ze straszeniem ludzi chorobami. Spotkałeś się, choćby na tym forum, z jakimś tego typu opisem?

----------


## nilsan

> Stajesz się coraz bardziej niegrzeczny, ale nie dziwię ci się. Frustracja robi swoje. I odprowadzanie kondensatu spod styro i wymyślne choroby nie mają na szczęście miejsca. Bredzisz chłopie i teoretyzujesz. Mamy się wszyscy dobrze w naszym domu i na szczęście wspomniane, ale nie wymienione z nazwy choroby nas nie toczą. Innych użytkowników rurowych GWC również, więc skończ chrzanić jeśli nie masz na to dowodów ani przykładów. Najgorsze w dyskusji z tobą jest to, że nie odnosisz się do faktów. Twoje opinie się nie potwierdzają. Tak jest właśnie ze straszeniem ludzi chorobami. Spotkałeś się, choćby na tym forum, z jakimś tego typu opisem?


Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi, a sam smoli ile wlezie.
To że w powietrzu z reguły nie widać pary wodnej, to wcale nie oznacza, że jej tam nie ma.
Ty jak zwykle uważasz, że skoro jej nie widać to jej tam nie ma.
I to jest właśnie charakterystyczny przejaw krótkowzroczności, ograniczoności i dyletantyzmu, jakże często spotykany na tym forum, który nie ma nic wspólnego z rzeczową dyskusją. Czyli albo z Mieciem, albo zmieciem.

nilsan

----------


## compi

Już ci napisano że jeśli jest to taka ilość, że nie warto o tym nawet pisać, a już straszyć przyszłych inwestorów na pewno. Krzywdę robisz ludziom i tyle, jeśli popełnią preferowane przez ciebie błędy podczas budowy.

----------


## nilsan

> Już ci napisano że jeśli jest to taka ilość, że nie warto o tym nawet pisać, a już straszyć przyszłych inwestorów na pewno. Krzywdę robisz ludziom i tyle, jeśli popełnią preferowane przez ciebie błędy podczas budowy.


To znaczy jakie?

nilsan

----------


## compi

Choćby wspomniane placki przy styro. Już było o tym.

----------


## owp

> po drugie jak na razie nilsan jest jedynym na tym forum który wierzy w oddychanie ścian, na dowód wskaż proszę kogokolwiek innego


No to przeczytaj posty surgiego22

----------


## nilsan

> Choćby wspomniane placki przy styro. Już było o tym.


Nie rozśmieszaj mnie. Na więcej sensownych argumentów do obrony swoich tez cię nie stać?
Nawet w twojej metodzie z wianuszkami muszą być wykonane co najmniej trzy pecyny, więc gdzie tu jest ten katastrofalny błąd budowlany?

nilsan

----------


## compi

Jeśli się nie domyślasz po co jest wianuszek na mijających się płytach styro to już nic na to nie poradzę. I przypomnę, że nie jest to moja metoda. Na pewno metoda na placki była stosowana w przypadku tych elewacji, które można było obserwować jako fruwające na blokach na wybrzeżu.

----------


## nilsan

> Jeśli się nie domyślasz po co jest wianuszek na mijających się płytach styro to już nic na to nie poradzę. I przypomnę, że nie jest to moja metoda. Na pewno metoda na placki była stosowana w przypadku tych elewacji, które można było obserwować jako fruwające na blokach na wybrzeżu.


Tam po prostu wykonawca oszczędzał na kotwach i pecyny czy wianki nie maja tu nic dorzeczy, bo i tak w większości przypadków pełnią one funkcję regulacyjno-dystansową, a nie klejącą. Z każdej elewacji klejonej metodą mokrą zdejmiesz styropian bez większego problemu, jeżeli nie zostanie prawidłowo zakotwiony.

nilsan

----------


## compi

Pooglądaj trochę filmów w sieci na temat prób odrywania styro tego na kleju i tego na pianie. Mylisz się. Nawet bez kotwy nie oderwiesz całej płyty. Ale i kleju idzie więcej przy wiankach i jeśli nie ma on dobrej konsystencji, czytaj prawidłowej, to wianki nie dają się uformować. Przy plackach często klej to ma raczej konsystencję ciasta na chleb i ledwo się trzyma płyty bo fachury wiedzą lepiej jak się szybko docieplenie klei. Powierzchnia styku przy wianku jest większa i już samo to wskazuje na słuszność tej metody.

----------


## nilsan

> Pooglądaj trochę filmów w sieci na temat prób odrywania styro tego na kleju i tego na pianie. Mylisz się. Nawet bez kotwy nie oderwiesz całej płyty. Ale i kleju idzie więcej przy wiankach i jeśli nie ma on dobrej konsystencji, czytaj prawidłowej, to wianki nie dają się uformować. Przy plackach często klej to ma raczej konsystencję ciasta na chleb i ledwo się trzyma płyty bo fachury wiedzą lepiej jak się szybko docieplenie klei. Powierzchnia styku przy wianku jest większa i już samo to wskazuje na słuszność tej metody.


Co do klejenia styropianu na pince to się zgodzę, bo sam z niej korzystałem np. wykonując łuki w arkadach, czy też przypory na narożach. Przy metodzie mokrej nie ma takiego kleju z którego nie zdjąłbym całego styropianu nie zakotwionego.
Argument z powierzchnią klejenia jest zupełnie nietrafiony. Zarówno w jednej jak i drugiej metodzie powierzchnia klejenia zależy od ilości nałożonego kleju (czytaj pecyn w moim wariancie wykonania). Poza tym przy wiankach klej wypływa na złącza płyt styropianowych tworząc mostki termiczne, a w mojej nie. Swoją drogą ciekaw jestem w jaki sposób u ciebie kleili płyty k-g, bo technologia jest identyczna jak w mojej metodzie. Pewnie też na wianki, żeby się lepiej trzymało.  :big lol: 

nilsan

----------


## compi

Co ci wypływa???? Klej? Mostki? Gdzieś ty czlowieku to widział? Chyba obok pijana ekipa stała. Szczeliny wypełnia się właśnie pianą. Gdyby klej miał się pojawiać na łączeniach to nie byłoby szans na dobre złożenie ryfli. Napisz gdzie klej zostawał przy zrywaniu. Na płycie czy ścianie? 
Ocieplenie mam wykonane u siebie własnoręcznie na pianę. I wianek w przypadku piany to podstawa. Nie ma szans na zerwanie płyty w całości. A ilość kleju zależy przede wszystkim od tego jak równą masz ścianę, a nie od widzimisię majstra, wielkości kielenki czy spustu w pistolecie.

----------


## nilsan

> Co ci wypływa???? Klej? Mostki? Gdzieś ty czlowieku to widział? Chyba obok pijana ekipa stała. Szczeliny wypełnia się właśnie pianą. Gdyby klej miał się pojawiać na łączeniach to nie byłoby szans na dobre złożenie ryfli. Napisz gdzie klej zostawał przy zrywaniu. Na płycie czy ścianie? 
> Ocieplenie mam wykonane u siebie własnoręcznie na pianę. I wianek w przypadku piany to podstawa. Nie ma szans na zerwanie płyty w całości. A ilość kleju zależy przede wszystkim od tego jak równą masz ścianę, a nie od widzimisię majstra, wielkości kielenki czy spustu w pistolecie.


W metodzie mokrej przy zrywaniu płyty klej zawsze zostanie na ścianie.
Odnoszę wrażenie, że cały czas mylisz metodę mokrą z metoda suchą.
O ile w metodzie suchej ( na piankę) montaż styropianu wykonuje się wyłącznie na wiankach, to w metodzie mokrej już nie koniecznie. To co montażyście wypłynie z wianka musi zgarnąć kielnią z krawędzi płyty, bo inaczej następnej by nie ustawił. Przy okazji pozostawia zawsze trochę kleju na krawędzi płyty, który później tworzy mostek termiczny. Z kolei nadmiar kleju z wianka jest również wciskany w połączenia na stykach z płytami już ułożonymi, czego z zewnątrz nawet nie widać, a ujawnia się dopiero po zdjęciu płyt.
Popatrz na budowie jak to robią przy metodzie mokrej na wianki, a sam się przekonasz.

nilsan

----------


## compi

Już ci sugerowałem, że masz złe przykłady. Jakie mostki? Nawet jeśli zostanie tam ślad kleju to nie możesz tego mostkiem nazwać. I generalnie o wiankach z kleju raczej nie rozmawiamy tutaj w aspekcie wytrzymałości spoiny tylko w aspekcie twoich wymyślonych szczelin do skraplania, ściekania wody i osuszania ściany. Ja chyba powoli pasuję, boję się że zaraz wymyślisz coś nowego i będę chory na coś mi nieznanego.

----------


## nilsan

> dyskutowałem z nim już dawno temu, i nie bardzo sobie przypominam żeby  gdzieś pisał o oddychaniu ścian, wiem za to na pewno że buduje domek  energooszczędny i ma u siebie wszystkie patenty z tym związane, co samo  przez się wyklucza tezy w które wierzy *nilsan*, ergo zacytuj gdzie konkretnie  bo ja za bardzo nie kojarzę
> 
>  i kolejna bzdura naszego bajkopisarza
> 
> Stawiam tezę żeby go poddać pod moderację bo to co on wypisuje to naprawdę może jakiemuś inwestorowi krzywdę sprawić
> 
> kto za ??


Ty w tej dziedzinie pobiłeś już wszelkie rekordy i nikt nie jest w stanie ci dorównać.
Jak dla mnie jesteś niekwestionowanym liderem w tej dyscyplinie na FM.
A tak zupełnie przy okazji, to jestem ateistą, więc sam rozumiesz, że ja nie wierzę tylko po prostu wiem.

nilsan

----------


## nilsan

> Już ci sugerowałem, że masz złe przykłady. Jakie mostki? Nawet jeśli zostanie tam ślad kleju to nie możesz tego mostkiem nazwać. I generalnie o wiankach z kleju raczej nie rozmawiamy tutaj w aspekcie wytrzymałości spoiny tylko w aspekcie twoich wymyślonych szczelin do skraplania, ściekania wody i osuszania ściany. Ja chyba powoli pasuję, boję się że zaraz wymyślisz coś nowego i będę chory na coś mi nieznanego.


No właśnie miedzy innymi resztki kleju na stykach płyt styropianowych są odpowiedzialne za wykwity na elewacjach nie wykończonych tynkiem mineralnym, szczególnie przy montażu styropianu bezfelcowego. No ale zapewne znowu lider od wypisywania bzdur *mpoplaw* posądzi mnie o styrofobizm i sianie defetyzmu.

nilsan

----------


## compi

> No właśnie miedzy innymi resztki kleju na stykach płyt styropianowych są odpowiedzialne za wykwity na elewacjach nie wykończonych tynkiem mineralnym, szczególnie przy montażu styropianu bezfelcowego. No ale zapewne znowu lider od wypisywania bzdur *mpoplaw* posądzi mnie o styrofobizm i sianie defetyzmu.
> 
> nilsan


Styropian bezfelcowy kładzie się w dwóch warstwach, na mijankę. Nie wiem kto robi inaczej, ja takich nie znam, więc i wykwity na łączeniach to jakieś nowum. Pewnie takie jak uzupełnianie szczelin zaprawą klejową.

----------


## nilsan

> Styropian bezfelcowy kładzie się w dwóch warstwach, na mijankę. Nie wiem kto robi inaczej, ja takich nie znam, więc i wykwity na łączeniach to jakieś nowum. Pewnie takie jak uzupełnianie szczelin zaprawą klejową.


Na mijankę to się kolego styropian kładzie w ścianach 3W, a nie na elewacji, o czym zgrubsza piszą np. tutaj.

nilsan

----------


## surgi22

> No to przeczytaj posty surgiego22


Drogi kolego owp zacytuj gdzie pisałem, że ściana oddycha ? Uważam że większej głupoty ze świecą szukać - jeśli nie masz dobrej wentylacji to 3% wilgoci które może przeniknąć przez ścianę jest całkowicie pomijalne.

----------


## owp

Koledzy, strach coś napisać, tyle tu agresji  :wink: 
To co napisałem o argumetnach Nilsana i Mpoplawa miało być żartobliwym wyolbrzymieniem tychże, proszę nie brać dosłownie, jako cyctaty panów N i M  :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o oddychanie ścian i stosunek surgiego22 do problemu, to jego zdanie na ten temat wysnułem z cytatu:



> najwiekszą wada wełny oprócz utraty jej parametrów izolacyjnych w przypadku zawilgocenia jest koniecznośc stosowania z jednej strony folii paroizolacyjnych  zabezpieczających przed wilgocią z wnętrza domu )


Może błędnie pomyślałem, ale skoro upiera się na folię, to sądzi, że ściana będzie 'oddychać' ('oddychanie ścian' - zjawisko dyfuzyjnego odpływu pary wodnej z pomieszczenia poprzez samą ścianę zewnętrzną).

----------


## pzw

Napisałem tu kilka postów, ale teraz widzę że to był błąd, angażować się w ten pseudo-merytoryczny wątek.
Wygrał tu tylko nilsan, który swoim pisaniem potrafił utrzymać toto na czele czytanych wątków w dziale Izolacje.
27 stron bezładnej pisaniny to wielka sztuka.................a myślałem, że 20 to już szczyty ?!

----------


## compi

> Na mijankę to się kolego styropian kładzie w ścianach 3W, a nie na elewacji, o czym zgrubsza piszą np. tutaj.
> 
> nilsan


Ty chyba nawet nie przypuszczasz ile domów jest pokrytych styropianem w dwóch warstwach. Na tym forum znajdziesz spory procent tak wykonanych dociepleń. I wcale nie są to domy ze ścianami 3W. Przy modernizacji starych krzywych ścian często nie ma nawet szans na przyklejenie płyt z felcem. Jednak przyznam, ze jest wzmianka na stronie z tego linka o ryflowanych płytach stosowanych przy szkieletówkach. Tam kondensat podobno może się pojawić. O murowanych ścianach nie wspominają. Chyba jeszcze o tym nie wiedzą.

----------


## surgi22

> Koledzy, strach coś napisać, tyle tu agresji 
> To co napisałem o argumetnach Nilsana i Mpoplawa miało być żartobliwym wyolbrzymieniem tychże, proszę nie brać dosłownie, jako cyctaty panów N i M 
> Jeśli chodzi o oddychanie ścian i stosunek surgiego22 do problemu, to jego zdanie na ten temat wysnułem z cytatu:
> 
> Może błędnie pomyślałem, ale skoro upiera się na folię, to sądzi, że ściana będzie 'oddychać' ('oddychanie ścian' - zjawisko dyfuzyjnego odpływu pary wodnej z pomieszczenia poprzez samą ścianę zewnętrzną).


Pisząc o konieczności stosowania folii paroizolacyjnej przy ociepleniu węlną miałem na mysli ścianę w technologii  tzw lekkiego szkieletu ( popatrzcie sobie np opisy domku pasywnego isovera ) oraz połaci dachowej na poddaszu użytkowym.

----------


## owp

No jeśli tak, to cofam moje słowa.

----------


## nilsan

> Napisałem tu kilka postów, ale teraz widzę że to był błąd, angażować się w ten pseudo-merytoryczny wątek.
> Wygrał tu tylko nilsan, który swoim pisaniem potrafił utrzymać toto na czele czytanych wątków w dziale Izolacje.
> 27 stron bezładnej pisaniny to wielka sztuka.................a myślałem, że 20 to już szczyty ?!


To napisz wreszcie coś z sensem. Przedstawiłeś jakieś tam dziwne wykresiki z nienormalnym przebiegiem rozkładu ciśnień na drodze dyfuzji pary wodnej. Na ich podstawie wyciągnąłeś jakieś wnioski, o dziwo w miarę sensowne choć nie do końca, bo słowem nie zająknąłeś się na temat kondensacji  strefowej w warstwie styropianu, a teraz jeszcze narzekasz.

nilsan

----------


## prokopin

jeśli kogoś to interesuje, bo jest w trakcie szukania korzystnej cenowo oferty na wełnę, to ruszyła promocja organizowana przez jednego producenta http://www.akcjaekoszkola.pl/

----------


## surgi22

Głupszej reklamy ze świecą szukać.

----------


## Henryk S.

Głupia czy nie ja z niej prawdopodobnie skorzystam, zawsze lepiej zaoszczędzić na tych 2-3 rolkach skoro można. Czytając fora i wypowiedzi to ta ekologiczna wełna ma raczej dobre recenzje u osób, które ją stosowały. Ekipa, która będzie ocieplać poddasze też ją sobie chwali.

----------


## surgi22

A możesz mi powiedzieć co jest ekologicznego w tej wełnie ?
Oczywiście jeśli można skorzystać czemu nie (ale należy zawsze sprawdzić opłacalność tzw. promocji bo często przy negocjacjach można uzyskać więcej niż przy tzw, promocjach)

----------


## prokopin

> Głupszej reklamy ze świecą szukać.


heh, umieściłem ją bo a nóż ktoś skorzysta, ja dom już mam docieplony stety, niestety  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Zawsze możesz sobie elewację odnowić  :tongue:

----------


## Bassonurek

> Głupszej reklamy ze świecą szukać.


Dlaczego głupia? Ja się właśnie z niej uśmiałem  :big grin:  
"Co ja pacze"  :big grin: 

Ja w ubiegłym roku się ociepliłem Knaufem. Szkoda, że wtedy nie było takiej promocji bo bym skorzystał  :sad:

----------


## Henryk S.

> A możesz mi powiedzieć co jest ekologicznego w tej wełnie ?
> Oczywiście jeśli można skorzystać czemu nie (ale należy zawsze sprawdzić opłacalność tzw. promocji bo często przy negocjacjach można uzyskać więcej niż przy tzw, promocjach)


Z tego co czytałem i słyszałem, nie zawiera związków tj. formaldehydy i innych. Również wyróżnia się kolorem, ponieważ ma naturalne spoiwo. A od ekipy słyszałem, że przyjemniejsza jest w montażu, ponieważ tak się  nie pyli. 
Co do promocji to wiadomo, że nikt nie sprzeda Ci po takiej cenie aby sam nie zarobił. W jednej firmie zyskasz na kupnie wełny a w drugiej na czym innym. Szczerze mówiąc to nie mam czasu ani ochoty jeździć po dystrybutorach i targować cenę.

----------


## Liwko

Tak z ciekawości zapytam w tym temacie.
Mur-obojętnie z czego
Ocieplenie-obojętnie z czego
Wentylacja mechaniczna
Ale... Między murem i ociepleniem warstwa nie przepuszczająca wilgoci. Jakieś lepiszcze.
Jakie by były skutki tego rozwiązania?

----------


## Bassonurek

Wełnę jak wszystko inne można położyć beznadziejnie i bez odpowiednich dodatków jak folia.
Jak oszczędzał na folii to niech się nie dziwi że ma grzyba.  :big tongue:  
Ekologiczna nie utrzymuje w sobie wilgoci więc z nią to nawet niemożliwe  :roll eyes:

----------


## lujski

hmm tak sie zastanawiam bo podobno sciana z welna oddycha a ze styropianem nie...
oddycha - mam na mysli ze wilgoc z pomieszczen poprzez taka sciane wyparowywuje do atmosfery ??? - dobrze rozumiem ..???
ogolnie wiadomo ze nawet lekkie zawilgocenie welny drmatycznie pogarsza jej wlasciwosci ocieplajace - to skoro ta sciana oddycha i oddaje wilgoc na zewnatrz to znaczy ze ta wlena musi byc w jakims tam stopniu zawilgocona ... czyli traci swoje wlasciwosci ....

----------


## compi

I dedukując dalej, takie zjawisko pojawia się gdy wentylacja jest niewystarczająco wydajna stale lub okresowo. Kilka dni temu zauważyłem, że wilgotność w naszym domu skoczyła do 59%(powodem mogli być dwudniowi goście). Profilaktycznie podkręciłem lekko wentyle i mamy dzisiaj 54%.

----------


## DIY

> Pisząc o konieczności stosowania folii paroizolacyjnej przy ociepleniu węlną miałem na mysli ścianę w technologii  tzw lekkiego szkieletu ( popatrzcie sobie np opisy domku pasywnego isovera ) oraz połaci dachowej na poddaszu użytkowym.


Przy izolacji wełną wykonywanej od zewnątrz na ścianie masywnej nie stosuje się paroizolacji bo tę rolę pełni sama ściana.
Nie można inaczej porównać obu materiałów tu styropian z wełną jak tylko, o parametr oporu cieplnego.

 @owp proszę nie wspominać nic o dysfuzji bo mpopław nie raz udowadniał, że tak nie jest.

----------


## lujski

> I dedukując dalej, takie zjawisko pojawia się gdy wentylacja jest niewystarczająco wydajna stale lub okresowo. Kilka dni temu zauważyłem, że wilgotność w naszym domu skoczyła do 59%(powodem mogli być dwudniowi goście). Profilaktycznie podkręciłem lekko wentyle i mamy dzisiaj 54%.


wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepla czy tylko podlaczone wentylatorki na wylotach ??? - zwykla mechaniczna

----------


## compi

> wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepla czy tylko podlaczone wentylatorki na wylotach ??? - zwykla mechaniczna


Wszystko przygotowane pod reku. Na razie dwa regulowane wentyle w kotłowni zdają egzamin.

----------


## lujski

a co to znaczy jak mozna wiedziec - wszystko przygotowane pod reku- ??? tzn. ze wszystkie przewody wentylacyjne spotykaja CI sie w jednym miejscu czy jak ..?? jak sie przygotowuje wentylacje pod reku - bo tez bym tak zrobilo bo moze keidys tez zaloze rekuperator .. poki co to dla mnie zbedny wydatek ... ale moze keidys .. i by mi sie przydala informacja jak sie do tego przygotowac .. ?? aa i jakei wentylatorki posiadasz .. ?? bo poki nie bede mial reku to sobie tez takie sprawie 
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## compi

Wg mnie najlepsze miejsce to kotłownia. Układ kanałów w naszej parterówce dobrany pod reku Nikol(ważne są układy montażowe) mocowany pod stropem. Kanał z GWC z dołu, wejście w system i wyjście z niego. Wejście dzielone poprzez ręcznie sterowaną przepustnicę z GWC, lub z czerpni ściennej. Wylot również poprzez przepustnicę na garaż(dla potrzeb PCCWU), lub bezpośrednio za ścianę zewnętrzną  wyrzutnią.

----------


## MORDIMER.

A jaki jest orientacyjny koszt takiej wentylacji (projekt+materiał+robocizna)?

----------


## compi

Przy odrobinie szczęścia dobrzy ludzie na tym forum podpowiedzą jak to dobrze rozwiązać. Reszta to znalezienie dobrej ceny na wyliczone materiały. Zawsze jednak można to zlecić, ale cennika nie znam.

----------


## surgi22

Koszt zależy przede wszystkim od wielkości domu, ilości kondygnacji , rodzaju rur , producenta centrali rekuperacyjnej, zastosowania lub nie GWC itp.
Przedział 5-50tys może być nieco większy .

----------


## prokopowicz

Właśnie dociepliłem mój dom pomarańczowym styropianem Termo Organiki GOLD ( 15 cm SIC!). Czekam na efekty zimą ale  informacji jakie zebrałem na temat tego izolatora mogę być spokojny.  Pytanie wełna czy styropian jest moim zdaniem b. trudne do rozwikłania. Moim zdaniem oba materiały jeśli są tylko dobrej jakości czyt. markowe przy dobrym profesjonalnym wykonaniu będą służyć latami i oszczędzać sianko mieszkańcom docieplonego nim domu.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

I tylko po to, by się tym podzielić, się zarejestrowałeś? Do marketingu w Termoorganice biorą teraz stażystów?

----------


## DEZET

> Właśnie dociepliłem mój dom pomarańczowym styropianem Termo Organiki GOLD ( 15 cm SIC!). Czekam na efekty zimą ale  informacji jakie zebrałem na temat tego izolatora mogę być spokojny.  Pytanie wełna czy styropian jest moim zdaniem b. trudne do rozwikłania. Moim zdaniem oba materiały jeśli są tylko dobrej jakości czyt. markowe przy dobrym profesjonalnym wykonaniu będą służyć latami i oszczędzać sianko mieszkańcom docieplonego nim domu.


To jeszcze napisz, czym wcześniej ten nieocieplony dom ogrzewałeś, jakie były koszty, a potem dla porównania np. za rok ile zużyłeś po ociepleniu.
Opinie na temat styropianu zebrane ze... stron producentów? Tylko fakty się liczą.
Dla przykładu- u siebie w mieszkaniu ociepliłem stropy wełną mineralną od 5 do 10cm (tyle było można). Koszty ogrzewania gazem ziemnym spadły o 10%.
Kolejne 10% uzyskałem montując do pieca termoregulator.  Licznik gazu spisywałem od początku założenia instalacji z... ciekawości, dlatego te dane są mi znane. 
Po ww działaniach miałem porównanie do mieszkania bez ocieplenia.

----------


## prokopowicz

Niestety gaz, dom 200 z ogonkiem, razem z gotowaniem około 10 tys w tym sezonie grzewczym. Moje fakty- oszczędności, przedstawię po zimie. Mój przyjaciel ma ocieplony dom podobnie jak ja i oszczędności w porównaniu do tego co było przed izolacją to ok. 40-50%.pzdr

----------


## DEZET

10tys. za gaz- jestem w szoku. Poważnie rozważałbym docieplanie wszystkiego co się da- nie tylko ścian, również stropy, dach, wymianę okien, bo wydaje mi się, że wiatr tam hula  :wink:

----------


## Bassonurek

> Niestety gaz, dom 200 z ogonkiem, razem z gotowaniem około 10 tys w tym sezonie grzewczym. Moje fakty- oszczędności, przedstawię po zimie. Mój przyjaciel ma ocieplony dom podobnie jak ja i oszczędności w porównaniu do tego co było przed izolacją to ok. 40-50%.pzdr


10kzł za domek jednorodzinny  :eek:  ?!

Ja wydaję niecałe 6k za OLEJOWE przy tych cenach i myślałem że to dużo  :bash:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Kto bogatemu zabroni?  :wink:

----------


## Bassonurek

Ja nie mogę doczekać się już aż podciągną gaz do mojej ulicy...
Z tymi cenami oleju to można się pociachać...

Ciekawe ile kosztuje przerobienie pieca z olejowego na gazowy.
Wiem że na pewno taka opcja jest..

----------


## Bassonurek

Może inaczej  :big grin:  Spod rynny na deszcz  :big tongue: 
Koszty się zredukują na pewno ale tak czy siak będzie drogo

----------


## animuss

> Może inaczej  Spod rynny na deszcz 
> Koszty się zredukują na pewno ale tak czy siak będzie drogo


 Jak wyda na wstępie na (robociznę i materiał - kocioł przyłącze instalację itd ... to będzie z pod rynny pod rurę spustową .

----------


## RobWol

Trochę się podczepię pod wątek.  Budujemy dom, projekt indywidualny, parter ściana trójwarstwowa, góra dwuwarstwowa- taka trochę nowoczesna "stodoła". Grubość ścian 25 cm, ocieplenie 15 cm. W projekcie jest wełna, ale coraz częściej myślę, czy nie zastąpić jej ( czysto z powodów ekonomicznych) styropianem. Czy będzie to z dużą szkodą dla właściwości termicznych domu? albo ewentualnie łączenie- parter w wełnie, góra w styropianie.  Jeżeli ma to znaczenie- w domu będzie wentylacja mechaniczna. Jeżeli wełna to jaką polecacie?

Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## Qgiel

Ściana 3W na parterze to ze względu na wygląd elewacji, czy są jakieś inne powody ?
A jeśli ma być 3W, to z pewnością bezpieczniej będzie tam wsadzić styropian. Bardziej
się nadaje do takiej przegrody. Na pozostała część domu również swobodnie możesz dać
styropian. Szczególnie że będzie wentylacja wymuszona. Nie ma co mnożyć dodatkowych  kosztów.

----------


## RobWol

Ściana 3W tylko ze względu na wygląd elewacji-  na parterze będzie klinkier plus elementy drewna.

----------


## DEZET

Lamentujecie nad tym gazem, jakby to jakieś masakryczne koszty były. Prąd też drożeje i dyskusja o wyższości jednego nad drugim to takie moim zdaniem puste gadanie. Jak sobie ocieplę dobrze dom, to mniej zapłacę. Porównywać ... lub wyśmiewać będziemy swoje rozwiązania za kilka lat, jak pomieszkamy.

----------


## Xerses

> Lamentujecie nad tym gazem, jakby to jakieś masakryczne koszty były. Prąd też drożeje i dyskusja o wyższości jednego nad drugim to takie moim zdaniem puste gadanie. Jak sobie ocieplę dobrze dom, to mniej zapłacę. Porównywać ... lub wyśmiewać będziemy swoje rozwiązania za kilka lat, jak pomieszkamy.


Podobała mi sie ta wypowiedź :smile:  Jednakże sa tacy co mnie ostatnio przekonywali że za 1000 zł mozna ogrzać dom prądem na cały sezon......  :smile:  - bo dobrze ocieplony.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Podobała mi sie ta wypowiedź Jednakże sa tacy co mnie ostatnio przekonywali że za 1000 zł mozna ogrzać dom prądem na cały sezon......  - bo dobrze ocieplony.


przeczytaj wątek  "Mój dom pasywny"

----------


## Xerses

> przeczytaj wątek  "Mój dom pasywny"



OKI  :smile:  wiem co to dom pasywny

----------


## Liwko

> przeczytaj wątek  "Mój dom pasywny"


Ale to jest mały domek, otoczony lasem, w najcieplejszym rejonie Polski. Wszyscy się tym podniecają jakby było czym. W Paryżu widziałem pojedyncze szyby w oknach, bo te kilka dni zimą się farelką dogrzewają. W Holandii i Belgii podobnie.
Chcesz mieć duże okna od północy? Zapomnij o pasywnym. Chcesz mieć przejście do garażu z domu? Zapomnij o pasywnym. Chcesz mieć kominek? Zapomnij o pasywnym. Itd, itd...

----------


## surgi22

OK Kol. Liwko - twoja szorstka męska przyjaźń z J-J jest szeroko znana. :cool:

----------


## Liwko

> OK Kol. Liwko - twoja szorstka męska przyjaźń z J-J jest szeroko znana.

----------


## DEZET

> przeczytaj wątek  "Mój dom pasywny"


To "trochę" inna inwestycja, nikt tu często pasywnego nie stawia. Liczy się ekonomia wykonania, bo co z tego, że wydam na pasywniaka 800tys. i nie będę go potem grzał, jak moje dzieci będą jeszcze ten dom spłacać. Rozsądek przy budowie, chyba ,że mam kaprys i dużo kasy. Nieuzasadnione jest ekonomicznie, jako zwrot z inwestycji zbytnie pogrubianie ocieplenia, bo nie wyzeruje się ta inwestycja, o zysku nie mówiąc. To "eko" jest jednak zaje...ście drogie.

----------


## Aedifico

> Trochę się podczepię pod wątek.  Budujemy dom, projekt indywidualny, parter ściana trójwarstwowa, góra dwuwarstwowa- taka trochę nowoczesna "stodoła". Grubość ścian 25 cm, ocieplenie 15 cm. W projekcie jest wełna, ale coraz częściej myślę, czy nie zastąpić jej ( czysto z powodów ekonomicznych) styropianem. Czy będzie to z dużą szkodą dla właściwości termicznych domu? albo ewentualnie łączenie- parter w wełnie, góra w styropianie.  Jeżeli ma to znaczenie- w domu będzie wentylacja mechaniczna. Jeżeli wełna to jaką polecacie?
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.


Możesz zamienić na styropian. Pamiętaj o kotwach ze stali nierdzewnej.

----------


## Xerses

> To "trochę" inna inwestycja, nikt tu często pasywnego nie stawia. Liczy się ekonomia wykonania, bo co z tego, że wydam na pasywniaka 800tys. i nie będę go potem grzał, jak moje dzieci będą jeszcze ten dom spłacać. Rozsądek przy budowie, chyba ,że mam kaprys i dużo kasy. Nieuzasadnione jest ekonomicznie, jako zwrot z inwestycji zbytnie pogrubianie ocieplenia, bo nie wyzeruje się ta inwestycja, o zysku nie mówiąc. To "eko" jest jednak zaje...ście drogie.


Chłopie mar1982kaz tego nie zrozumie............ poifilozofować sobie można.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Dużo rzeczy nie zrozumiesz...
> Groszkowcom ciężko jest tłumaczyć co to jest zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło 
> Że 40kWh/m2/rok w domu 120m2 znaczy zużycie 4800kWh za sezon grzewczy na ogrzewanie a to się równa 1920zł co przekłada się na 2t wungla przy braku syfu w kotlowni i pełnym komforcie grzania a przy tym oszczędności na kominie i kotłowni oraz na miejscu na składowanie tych 2t opału


świętya racja!! ciekawe jak to zakwestionuje?? pewnie napisze że wszyscy piszą bzdury i że OZC to pic. albo tak jak napisał mi w jednym  z tematów
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...72#post5403072
, że mój domek 126metrowy to nie dom a "mieszkanie" i dlatego będe płacil mało za tą moją "chałupkę" 
Jedna osoba pisała tu że paywniak to koszt - 800tys- ok może i tak ale autor tamtego wątku (mój dom pasywny)podaje dokładne koszty dodatkowych izolacji i raczej wychodzi zupełnie inna kwota. poza tym budowa domu mocno energooszczędnego to koszt o wiele tańszy niż "pasywniaka"

----------


## DEZET

> świętya racja!! ciekawe jak to zakwestionuje?? pewnie napisze że wszyscy piszą bzdury i że OZC to pic. albo tak jak napisał mi w jednym  z tematów
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...72#post5403072
> , że mój domek 126metrowy to nie dom a "mieszkanie" i dlatego będe płacil mało za tą moją "chałupkę" 
> Jedna osoba pisała tu że paywniak to koszt - 800tys- ok może i tak ale autor tamtego wątku (mój dom pasywny)podaje dokładne koszty dodatkowych izolacji i raczej wychodzi zupełnie inna kwota. poza tym budowa domu mocno energooszczędnego to koszt o wiele tańszy niż "pasywniaka"


Z tą kwotą pasywniaka dałem przykład- pewnie, że może być taniej, nie wszyscy budują "pałace" jak Xerses  :wink:  To co ja mam mówić o swoich 116m2 użytkowych: komórka? OT - Kiedyś się mówiło, że jak facet ma duży samochód, to ma co innego małe  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

Co do wypowiedzi Arturo72 nie będe wchodził w polemike - już na wątki o kotłach kolega próbuje swoje teorie głosić i niech tak zostanie. Pałacu nie buduję - ot zwykły troche większy dom. To dla złośliwych. co do wypowiedz dezet - bez komentarza

----------


## Xerses

> Za parę miesięcy to nie będą już tylko teorie a praktyka 
> Nie omieszkam zapodać rachunku i zdjęcia licznika


Ech nie mogę się wprost doczekać  :smile:  Powiem tak. Nie mam nic do docieplania, grzania prądem itd. Każdy robi jak uważa , jak mu pozwalają finanse, zasobność wiedzy itd. Forum traktuję jako odnośnik- za dużo tu mających w czymś interes. I każda porada jest prze ze mnie traktowana z przymróżeniem oka. Nie mniej powiele jednego gościa który mnie kiedys zrugał za wypowiedź typu "okna Hekaplast są najlepsze". Najpierw sie oburzyłem - bo akurat ta firma to jeden z najlepszych  - więc sie zastanawiałem po kiego sie wcina - potem sie okazało że gość też to poleca. Skąd jego nerw? A no z tego że stwierdzeniem że coś jest naj nie wnoszę nic prócz polemiki. Tak samo z dociepleniem i prądem. Nie mozna mówić że trzeba docieplać na maksa bo to sie opłaca - skoro każdy ma inne warunki, możliwości, wielkość domu, i wiele innych czynników. A wielu niestety - nie pójdzie w megaocieplanie- bo kredytu braknie. Ot tyle w temacie. Kolega od prądu z tego i innego watku przyładował obliczeniami wykonanymi przez specajaliste od czegość tam. Fajnie oby mu się sprawdziło i rzeczywiście tak wyszło. Czas pokaże czy faktycznie.  :big grin:  Ja na razie zostane przy swoim - ale bynajmniej na siłe nie będe nikogo przekonywał do prądu czy ekogroszku itp rozwiązań.
Pozdro i do zobaczenia na kotłach

----------


## owp

Cały czas czytałem, że styropian jest tańszy od wełny, natomiast ostatnio szukałem wełny na poddasze i okazuje się, że jest na odwrót.
Np. od Knaufa styro http://allegro.pl/styropian-knauf-04...437204928.html 
koszt - 130zł m3 brutto
wełna (cieplejsza) http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-kn...437535152.html
koszt - 102zł m3 brutto 

Czy sam montaż jest o tyle droższy, a może do ocieplenia elewacji stosuje się inną wełnę?
Firma i sprzedający pierwsi z brzegu, wełnę można jeszcze lepszą w tej cenie kupić...

----------


## Aedifico

> Cały czas czytałem, że styropian jest tańszy od wełny, natomiast ostatnio szukałem wełny na poddasze i okazuje się, że jest na odwrót.
> Np. od Knaufa styro http://allegro.pl/styropian-knauf-04...437204928.html 
> koszt - 130zł m3 brutto
> wełna (cieplejsza) http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-kn...437535152.html
> koszt - 102zł m3 brutto 
> 
> Czy sam montaż jest o tyle droższy, a może do ocieplenia elewacji stosuje się inną wełnę?
> Firma i sprzedający pierwsi z brzegu, wełnę można jeszcze lepszą w tej cenie kupić...


Jak użyjesz tej wełny do elewaji to będzie pierwszy  :smile:  Na elewacje musi byż wełna "twarda" w płytach.

----------


## owp

No racja, wygłupiłem się  :smile: 
Jednak wychodzi sporo drożej...

----------


## Tomek W

Alternatywą jest FRONTROCK MAX E o lambdzie 0,036 lub cały system ocieplenia ściany zewnętrznej ECOROCK FF

----------


## owp

Frontrock za 300zł/m3 to taka sobie alternatywa...

----------


## firewall

I chyba max. grubość to 20cm. Dodatkowo kołkowanie.

----------


## Tomek W

To cena cennikowa. Na rynku myślę że spokojnie można znaleźc w cenie 240 zł/m3.

----------


## owp

Tomek W - może to nie ten temat, ale czy możesz napisać, czy istnieją przeciwwskazania, żeby jedna warstwa wełny była skalna a druga szklana (chodzi o poddasze tym razem) ? I czy lepiej, żeby 'cieplejsza' była pomiędzy krokwiami, czy pod?

----------


## Tomek W

Nie ma przeciwskazań odnośnie łączenia produktów. Skalna wełna mineralna jest produktem chemicznie obojętnym, a więc nie ma przeciwskazań odnośnie łączenia produktów. Zalecałbym zastosowanie produktów o większej gęstości, sprężystości w aplikacji pomiędzy krokwiami (a więc skalną wełnę mineralną zalecałbym stosować pomiędzy krokwie).

----------


## Pemps

WItam,
Zabieram się do ocieplenia budynku jednorodzinnego z poddaszem użytkowym.
Ściany 2W, 25cm porotherm dryfix.

Zdecydowałem się na 20cm wełny.

Jaki system lepiej się sprawdzi: Frontrock max E czy Fasrock LL?
Czy dobrze rozumię, że pierwszą się kołkuję a drugą już nie?
Który system jest tańszy?

Za wełnę Frontrock miałbym zapłacić 61zł brutto m2 a za położenie już na gotowo 55zł m2( z tynkami, strukturą itp)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek W

W przypadku gdy masz nieotynkowane ściany z ceramiki, możesz pominąć mocowanie wełny FASROCK LL za pomocą łączników mechanicznych. Skraca się wówczas czas wykonania elewacji oraz zmniejszają się koszty, bowiem zaoszczędzisz na łącznikach mechanicznych. Jeżeli zaś budynek jest otynkowany bądź występują jakieś większe nierówności ściany to wówczas korzystniej zastosować jest FRONTROCK MAX E klejony metodą obwodowo-punktową. FRONTROCK MAX E jest wełną o korzystniejszym współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła. Jednak tańszy z uwagi na brak łączników mechanicznych będzie system z zastosowaniem płyt FASROCK LL

----------


## Pemps

Witam i dziękuje za odpowiedź.

Ściany jeszcze są nie otynkowane.
Który więc system według Ciebie jest lepszy?

Koszta nie grają roli.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## animuss

> Witam i dziękuje za odpowiedź.
> 
> Który więc system według Ciebie jest lepszy?
> 
> Koszta nie grają roli.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 Jak koszta nie grają roli to -AEROGELS

http://www.icmarket.pl/aerogels-mata...m-p-21646.html

----------


## Pemps

Troche niejasno sie wyrazilem.

Cena nie gra roli jesli chodzi o ocieplenie welna. Aerogel to jednak cena zaporowa. 60 usd za m2? jakiej to jest grubosci?

BTW: z innej beczki: ile trzeba odczekac z ociepleniem domu po tynkach i wylewkach?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## animuss

> Troche niejasno sie wyrazilem.
> 
> Cena nie gra roli jesli chodzi o ocieplenie welna. Aerogel to jednak cena zaporowa. 60 usd za m2? jakiej to jest grubosci?
> 
> BTW: z innej beczki: ile trzeba odczekac z ociepleniem domu po tynkach i wylewkach?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


AEROGELS - MATA IZOLACYJNA POROGEL MEDIUM SPACELOFT* grubości  -1 CM * 
Cena netto:  158.40PLN
Cena brutto:  *194.83PLN*
współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła - *0,016 W/(mK)*
http://www.icmarket.pl/aerogels-mata...m-p-21646.html

----------


## sama w domu

Nie wiem czy to wątek tylko o ocieplaniu ścian czy o poddaszach także. Generalnie panuje opinia, że styropian jest tańszy a wełna droższa, ale że do ocieplania poddaszy powinno się używać wełny. Jednak mi zaświeciła myśl, żeby poddasze ocieplić styro bo skoro tańszy to za te same pieniądze dam grubiej i będe miała cieplej. Jak zaczeął sprawdzać na allego "ceny rynkowe" Rockwoola to mi wcale nie wyszło, że wełna jest droższa. Cena wełny Toprock z lambdą 0,035 w przeliczeniu na m3 to ok 131zł. Styropian z takimi parametrami izolacyjnymi nie wyjdzie taniej a raczej wyjdzie drożej. nie wiem jak jest z innymi elementami izolacji tj. elewacja, podłoga, ale na poddasze wychodzi, że wełna tańsza. A może ja jakis bład w obliczeniach popełniam? Może mnie ktoś upewnic lub sprostować?

----------


## surgi22

Ale wciśniesz na styk twarde superpoddasze 0,032 ( chociaż pianka tez się przydaje ) i w/g mnie jednak skórka warta wyprawki.

----------


## boconek03

Jak koszty nie grają roli to lepsza wełna czy styropian?
Zamiast 20cm styropianu daje się też 20cm wełny czy wełny wtedy np 15cm ?

----------

